# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .:: قصائد مكتوبة ::.

## الأمل البعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

.:: قصائد مكتوبة ::.

الــــمـــــــــوالــــــــــــيد والأنـــــــــــــــــاشـــيــــــد

هنا سأقوم بطرح مجموعة من قصائد المواليد المكتوبة

اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة اذا امكن ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ألف الصلاة* 
*ألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله*
*قد البحر قد السماء وعرشه وأضلاله* 
*فضل الصلاة على النبي تتحقق آمالك*
*والله يعد بيك البلاء ويتقبل أعمالك*
*أفضل ذكر به تنذكر لين الأجل جالك*
*نورك بيوم الآخرة وأفضل الأعمال* 
*هذا أنيسك بالقبر يوم اليدفنونك*
*زادك وسترك مشربه قراء لعيونك*
*اتيقن إن بالحشر ما يخيب ضنونك*
*يوم اللي ما ينفع ولد ما ينفع أبنان* 
*أحسن ذكر لين القبر .. أحكم أطفاله*
*إنك تصلي على النبي أحمد وآله* 

*ألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله*
*قد البحر قد السماء وعرشه وأضلاله* 
*كل ما نصلي على النبي تكبر معانينا*
*ويرفعنا الله برحمته ويكرمنا بإيدينه*
*ويحرسنا من كيد العدا ويحفظنا بعينه*
*كهف وستر طول العمر لين العمر طال* 
*هذي مجرة من العلي بأنوراه وهاجه*
*وهذي السراج اللي فقد في ليله سراجه*
*لو تقصد الله بهالذكر يقضي لك الحاجة*
*وهذي سلاحك والدرع لين الزمن مال* 
*تنفتح أبواب السماء .. تسمك أحباله*
*كل ما تصلي على النبي أحمد وآله* 
*ألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله*
*قد البحر قد السماء وعرشه وأضلاله* 

*كل ما تصلي عليهم يزول الضجر عنك*
*كلمن اله فنه وحب المصطفى فنك*
*حبه بحر كل ما غرفته العزز منك*
*هذا الوسيلة النافعة في أول و ثان* 
*يمصلي صلي على النبي وصلي على العترة*
*صلي على علي وحسن وحسين والزهراء*
*هم رحمة الله الواسعة وكنوزه وسرّه*
*بيهم طيور الجنة تعزف أحلى موّال* 
*لو يستوي تراب وحجر .. والله اسوا له*
*الما يصلي على النبي أحمد وآله* 
*ألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله*
*قد البحر قد السماء وعرشه وأضلاله* 

*وإنت جنين بعالمك ما تدري بأيامك*
*ذكر النبي وعلى الإبن تنبت به أعضامك*
*وبين المشيمة والرحم تتخلص آلامك*
*وعند الولادة يسهل الله كل الأهوال* 
*صلاتك عليهم أجل ما يحوي ميزانك*
*تاجك الشرف هامتك بالدنيا أوزانك*
*من تعبر حروف النبي تتلاشى أحزانك*
*ينشرح صدرك من تمر بآذانك الآل* 
*اللي يواليهم صدق .. كل شئ يحلاله*
*بعد الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله* 
*ألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله*
*قد البحر قد السماء وعرشه وأضلاله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أولنا محمد**


أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد 
مو عجب تزهر الأرض وانت ساكن ثراهــــا هالله هالله يطه
مو عجب يختفي القمر مِــنْ تنوّر دُجـــاهــــا هالله هالله يطه
مو عجب تِخْجَل الشمس وانت ماحي ضياها هالله هالله يطه 
السور تشهــد إلك وبنورك يدور الفلك
فاز من بيكم مسك واللي يعـاديكم هلك 
الله بـك أنقذ أمــــــمْ تايهَهْ بجور وظـُــلَمْ تِجــرعْ مآسي
ضايعة بجهل وعدم رسّخـــــتْ فيها قيَمْ مـثل الرواسي 

أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد 
اسمك بعرشه سجله والعرش بـــــك تباهى هالله هالله يطه
عالرسل ربي فضلك من تجلي بطـــــــواها هالله هالله يطه
والكليم أدرك العصا وانت مصدر قِـــــواها هالله هالله يطه 
الله فـــي وادي طوى ارث النبّـــــــوة سلّمه
لو هَوْ بسمك ما دعا ما خاطب الله او كلّمه 
الجذع ما هو عــــجب ليثمر واهمى رطب وتهزّه مريم
ما صعب ليها طــــلب حبك الغـــالي سبب يبــــدد الهم 

أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد 
طه لولاكم الشمس ما زهت في ضحاها هالله هالله يطه
و القمر لو لاكم أبــد (ما بدى أو تلاها) هالله هالله يطه
الله في حبكم النفس يلهمـــــــنها تقاها هالله هالله يطه 
نوح يوم اللي ســــــعى و الباري بيكــم نصره
وموسى يوم اللي دعى وخابت ظنون السحرة 
بيده يعقوب وحضن يوسف او روعــه سكن بيكـم تعافى
قاسى يعقوب ووهن وعـاش ذا النون وحزن بيكم تشافى 

أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد 
طـــــــه لولاكم الفلك ما جـرت في مــداها هالله هالله يطه
و الكواكب هلي تشع ما ضوت في سماها هالله هالله يطه
و النجوم اللى أزهرت ما بدت في فـضاها هالله هالله يطه 
بمحمد وعــــــــلي ميبقى لـي هم وألـم
حيدر اخترته ولي والهادي غذاني قيم 
ولو يخاتلني زمـن قلبي بالـــــزهرة أمن أم الأيــــمـه
أنخي بالضحى إلي بالحســــين ابن علي عند المــلمة 

أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد 
الله لو لاكم السما ما رفعـــــها او بناها هالله هالله يطه
الله لو لاكم الأرض ما وجدها او دحاها هالله هالله يطه
الله لو لاكم الإنس ما خلـــقها او براها هالله هالله يطه 
أول العترة بــــــدر رفيع او عالي الدرجه
صفوة آخرهم ذخر الاهي عجــــــل فرجه 
طه من حبه ضـمن جنته تبــــــــقى ثمن فوز او سلامه
حب أهل بيته وطن يجري بعروق وبدن حصن الإمـامة 
أولنا محمد أوسطنا محمد آخرنا محمد صلوا على محمد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت


عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

ورد المحاسن فاح
ويردد الصداح
ليلتنا للمصباح
نحييها بالأفراح

ليلتنا ليلة عيد
وبنغمة التغريد
طير السعادة يريد
ينشر علينا جناح

زينب شمس وتنور
الها الحفل معمور
وهذا الاسم مذكور
من نشأة الأرواح

سماها رب الكون
بالزاء ياء ونون
والباء بيه يصون
قدسية الإصلاح

بهاي الولادة الطاهرة نعلن مسرتنا
فوق الوجوه الباسمة مرسومة فرحتنا

بكل محفل وكل دار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها


زينب فخر ينعاد
وبكل زمن يزداد
واكتسبت الأمجاد
من ساعة الميلاد

ثالث شمس للدين
بعد الحسن وحسين
من عالم التكوين
مذكورة للإرشاد

تملك عقد منظوم
لوح القدس مرسوم
مولدها عيد اليوم
ما مثله بالأعياد

صدر المحب مشروح
عطر الهداية يفوح
زينب رفيف الروح
يحضرنا عـ الميعاد

أمة محمد بالفرح هاليلة مسروره
كوكب فرحنا بكل حفل أنواره منشوره

من مطلع الأنوار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها


من دافع الإيمان
قلب المحب فرحان
ويردد بألحان
انشودة الوجدان

زينب اسم مكتوب
بصفحة مُهج وقلوب
هالمجلس المنصوب
أصبح أجل برهان

والدها داحي الباب
من خيرة الأطياب
به تعجز الكتاب
وأسراره بالقرآن

والزهراء أمها تلوح
بين العرش واللوح
سرها سفينة نوح
أبحرت عـ الطوفان

والدها حيدر بالفخر لاحت معانيّه
وأمها البتول الطاهرة الراضية المرضية


واحنا على هالآثار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها


زينب أمل منشود
إلها فخر مشهود
كل الفضيلة تعود
للخالق المعبود

شرفها باري الناس
بالعفة والإحساس
إلها انرفع نبراس
بالغانمة وبالزود

إلها فضل معروف
بأشرف وصف موصوف
يوم الولادة نشوف
وياها المجد مولود

والليلة جبرائيل
فطرس وميكائيل
كل من حمل إكليل
ويهني بحر الجود

زينب واسمها من العرش متنزله حروفه
بضعة الزهراء فاطمة وبالعفة موصوفة

وبمجمل الأسرار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها


زينب بأطهر ذات
سادة المخلوقات
بضعة علي وهيهات
تنسانا بالشدات

باب الحوايج هاي
ما خيبّت رجواي
لو حوربت دنياي
تحضرني بالكلفات

خل ندعي باري الكون
بجاه العقيلة يكون
يضل الشمل مأمول
ويحفظنا بالنكبات

ويعوّد الغياب
للأهل والأصحاب
ويجمع الأحباب
ويرجع البسمات

ارحمنا يا باري اللطف .. من لطفك الوافر
بجاه العقيلة بنت علي وهالمولد الطاهر

وبكل فرح لو صار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

وكم وكم مهموم
ومن الفرح محروم
يدعي بقلب مالوم
يوم الفرج يا يوم

كعبة صبر لو طال
يا مغير الأحوال
نتمنى صورة حال
والفرحة النا تدوم

بجاه العقيلة نريد
هالمحفل وهالعيد
يتنصب من جديد
يم مرقد المظلوم

تتجدد الأيام
ونحقق الأحلام
محلى الفرح لو دام
يا ربي يا قيوم

هالليلة طاووس الأمل بالحب نشر جنحه
هالليلة أملاك السماء تشاركنا بالفرحة

وبنفحة الأزهار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت والعالم تنّور 
مثل الشمس اتفرعت من فاطمة وحيدر
بإسم النبي المختار .. هالفرحة نحييها
للزهراء والكرار .. هالفرحة نحييها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يـــــــــلايم يــلايم**

يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يالما يخيّبــــــــــهم طــَلابه طــــــلابه
والملتجــي بروضة أعتابه أعـــــتابه
يتمنى ترب الجنـــة اترابه اتـــــرابه 
في چــــفه الكوثر ما ينسى في المحشر أحبابــــه هي يا الله
والـــيَــرد المدينه ويرد الجــــــنة يدخل من بابه هي يا الله 
عـــــذولي اشعدَالك؟ وبـعـــدالك عــــــــــليه
أنا حبي وغــــرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
هارونه يا حيدر من موسى من موسى
وعند الحرب انته طـاووسه طــــاووسه
الهيبة والعزة نــــــــاموسه نامـــــوسه 
ذوَبنا في حـــــــــبه الشرّف الكعبـــــــة باشموسه هي يا الله
ميخاف اوما يجزع وما يعرف الرهبه قاموســه هي يا الله 
تحــــــــب التـــحبه مّــــــــنك آنا اشعـــليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
مِنك نبينــــــه وانته منّــه انته مــــنّه
يالواحـــــد اللي ما يتـثنى يتثـنـــــــّى
تحلم عدويــــــنك بالجـنـة بالــــجــنه 
طول الدرب وياك عاش الذي سمّــــاك يا حيدر هي يا الله
والى الله الوالاك وعادى الذي عـاداك يالجوهر هي يا الله 
خذ يحيدر سلامي قلبي لك مـــــو إليـــــه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
كفرني ياللي بتكـــــفرني كفــــرني
قولك ميسمن لا ما يغني ما يغــني
حبي إلى الــــكرار جننّي جـــــنّني 
وش عرّفك بالحـــب وأفعاله وآثاره وآلامـــه هي يا الله
مو كل من اللي هب يتفهّم أســراره واحكامه هي يا الله 
يا صاحي اشتعاتب هالجنــــون اللي بيّـــه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
حبي إلى طه والحيــــــدر والحـــيدر
قد ما قدرته اتلـــوم وأكثر أو أكـــــثر
تلقى في قلبي حبهم يـكبر ْلهمْ يــكبر 
قبل الخلِق والــــذر حبي لك اتفجر يا حيدر هي يا الله
واسمك قطع سـكر بــلساني تتنثر يمـشكر هي يا الله 
يقول اليقــــــــوله وينســــــب اليبغي ليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه 
يـــــــــلايم يــلايم خـــــــــف لومك عليه
أنا حبي وغرامي للهــــــــــادي ووصيه*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي**

انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
يا ابو اليمة هويتك .. بوسط قلبي جنيتك .. يا فرحة امنياتي
حبيبي وما نسيتك .. بثمن غالي اشتريتك .. يا أغلى من حياتي
أدور واعتنيتك .. بوسط روحي لقيتك .. تطرز ذكرياتي 
ماعوف حبك للأبد للتالي .. رغم اليعادوني ورغم عذالي
ماعوف حبك للأبد للتالي .. رغم اليعادوني ورغم عذالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
العشق قالوا مراحل .. قلت أمشي وأواصل .. درب شوقي وغرامي
إجيت وقلبي شايل .. سحر كل الخمايل .. سحر حبي وهيامي
صريح وما أجامل .. رغم كل العواذل .. أحبك يا إمامي 
حبيتك وصوت الأمل أوحى لي ... حبك يا روح الروح غير حالي
حبيتك وصوت الأمل أوحى لي ... حبك يا روح الروح غير حالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
يا من حبك ضماني .. أبد ما إلك ثاني ... أبد والباري يشهد
بقلم شوق وحناني .. اكتبت صفحة أماني .. فرح قلبي تجسد
يا بو اليمة ولساني .. رفع أسمى التهاني .. لقلب جدك محمد  
هاك استمع صوت المودة العالي .. ليل ونهار اسمك يعيش ببالي
هاك استمع صوت المودة العالي .. ليل ونهار اسمك يعيش ببالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
بطريق العزة ساير .. واضل بإسمك أجاهر .. نجح كل من يودك
بدر مولدك زاهر .. نزل فطرس يفاخر .. مسح جنحه على مهدك
صعد لجناحه ناشر .. يزف هاي البشاير .. لبوك الوصي وجدك 
نور على نور من العرش متوالي .. بروض الهداية ثبتت آصالي
نور على نور من العرش متوالي .. بروض الهداية ثبتت آصالي 

غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
انطبع بالعرش رسمك.. لسان الأمة بإسمك .. غدا يردد نشيده
وحي القدرة يخدمك ... نزل هالليلة يمّك .. يهزّ المهد بيده
حضر جدك يشمك .. وأبوك لصدره ضمك .. يا نبراس العقيدة 
هذي حقيقة واضحة ومن بالي ... وجهك بساق العرش نوره يلالي
هذي حقيقة واضحة ومن بالي ... وجهك بساق العرش نوره يلالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
نزل طاووس إلنا .. يا بو اليمة وحملنا .. على جناح السعادة
لبرج شوقك وصلنا .. إلك ننصب حفلنا ... بفرح هاي الولادة 
الأمل يجمع شملنا .. يـ من حبك أملنا .. لسان الفرح نادى  
يا شمس عمري ويا بدر آمالي .. كل لحظة نورك صار يتراوالي
يا شمس عمري ويا بدر آمالي .. كل لحظة نورك صار يتراوالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي 
زهت شمس المسرّة .. جمالك يزهي بدره .. سطع النا شعاعه 
محافلنا مسهره .. حفل كل من يحضره .. ضمن صك الشفاعة 
بدت من عندنا فكرة .. الـ يحبك ينطي عمره .. إلك يبدي الإطاعة  
درب الهادية تصدقت أعمالي .. وبهالمحبة أختتم أقوالي
درب الهادية تصدقت أعمالي .. وبهالمحبة أختتم أقوالي 
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي 
انت الحبيب العايش بدلالي .. غيرك بهذا الكون ما يحلالي
غالي .. غالي .. غالي يا ابو السجاد حبك غالي .. غالي يا بو السجاد حبك غالي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*نبارك الليلة

نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


بين الأصلاب الشامخة بإسم الوصي يلوح
علي
وتسجل بساق العرش وبجبهة اللوح
علي
عايش بفرحة مولده وعن فكري ما يروح
علي
بهالفرحة جنات الخلد مسرورة وتفوح
علي
وابتهجت بمولد علي كل نفس كل روح
علي
بهجة الميلاد ابتدت من آدم ونوح
علي

كل نبي ومرسل بالحفل هالليلة مشمول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


هالليلة أرواح احتييت وابتشرت قلوب
علي
هاي القلوب الوالهة بحب الوصي تذوب
علي
من آدم لنوح النبي وتوصل ليعقوب
علي
الهم نبي دريس انتمى وصالح وأيوب
علي
يا هو التنشدى يجاوبك حيدر المحبوب
علي
وبقلب كل مرسل صبح هالاسم مكتوب
علي

ما غير حب المرتضى بالدنيا مأمول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


بالكعبة هالليلة انولد كعبة الأرواح
علي
اسمع إبراهيم ايش هتف بالفرحة ويش صاح
علي
صاح ازدهى بساق العرش نور الوصي ولاح
علي
سلمه لإسحاق بشغف تهنئة أفراح
علي
عطر الإمامة من الحجر الأسود زهى وفاح
علي
من دوحة العصمى العطر للجنة فواح
علي

من مرسل لـ مرسل صبح هالعطر موصول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


كأني شفت يم الحجر هشّم الموجود
علي
وأجمل حفل بإسم الوصي هالليلة معقود
علي
يونس وعيسى بالفرح شاركوا داوود
علي
لاحت أكاليل الوفى وتتفاوح ورود
علي
يوسف حملها وغمرته فرحة المولود
علي
وعلى الأنام تنزلت رحمة المعبود
علي

إكليل من ساق العرش للكعبة محمول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


بين القطوف الدانيه ونفحة الأغصان
علي
هبت نسايم وانولد حجة الرحمن
علي
حيدر وبإسمه تثبتت سُلطة سليمان
علي
وبنوره للطور اتجه موسى بن عمران
علي
لو ما علي ما يعتدل ميزان الأكوان
علي
توراة موسى تخبرك وادرس الفرقان
علي

ما ضل خبر عن حب علي غامض ومجهول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة


نبارك الليلة لكل نبي وكل وصي ومرسول
علي
ونقدم آيات الفرح للهادي ونقول
علي
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة
مولد علي مولد علي مولد علي الليلة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

حسن وحسين كلمة بكلمتين
حبهم نار يعبر جنتين
هم كتاب الله وهم الدفتين
وعين الله اللي ما تبصره عين

هم بالورود أحلى ورديتين
ومن النجوم أزهى نجمتين
هم بجوف الليالي دمعتين
وعلى خدود اليتامى بسمتين

اجوا للدنيا هنّين .. وخلوا الفرحة ثنتين .. اجوا للدنيا هنّين .. وخلوا الفرحة ثنتين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

في ليل همومي هم أحلى صباح
على طير القلب سعد وجناح
طهارة وعفة وطيب وسماح
وفي الأرواح بهجة وانشراح

تسابيح وتهاليل وفلاح
دربهم للملى درب الرباح
يا أزهى عطر في هالدنيا فاح
ستر من سدله العالم وساح

مهم من ماي أو طين .. تراهم كحل للعين .. مهم من ماي أو طين .. تراهم كحل للعين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

أبوهم حيدر الليث الهُمام
وأمهم فاطمة باب السلام
وجدهم المبلل بالغمام
ذكر أفضالهم خير الكلام

هواها الخمسة علمني الأيام
وعلمها القلم نسج النظام
هم التغريد في لحن الحمام
ونور الشمس والبدر التمام

هم حصون المحبين .. في يوم الفزع والدين .. هم حصون المحبين .. في يوم الفزع والدين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

علي ابوهم أمير المؤمنين
حبيبي يالمصلي القبلتين
وفارسها في بدر وحنين
وضربة بسيفه تسوى الثقلين

علي اللي بات بفراش الرسول
وصيه ونفسه وزوج البتول
بعد شلت انضمى عنه وتقول
يمينه الحسن وشماله الحسين

يا صاحي اقصد الزين .. وخلي الشين للشين .. يا صاحي اقصد الزين .. وخلي الشين للشين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

نهر حبهم ما بين الشغاف
وفجّر بحر متحده ضفاف
يا راكب بحر حبهم لا تخاف
ترى كل هالبحر حج وطواف

ترى روقي نهار من السلاف 
وقلبي ليهم بجنحانه صاف
ولو لاقى بهم سنين العِجاف
لأنه عاش بالدنيا وشاف

إلى كل نهر شطين .. وشطيني السبطين .. إلى كل نهر شطين .. وشطيني السبطين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم

بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم .. بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم
هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم .. هم خدود القمر يا فوز من والاهم
حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين .. حسن والثاني حسين .. يا محلاهم هالاثنين
بشر لا مو بشر كل البشر تفداهم*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أيامك سعيدة**

أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
كل عامِ سعيدةٌ أيامُ الموالين .. أيامُ الموالين
صلِ يا ربنا على أحمدٍ والميامين .. أحمدٍ والميامين
كل عامِ سعيدةٌ أيامُ الموالين .. أيامُ الموالين
صلِ يا ربنا على أحمدٍ والميامين .. أحمدٍ والميامين
لرسول الله لكم أسوةٌ في المضامين .. أسوةٌ في المضامين
بعده يأتي حيدرٌ هو خيرُ الوصيين .. هو خيرُ الوصيين 
بالباري ونبيه ونبيه ونبيه
وبحيدر وصيه وصيه وصيه 
آمنا ورضينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. آمنا ورضينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا 
أيامكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
فاطمٌ بعدَ حَيْدَرٍ هي للكونِ أنوار .. هي للكون أنوار
قد حضاها ربُّ العُلى بمعانٍ وأسرار .. بمعانٍ وأسرار
فاطمٌ بعدَ حَيْدَرٍ هي للكونِ أنوار .. هي للكون أنوار
قد حضاها ربُّ العُلى بمعانٍ وأسرار .. بمعانٍ وأسرار
هي شمسٌ والمجتبى قمرٌ وابنُ أقمار .. قمرٌ وابنُ أقمار
وحسينٌ من بعده صوت عزٍ و إيثار .. صوت عزٍ وإيثار 
آيتهم سلاله .. سلاله سلاله 
من بيت الرساله .. الرساله الرساله 
بهالصفوة أكتفينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بهالصفوة أكتفينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا 
أيامكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
خمسةٌ هم أهل البعاء بعدهم تسع آيات .. بعدهم تسع آيات
قد أضاء الله بهم ملكوت السماوات .. ملكوت السماوات
خمسةٌ هم أهل البعاء بعدهم تسع آيات .. بعدهم تسع آيات
قد أضاء الله بهم ملكوت السماوات .. ملكوت السماوات
سيد الساجدين ذا قدوةٌ في العبادات .. قدوةٌ في العبادات
باقر العلم نجله موضعٌ للكرامات .. موضعٌ للكرامات 
والصادق أملنا .. أملنا أملنا
يتصدق عملنا .. عملنا عملنا 
وللكاظم هوينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. وللكاظم هوينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا 
أيامكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
والرضا أنعم بالرضا من إمامٍ وسلطان .. من إمامٍ وسلطان
والجوادُ محمدٌ شمسُ روحٍ وعرفان .. شمسُ روحٍ وعرفان
والرضا أنعم بالرضا من إمامٍ وسلطان .. من إمامٍ وسلطان
والجوادُ محمدٌ شمسُ نورٍ وعرفان .. شمسُ نورٍ وعرفان
وعليُ الهادي له في دره الحقِّ برهان .. في دره الحقِّ برهان
كم أضاءَ بالعسكري من قلوبٍ وأذهان .. من قلوبٍ وأذهان 
بالمهدي سندنا .. سندنا سندنا
يتحقق وعدنا .. وعدنا وعدنا 
للمهدي انتمينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا ... للمهدي انتمينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا 
أيامكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة 
والرضا أنعم بالرضا من إمامٍ وسلطان .. من إمامٍ وسلطان
والجوادُ محمدٌ شمسُ روحٍ وعرفان .. شمسُ روحٍ وعرفان
والرضا أنعم بالرضا من إمامٍ وسلطان .. من إمامٍ وسلطان
والجوادُ محمدٌ شمسُ نورٍ وعرفان .. شمسُ نورٍ وعرفان
وعليُ الهادي له في دره الحقِّ برهان .. في دره الحقِّ برهان
كم أضاءَ بالعسكري من قلوبٍ وأذهان .. من قلوبٍ وأذهان 
بالمهدي سندنا .. سندنا سندنا
يتحقق وعدنا .. وعدنا وعدنا 
للمهدي انتمينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا ... للمهدي انتمينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا 
أيامكم سعيدة 
أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة
بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا
أياكم سعيدة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يا حسين بحبك

يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي

سهران أقضي الليالي والنوم ضيع مساره
ما يوم يرحم عيوني ولا يوم رد الزيارة
والحب سهر جم عين أي سر بهالحرفين
حرفين ولو ثلاثة وش جان يصير بعيناي


يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي


أوراق دفتر غرامي بحروف إسمك أسيره
وكتاب شوقي وهيامي ما بيه صفحة أخيره
روحي تعيش بذكراك يالماخذ فكري وياك
هالروح باتت عليلة وإسمك يا حسين دواي


يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي



بشراع مركب شعوري تعديت بحر الرسايل
غرقان حبك غمرني والشوق لاحت سواحل
بأمواج الحب غرقان تايه مني العنوان
ورياح ودك رمتني وشفت عيونك مرساي


يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي



أيات سوره جماله يا حسين خاوت لساني
تفسير مصحف خصاله تحتار بيه المعاني
مجنون أنا بمعناك لا تصدق يوم أنساك
أهواك من كل وجودي والله يشهدلي بهاي


يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي

مشتاق أنا وفؤادي من نار يطفي لهيبه
بدموع عينه يغازل برواز صورة حبيبه
أسرح برموش العين والحاجب والخدين
ما يوم أقدر أعوفك للموت تعيش وياي

يحسين بحبك يجري دمي يا أجمل محبوب
والباري صاغك بأحلى صورة يالذوبت القلوب
عاشق إسمك يا هواي عطشان وإنت الماي
قالوها الحب عذاب وحبك عايش بدماي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يبو صالح 
يمتى نشـــوفك يا بو صالح
نقبل أيـــــــدك يا بو صالح
ونصلي خلـفك يا بو صالح
------------
ودنه نشـــــــــــوف أنوارك البهية يمهدي
ونلثم نور الجبهة النـــــــــــــــدية يمهدي
ونستلهم المواهب الــــــــــــسنية يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
ونصافحـــــــــــــــك ونقدم التحية يمهدي
ودنه نفوز بنصرة القضــــــــــية يمهدي
ونصبح حند الثورة الأبــــــــــية يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
الوادي فـــــواح يبو صالح
نورك لنــــا لاح يبو صالح
عطر الهنــا فاح يبو صالح
------------
طير الهــــــــنا علينه نشر جناحه يمهدي
يهتف يا محلى نورك وصبــــاحه يمهدي
انت الذخر والهيبة والرجـــــاحه يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
انت البيان ومنتهى الفــــــصاحه يمهدي
انت اليحبك يبشر بنجـــــــــــاحه يمهدي
منك عرفنا الطيبة والســــــماحه يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
يقائــــــــــم الآل يبو صالح
طال الصبر طال يبو صالح
ركن العدل مـال يبو صالح
------------
يا بن الزكـــــي وريحانه الزكية يمهدي
يا حجة الباري على الـــــــبريه يمهدي
يا غصن دوحة هاشم النــــديه يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
انت الأمل والغاية والـــــهوية يمهدي
حبك هداية ومولدك هـــــــديه يمهدي
يمتى نشوف الطلعة البــــهية يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
الكل يــــــنادي يبو صالح
شـوف الأيادي يبو صالح
في كـــل وادي يبو صالح
------------
عجيبة دورات الزمــــــــــــن عجيبة يمهدي
أمة محمد صارت بمصـــــــــــــــيبه يمهدي
من يدفع اصروف البله العـــــصيبة يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
تاج الظفر من غـــــــــــيرك اليجيبه يمهدي
يمتى ترف راياتك المهـــــــــــــــيبة يمهدي
وترد قدسنا الضايعه السلــــــــــيبة يمهدي
يمتى نشـــــوفك يا بو صالح
نقبل أيـــــــــدك يا بو صالح
ونصلي خلـــفك يا بو صالح
------------
ويكَ أدر كأسَ الهوى إمــــــــامي يمهدي
واطفأ بجوفي حُرقـــــــــــةُ الأوام يمهدي
وارفق بقلبٍ في الضلــوعِ ضامي يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
أعياهُ طولَ العــــــــــشقَ والغرامِ يمهدي
فاسكب عليهِ شربة الخــــــــــتامِ يمهدي
من فيضِ نورِ الحجةِ الإمـــــــامِ يمهدي
----- يمهدي -----
الصبرُ ولهــان يبو صالح
والقلبُ ضمآن يبو صالح
والعقلُ حيران يبو صالح------------

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صلوات ..
بلغ العلا بكماله **** كشف الدجى بجماله 
حسنت جميع خصاله **** ياسامعين لمدحه
صلوا عليه واله 
**************************
صلوات صلوات صلوات صلوت
صلوات صلوات صلوات صلوت 
صلوات صلوات على محمد 
************************
ياألهي ومجيري من بسر الغيب يعلم
صلي يارب وسلم ثم بارك وترحم
وترفق برسول طاهر بالخير مفعم
وذلك المبعوث طه وعلى الخلق المقدم
بالسماء بالسماء فهو المؤيد
صلوات صلوا على محمد
**************************
هو سر عند ذي العرش تعالى
زاده الله كمالاً وبهاء وجمالاً
لم يزل بالفضل يسموا وعلى الشمس استطالاً
بحر إحسان وجود ملاً لبدنيا نوالاً
سر غيب سر غيب والله يشهد
صلوات صلوات على محمد
************************
ذات حسن وبهاء بارء الكون راها
وسمات ساميات ثم اعطاها لطه
فهو الشمس إذا اشرقت وهو ضحاها
جل في الوصف علوا وهو خلق لايظاهر
وصفات وصفات فيها تفرد
صلوات صلوات على محمد
****************************
ذا خفاء من ظهور وظهور من خفاء
عند ساق العرش يزهو وهو كنز في السماء
قد براه الله خلقاً ليس من طين وماء 
إنما نور تجلى في جباه الانبياء
في الجباه في الجباه نور تجدد
صلوات صلوات على محمد 
**************************
فبل خلق الخلق طه كائن عند الكين
فتسامى من مطاع عند ذي العرش امين
وهو خير الانبياء شاكياً فرد القرين
وله آيات قدس عند قرآن مبين 
في الرسول في الرسول سر تجسد
صلوات صلوات على محمد 
****************************
انجبت أم المعالي نور من يهدي الرائر
عقمتمن بعد طه ثم حالت وهي عاقر
غادرته بضمير ملا الكون بشآئر
جل خلق الله فيه وتعالى فهو قادر
في الوجود في الوجود حب وسؤد
صلوات صلوات على محمد
************************
هكذا رحمت ربي في رسول الله جاءت 
من تخوم العرش تزهو والى الدنيا استفاءت
كلما جن ظلام غرت الهادي أضاءت
ومحى للظلم حصناً كله ذلاً أباءت
للأنام للأنام دين تخلد
صلوات صلوات على محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ياهلا أو يامرحبا بريحت الجنه 
هذي شمامة الهادي او بضعه منه
هذي لسرار ** هذي لنوار 

**************

فاطمه ست النساء**** أوزهره اصحاب الكساء
محبتش فوق القلب مختومه **** مختومه

ياهلا بش ياهلا **** بطلعتش يامسهلا
يلي بملاك السماء مخدومه **** مخدومه


ألف حيً ومرحبا **** بطيب اشباح العبا
بالقيامه شيعتش مرحومه **** مرحومه

بعيد عن كل حاطمه**** أو لنش انتي فاطمه
تبقى من نار اللظى مفطومه **** مفطومه

الظفر منها يسوى الدنيا كلها
تستحي شمس الضحى تنظر لظلها
هذي لسرار **** هذه لنوار

************************

هذه نور الله الجلي **** فاطمه لولا علي
ماحد في هلبشر يسواها **** يسواها


يحق لك ياللي حرت **** فيها كلما تفكرت
قلت سبحان الذي سواها **** سواها

وبصلاته ورحمه **** عدد علمه وقدرته 
صبح عليها العلي اومساها **** مساها 


وعدد قطرا المطر **** وقدر امواج البحر
غرقت بحور الصفا ابمرساها **** مرساها

انت نبع الفيض لو منبع الرحمه 
هذي كنز الطف لو جوهر الحكمه 
هذه لسرار هذه لنوار

************************

يالخفيه الظاهره **** يالبتوله الطاهره 
الله من كل الرجس طهرها **** طهرها

شمس نوارة هدى**** أندى حتى من الندى 
وأصفى من صافي الذهب جوهرها**** جوهرها

زوج امير المؤمنين **** وام حسن ويالحسين
كوثر اللي بالذكر كوثرها **** كوثرها

هذي الزهراء البتول **** منبع لال اللرسول
ماشكر الله اللي مايشكرها **** يشكرها


هذي ابساق العرش نور يتجدد
يم حسن وحسين اوم يم علي ومحمد 
هذي لسرار **** هذي لنوار

****************************

أم ابوها او بضعته **** زهرته وشمامته 
أذا اشتاق الجنته شماها **** شماها 


زهرة تزهر بالسما **** العالمة المعلمه
فاطمه الله الفاطر السماها **** سماها

هذي جود الله او نداه **** اسدل اعليها رداه 
وصارت اطهر هالخلق واسماها **** اسماها


نحيا في حبها ونموت **** خل يفوت اللي يفوت
وحنا دنيا واخرة وياها **** وياها

اليحبها في الحشر يحصل مراده 
واللي مايواليها مينال السعاده
هذي لسرار هذي لنوار 

**************

لو لا منها اللي فشا **** الكون كله مامشى
وماعرفنا ليله من انهاره **** انهاره

ولو لا منها اللي انتشر **** ماخلق الله بشر
ولافجرها ابحوره او انهاره **** انهاره


لولا بنت المصطفى **** سبب لوجود اختفى
او ماخلق الله شمس دواره ****دواره 

لا رجال ونسا **** لاصباح ولا مسى
لاقمر بتشعشع بأنوارة **** أنوارة


هذي روح المصطفى تجري في دمها 
يفتخر جبريل لنه من خدمها 
هذي لسرار **** هذي لنوار

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صــــلوا صلوات غــــــنوا جلوات
باســــــم السجاد
--------------

انظر وشوف خطابــه في الصحيفه
كله عرفـــــان وآياتـــــــــــه لطيفة
هو زبور الهدى العترة الشريفـــــة
تعمى لقلــــــــوب اذا تصد وتعيــفه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
هذا الزبور اللي قلبي اعليه توسد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وإيماني من نوره إتجـــــلى وتحدد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

تُـــمحى السيئات منها النفحــــــات
ويـــــــه الأوراد
--------------

انـــــــــت نور الله متجلـي بجمالك
هيبة منه تمنــــهجها بخــــــصالك
ترسم اعلومــــــــك ابطــيّب فعالك
وســــــاري الليل هداته من هلالك

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
يا رحمـة الباري يا نــــــورٍ مؤيـد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
واليــــبغي الجنة ابحبـــــــــك تقيد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

رحمة وبركـــات تـــــنثر نسمات
فوق الأشهــــاد
--------------
زين العـــــــــباد ركز للأمة راية
ينشر أسراره ابحـــــكمه ودرايه
منهجه من النبي ورايه من رايه
يحفظ الدين وهذي اســمى غاية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
هذا الدرب شــــو كه بالزهر تـــورّد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
غير الهوى قلبي إلك لا ما تعـــــود
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

حبـــــكم حسنات وحل المشكــلات
ولو هي تـــزداد
--------------

اتمعن ابحــــــكمه هالمعنى وتفكر
احنه قرآن وبـــــــينه احنه تفسر
اللي والانه في الجنة يتــــــــبختر
واللي عادانه عــض نابه وتحسر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما ينتــهي ذكره ونــشوفه يتــجدد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
قول وفعـل حبنه إلشخـــصه تفرد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ذكرك في الحيـاة أسمى المكرُمات
وأحلى الأعيـــاد
--------------

صــــلوا صلوات غــــــنوا جلوات
باســــــم السجاد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
بغيرهما السماء لا تسيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
قد شق من الحمد اسمه ومشتق من اسم المعالي كذا علي
محمد
في سبع السماوات قد رقى وكان بها في سدرة المنتهى علي
محمد
قد داس البساط بنعلهي كذلك كتف المصطفي داسه علي
محمد
بالأملاك صلى وخلفه ثمانون صفاً كان يقدمهم علي
شذا الطير فيهما وغرد وصلى عليهما وانشد
هم الذكر والشذا والعبيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
هم الذكر والشذا والعبيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
بغيرهما السماء لا تسيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
رب العرش أعطاه كوثراً كذلك ساقي الناس في حوضه علي
محمد
تاج الفخر في الحشر تاجه كذاك لواء الحمد يحمله علي
محمد
أولا الناس بالناس كلهم كذلك ولي الله في خلقه علي
محمد
شق البدر فخراً ومعجزاً أليه كذاك الشمس قد ردها علي
حك الخلد عنهما وردد ولولا هما لما تخلد
محمد في العلى والأمير وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
محمد في العلى والأمير وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
بغيرهما السماء لا تسيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
أعطاه الإله خديجةً وفاطمة الزهراء زوجها علي 
محمد
فاض البئر من ريق ثغره كذا الشط لما ان طغى رده علي
محمد
جهراً رد عين قداتاً كذلك كف العبد ركبها علي
محمد
قد أوتي بمشوي طائراً دعا يا إلهي أتني بأخي علي 
تقر البلاغة وتشهد لسان الفصاحة وسؤدد
زمانه هو المدى والدهور وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
زمانه هو المدى والدهور وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
بغيرهما السماء لا تسيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
منه فاطمً صفوة النساء كذلك زينب العقيلة من علي
محمد 
للعلم تجلى مدينة وباب المدينة هو المرتضى علي
محمد 
سندس الجنانٍ قبة وصاغ النظار قبة تحتها علي
محمد 
والدين استقام بخُلقِه ومال خديجة وسيف الوصي علي 
هواهم بخاطري تأكد وقلبي لحبهم معبد 
نطوف عليهما وندورً وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
نطوف عليهما وندورً وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد
بغيرهما السماء لا تسيرُ وشمس بلاهما لا تنيرُ
سلاماً على النبي محمد وزوج أبنت النبي محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*1- علي علي 

أغلى من الدر وأحلى
أجلى من البدر وأعلى
علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي

ياعلي هالأسم أمل يرتسم وسط لعيون
ياعلي حب صعب يعوفه القلب لو يلومون
ياعلي من العلا على روس الملا ولاينكرون
ياعلي شما اصف يموت الوصف وأضل مجنون
ياعلي اسمك من زمان ويايا
شوقي يتعبد في غار حشايا
عليا مـنك نزلـت أول آيـة
عين ولام وياء وسيلة وغاية
علي علي ياروحي ..وبلسم يداوي جروحي

أغلى من الدر وأحلى
أجلى من البدر وأعلى
علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي
حيرت كل قمر يلاقي النظر شبيهك وين
يااعز هالخلق الك منفلت نظر هالعين
ليا حبك شرف وأنا اللي اعترف يبو الحسنين
اقول احبك يظل عليا الفضل عليا الدين
قلبي لي من محبتك خيراته
عيبه كون انك شغلت اوقاته
انت قلبي وهندسة نبضاته
شلون اعز قلبي على قلبي ذاته
علي علي معشوقي .. الك حنيني وشوقي

أغلى من الدر وأحلى
أجلى من البدر وأعلى
علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي
ياهوى من الأمس يريد الشمس وقت لغروب
وعلى كل البشر جماله انتصر قبل الحروب
عشقه صال وعمل لخير العمل هزم لقلوب
ياهلا بصولته وعظم دولته الوصي المحبوب
شبهت غزوة احد بهتوني
والجبل شبهته لك بجنوني
هم شفتهم فروا من عيوني
وانت بس وحدك لزمت جفوني
علي عليه وبكيفه .. بقى يتمايل سيفه

أغلى من الدر وأحلى
أجلى من البدر وأعلى
علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي
الحياة مبتدأ واليها النبأ علي الكرار
شاهدك لافتى بعد هالأتى وعضيم أسرار
شفتك بكل فعل عزم يشتعل ينور ونار
واللي بسمك جزم ابد ماانهزم يحامي الجار
ياحبيب المصطفى وهارونه
عبقرية حروفك الميمونة
بالفزع وقت الشدد مضمونة
بيها كحل جبرئيل عيونه
علي علي ياسيدي .. اسمك طبعته بأيدي

أغلى من الدر وأحلى
أجلى من البدر وأعلى
علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*انت الرابح*
*انت رابح وأغنى كل اليربحون*
*لنك من اللي بفرحنا يفرحون*
*قلبك بحبه هني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*.......................*
*يالتوالي المصطفى وأهل الطهارة*
*ويا الله تاجر بأربح تجارة*
*هذي أعظم صفقة مافيها خسارة*
*من قبل ماتبتدي ليك البشارة*
*رابح وخيرك جني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*اترك الأهملنا في ليله ونهاره*
*انت ناجح وهو ساقط في اختباره*
*مايذاكر دوبه وتخونه الشطارة*
*وانت حبك لينا تكفيه الإشارة*
*عزمك الماينحني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*كلما نفرح تفرح ويانا بهواك والله يفتح لك ويبارك في ولاك*
*للأبد ماينفني.. بالنبي وآله غني*
*.......................*
*انت رابح وأغنى كل اليربحون*
*لنك من اللي بفرحنا يفرحون*
*قلبك بحبه هني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*.......................*
*الفرح موملهى عندك والله عادة* 
*الفرح في حبنا من صلب العبادة*
*والذي يحيي المواليد بوداده*
*مايثمن غيره مضمون السعادة*
*ومن الينا يعتني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*ابتسم بسمة أمل واحمل إرادة*
*واعتقد إن الحصل مولد قيادة*
*مولد العصمة الامينة والفرادة*
*مولد النصر العزيز الألله راده*
*وانت كل مولد سني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*لو تريد بهالفرح نفرح معاك برهن بحبك لنا صدق انتماك*
*وانك الماتنثني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*.......................*
*انت رابح وأغنى كل اليربحون*
*لنك من اللي بفرحنا يفرحون*
*قلبك بحبه هني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*.......................*
*رابح وحب طه راس المال وعينه*
*دفتراحسابك علي شاله بيمينه*
*امنت انت وركبت أأمن سفينة*
*صك نجاتك بالحشر يامحلى حينه*
*قصرك بنا ينبني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*انت رابح ياللي همه يحمي دينه*
*مصرف الجنة فتح قلبه ويدينه*
*واليعد اسهم ولايتك الثمينة* 
*عن رصيدك في الهوا الله يعينه*
*الموالي يهتني .. بالنبي وآله غني*
*الفوايد فينا ميحدها كتاب والربح ماينحصى بعد وحساب*
*بالله انته المغتني .. بالنبي واله غني*
*انت رابح وأغنى كل اليربحون*
*لنك من اللي بفرحنا يفرحون*
*قلبك بحبه هني .. بالنبي وآله غني*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*هالليله قمر طالع قمر هلا بقمرنا - صالح الدرازي 

هالليله قمر طلع قمر هلا بقمرنا 
ياتاج السعد يا أجمل وعد
يا كل فخرنا
0000
هذا قمر هاشم طلع من حامي الجار
يضوي على الكون
كل ما أزيده بالنظر يتزايد انوار
وتزايد جنون2
والله قمر 14 بيه القمر حار
وكل اليعشقون
حرزتك بطه النبي وحيدر الكرار
من حسد العيون 2
القلب انشرح من الفرح غمر عمرنا
انته لينا ظل ياابو الفضل تظل نهرنا
0000



مولود وجنه بعينه جايب للذهب لون
وكفوفه الماس 
لاويش ذهب والماس ابو فاضل على هون
المع بلاحساس2
لوكل زمن يجمع من رجالاته مليون 
من اروع الناس
يحجي بها عباس بعشر معشاره وشلون
لو كله عباس2
حل ومن يحل ابو الفضل بشرف يمرنا 
يامر و العمر اذا يمر الينا ذرنا
000
عباس وبس اسمك يهز قلب اليعاديك
يابن الفحولات 
عزة علي وباسه واياديه باياديك
ترسم بطولات2
لك من ابوك المرجله والهيبه واديك
صولات وجولات 

يالماتخيب بالرجا كل من يناديك
يا ابن اللذي بات 2
ياابن اللي عبر جيش الظفر على يمينه
شعبان ازدهر والى الفخر نورك يزينه
0000
متباركه يم البنين وقرة العين
بأجمل ولاده
مثل اللي جبتينه يجيبونه بعد وين
لش الله راده 2
وهدا العزيز اللي بفؤاده نبضة اثنين
طلي في فؤاده
شوفي محبة زينب وحب الاخو حسين
شوفي السعاده 2
شرفنا ولفا ابو الوفا وشرح صدرنا
بشرنا الفدا في مولده من ابتشرنا
لاموني وسألوني قلبك يالعاشق وين
حسدوني وعادوني من قلت بأيد حسين
0000
على هونك يلايمني على هونك 
ترا حبي ملح جاسي على عيونك
في ظنك ما تخيب وخابت ظنونك
وودي عن حبيب الروح يعلمونك
محبوبي ومطلوبي ما بيني وبينه حجاب
وتباهى من طه اصله ومن داحي الباب
0000
أسولف لك يلايم عن هوى سنيني 
وعن اليقدر يعذبني ويهنيني
عشق يسري بطموحاتي وتلاحيني
تفز روحي اذا ذكره يناديني
عن حبي في قلبي سر ما كتبت العيون
يا ربي وشذنبي حتى الناس يلومون
0000

اهل بيت النبي جنه شتعاديها
شتخالفها واماني كل نفس بيها
فضايلهم تعالت في معاليها 
واذا الجنه اشتهت جنه دنت ليها
عذروني ولوموني في حب غير الاطهار
خلوني بجنوني وعشقي لسيد الاحرار
0000
حبيبي اللي ملك عقلي ومدار العين
انا وحبه مثل توأم ليوم الدين 
على يميني وعلى شمالي يمر طيفين
انا البيده مهو بيدي غرام حسين
وسميته قلبي وروحي ةالانفاس

حبيته وخليته تاج بروحه على الراس
اغليته*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ختام الأمراء لك اشتاق الثرى ،، (2) 
ألا فالقي قميص خطاك على ارواحنا لنراك (2) جمالا آخرا (2)

في يوسفياتك الروح هامت فاعذر اصابعها والفتونا 
لو بسكاكين حبك طارت وقطعت برؤاك العيونا
فكل ذراتنا ألف قيس مولاي ذاب عليك جنونا 
وألف يعقوب في كل عين ابيضت العين منه حنينا

أملٌ ،، صوبك صلى ودنا ثم تدلى (2)
فمتى فينا تتجلى يا ثار الله ، يا ثار الله

ختام الامراء لك اشتاق الثرى ،، (2)
الا فالق قميص خطاك على ارواحنا لنراك (2) جمالاً آخرا (2)

يا غائبا غاب لم يخلُ منا ،، يا نازحاً ليس ينزح عنا 
يا آهة الامنيات العذارى ،،من رئتي شائق يتمنى ،، 
فاض الوجود اليك اشتياقاً ،، والكون حن للقياك حن
وانتفض الطين فينا حياة والماء دل عليك فكنا

بهوى حبك متنا وعلى وعدك بتنا (2)
لمعنا سيفك إنّا من نزف الآه ، من نزف الآه

ختام الامراء لك اشتاق الثرى ،، (2) 
الا فالق قميص خطاك على ارواحنا لنراك (2) جمالاً آخرا (2)

إن كنت تقوى النوى كيف نقوى منك ابتعاد حسيس ونجوى
او لا ينالك منـا ضجيج أو لا تحيط بنا عنك بلوى
سبحان صبرك يصعق فينا أي ضوى العمر بالشوق يطوى
يا قرة العين أين استقرت روحك في ذي طوى ام برضوى

تعبت أين فدعنا بمتى نؤنس أين (2)
لهما قد تمنح عينا يا عين الله ، يا عين الله

ختام الامراء لك اشتاق الثرى ،، (2) 
الا فالق قميص خطاك على ارواحنا لنراك (2) جمالاً آخرا (2)*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*شريط ربيع الروح 


بسم الرحمن .. رب الاكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن
والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله 

سلام الروح على الموعد يروح السلام
على الليلة اللي ميوفيها ابلغ كلام
على الرحمة الإلهية وربيع الهيام
تحن لقلوب لربها وليها يحلى الغرام
سلام ولطف وبرد على القلب للفجر
عناية ورأفة بأذن الباري من كل أمر
نزول الروح ولملاك وفضل يستمر 
وابد ماتبلغ الدنيا معاني القدر
كل قلب خاشع ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
معترف خاضع ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
ساجد وراكع .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
والجفن دامع .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
ماشاء الله
دمعة تتسرب .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
لله كل مهرب.. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
رحمتك يارب.. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
اقرب واقرب .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
وعد الأذكار والاستغفار ذكرى التنزيل ذكرى المختار
والدعاء يتعالى.. بالرسول واله


بسم الرحمن .. رب الاكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن
والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله 


لفينا المسجد بنيتنا بعد الغسل
هدينا الركعتين ومن قلب مبتهل
فتحنا المصحف وبينا الرجاء يشتعل
يربي احنا العبيد الطاعتك نمتثل
حملنا المصحف على الراس وحبنا اعتلى
حيارى وندعي غفرانك يرب العلا
ضياء الصالحين بضيا لبنا امتلى 
مفاتيح الجنان تسلمت للملا
هالنفس طابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
وفي العلي ذابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
في الهدى انسابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
الدعوة ماخابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
القلب يسعر ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
والصلاة شمعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
تضوي بالدمعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
ومنه كل ركعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
حي التنزيل حي الترتيل وعلينا يرف بالحب جبريل 
والقلب آماله .. بالرسول واله


بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن
والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله 


سمعنا الصادق ولبينا بالسورتين
قرأنا العنكبوت أم البلاغ المبين
قرأنا الروم ونصر الباري للمؤمنين
بعدها بشوق توجهنا نزور الحسين
نزور الغالي نسخة فاطمة بالحنان
نزور الذكره باقي بكل زمان ومكان
نزور ابن الوصي سيد شباب الجنان
نزور وبالحشر لزيارة صك الامان
لله مدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
حقه أيدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
عنده ودينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
ويا مهدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
نطلب زيارة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
وهذي لبشارة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
شوفة انواره..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
كلنا زواره..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
خير الأعمال حبك للآل و ولايتهم لك طيب الحال
ياللي حف اعماله .. بالرسول واله


بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن
والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله 


دعينا بشوق ولهفة وهذا صوت الحنين
الهي بالحبيب الهادي طه الأمين
الهي بالوصي الكرار وحصنه الحصين
الهي بفاطمة النور السماوي المبين
الهي بالحسن راعي الوفى المجتبى
الهي بالحسين خامس اهل العبا
الهي بتسعة من نبع الشرف والابا
تحقق كل طلب بضيافتك نطلبه
سادة الأمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
صفوة العصمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
نطلب الرحمة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
وفايض النعمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
واللي جمعنا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
عطفه يسمعنا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله
فضله يوسعنا
بيده يرفعنا
يارب البيت نور كل بيت اهله يذوبون في اهل البيت
زيد ويسر حاله .. بالرسول وآله


بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن
والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

ياطاهره .. وأطهر نسا العالم 
من حوا ولحدّ ساعتج آيه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

ياعالمه .. وعلمج بحر واسع 
غدّا الروافد مانشف مايّه 


أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

ياكامله ومن ربنا تربيتج 
منزل محمد ونعم الربايه


أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...
يابحث يصعب عل الي يدرسونه
مانوصلج شما زدنا القرايه

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...
يامعجزه وثبتت براهينج
انت الدليل ومنتهى الغايه

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

من الباري نازل أمر تزويج
حيدر كفو وبيه الكفايه

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

نورج عظيم بعظم أهل بيتج 
واثنعش نور تضوي الولايه 

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

...

خادم ... وأروحن فدوه لعيونج
محتاج يوم المحشر وصايه

أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه
ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*هذا اسمك حسين ساكن قلوبنه
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
الأوادم ينشدون عند يسألون .. واسمك نطيته
قلتلهم حسين .. هذا الاسم وين.. قلبي خطيته
عن الي يحسدون وعن كل العيون .. حبك خفيته
خلنهم يغارون وان قالوا مجنون .. عقلي جنيته
العشرة وياك وانته ويانه بارينه سماك ثاني ريحانه
هذا الاسم طول الزمن ساكن قلوبنه

..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
..

ساكن بالقلوب يااغلى محبوب .. مالك احساسي ..
رغم الي يعدلون هذا انت مقرون ويا انفاسي
وبكل الاحوال حبك على البال .. لحظة مايناسي
هذا العشق زاد .. وفي الدنيا وهاد يصدع براسي ..

يااغلى انسان واسمك انفاخر يستبدع عنوان.. حبك الطاهر 
يابن الامين المؤتمن ساكن قلوبنه

..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
..

قلب المحب ثار ورقم السكن صار نورك الخامس 
قلب انغرم بيك لو ما يكفيك ماأضئل يائس 

افتح لك العين واسكنها ياحسين ..والجفن حارس 
حبك مجانين وبهالملايين جم وجم عابس

افتح الأجفان واسكن بعيني ماابني جدران بينك وبيني 
هذا انت باالسر والعلم ساكن قلوبنه

..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
..

لاتحسب احساب مافي القلب باب ادخل بكيفك
والقلب لو جيت يا صاحب البيت عن حسب ضيفك 
..
والتالي ادور ارموش العيون مرتسم بطيفك .
هيم بذكراك مالحظة تنساك روحي وتعيفة ..
..
يابدر الاطياب يسهم من هاجه مثل الهوى الهاب..روحي تحتاجه
ماساكن بجنه عدن ساكن بقلوبنة

..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
..

وابروحي ياحسين مجموعة ضدين واكشف اسراري 
رغم الي يضدون قلبي اللي يعادون.. وجرت ناري

تلالي الروموش وارموشي اغصان.. جنه الباري
وان داسك العين بعيوني نهرين .. مو نهر جاري
روح المحب فوق يالعشق بينه وبساعة الموت انت تحيينه
حبك وروحك والبدن ساكن قلوبنه

..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه
..

يامالك الرووح .. عن عيني ماتروح نجمة طيوفك..
دخلوا بالسلامات لرب السماوات خطوا حروفك..
يانجمه اسهيل و بهدوة الليل ..دايم نشوفك ..
رقمك الي مر سيدي وخسران ..ومن بني يعوفك 

يالمولدك عيد فرحة الشيعة..
ونمد لك الايد جدد البيعة..
ياغالي واغلى كل ثمن ساكن قلوبك 
..
هذا اسمك حسين شمعة في قلوبنه
واحنه المحبين وانته محبوبنه
عنوانك ورقم السكن ساكن في قلبونه..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*على طيبة يالله انروح وانداوي قلب المجروح*
*وانشاهد تلك الحضرة فيها حبيب الروح*
*على طيبة على طيبة على طيبة يالله انروح*
****************
*والله لروح البقيع وابوس اتراب الشفيع وقبل ذاك الضريح طه يا روح الروح*
*بجلس كالعبد المطيع في حضرة ورد الربيع صاحب الخلق الرفيع طه ياروح الروح*
*على طيبة على طيبة على طيبة يالله انروح*
****************
*سبحان رب السواك ليلا للعلا علاك للعرش العالي وداك طه يا روح الروح*
*لحظة ما بقدر انساك عايش كل عمري ابذكراك ما تحله العيشة ابلياك طه يا روح الروح*
*على طيبة على طيبة على طيبة يالله انروح*
****************
*مية زمزم محلاكي طه ساكن بحذاكي سبحان من سواكي مائك بلسم لجروح*
*جل الذي أجراكي من ألبي أنا بهواكي ابدمي وروحي بفداكي مائك بلسم لجروح*
*على طيبة على طيبة على طيبة يالله انروح*
****************
*والكعبة نور اعيوني روحي ابحبها مجنوني هي الدوا لجفوني ونا بفديها بالروح*
*راحوا ليها وتركوني معكن ليها ودوني ابنص الحرم خلوني ونا بفديها بالروح*
*على طيبة على طيبة على طيبة يالله انروح*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أيمتنه ونودهم على اعناد الليضدهم **** أختصرناها ابكلمتن نحب العسكريين



الولايه من لدن ذات الجلاله هديه الكل موالي **** علينا اش ماحجو أهل الظلاله ابحجيهم ما نبالي
مشينا ابخط أهل بيت الرساله وسواهم ما نوال **** عرفنه العسكري أبعصمة كماله بلغ أوج المعالي
علي الهادي ابجهوده بلغ ذروة خلوده **** التزمنه ابخط الاثنين نحب العسكريين 


أهل بيت النبوة وعلت الكون محبتهم هدايه **** نحب حبين واحد حب الجنون او واحد حب درايه 
علي الهادي القلب والعسكري أعيون شرف كل البرايه **** نواليهم حسب أنف الليضدون هويتنه الولا يه 
الحسن زكه عملنه علي الهادي أملنه **** رغم ما يصنع البين نحب العسكريين 


أبمحبة عترة الهادي أكتشفنه براهين وتجارب **** معاجز منهم أبكل دور شفنه وكرامات ومناقب
أبفضل سيرة علي الهدي هتفنه أبوجه كل النواصب**** وامامي العسكري بيه أعترفنه وضمن النا العواقب
يفوز اللي هواهم يخيب اللي جفاهم **** كتبنه امقلة العين نحب العسكريين


علي الهادي أبحمل ثقل الامامه يمثل جده حيدر **** أبعلومه وسيرته ومنهج نظامه معالم العصمة تظهر 
كيان العسكري أبنفس العلامه طفح علمه وتفجر **** أبعلمهم للجهل زالو ظلامه زهى الكون وتنور
أبايمتنه أقدتينه ابمسالكهم مشينه **** مثل حبنه للحسين نحب العسكريين 



أيمتنه ونودهم على اعناد الليضدهم ****أختصرناها ابكلمتن نحب العسكريين*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*جنه ونار عدهم خسران اليضدهم **** صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوى بعدهم*  
*منهو أطهر ابها الناس من عترة نبينا **** دونك أية التطهير يالتسمع حشينا* 
*مفروضه ذوي القربى مودتهم علينا **** حبهم أفرضه القرأن بالأية المبينه* 
*هالايات تشهد عن عترة محمد لما تسمع الايات لا تلوم اللي يحبهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوى بعدهم*  
*هم علت التكوين وأنوار الجلاله **** بيهم جاعل المعبود ميزان العداله* 
*يا بيت أشرف ابهالكون من بيت الرساله **** يا من تهوى اهل البيت عوف اهل الظلاله*
*خسران الليعادي ذرية الهادي وأصحاب احقد والجور ما ينفع حقدهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوا بعدهم*  
*ذرية أبو الزهراء ظل ساطع نجمهم **** وبسابع سما الاملاك تتبرك بأسمهم* 
*شرفهم إله الكون من علمه علمهم **** لو كل البشر عدوان صارو ما يهمهم* 
*نالو هالمراتب رغما عن النواصب وأهل المكر والحساد ما يجدي حسدهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوا بعدهم*  
*ذرية محمد هاي مرفأ للسلامه كل****من يبغض أهل البيت مختوم ابعلامه* 
*دنيا وأخره خسران وبيوم القيامه **** أبحر السلسله يغلوه وجهنم مقامه* 
*أبشر يالموالي خصمك لا تبالي يا لعاهدة أهل البيت لا تنسى عهدهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوا بعدهم*  
*درب الناصبي للنار يا شر المسالك **** وأنت يالموالي هناك بيك الرب يبارك* 
*تدخل جنة الفردوس مستد ع الأراءك**** أبشر يا من ابفراح العترة تشارك* 
*وتنول الهديه من سيد البريه هذا المصطفى وياك يوفي ابو عدهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوا بعدهم*  
*أحنا شيعة أهل البيت بالحب ما نغالي **** انعادي العادو الكرار ونوالي اليوالي* 
*من بعده أحدعش معصوم سادات المعالي **** بيهم حققت هاليوم مطلوبي ومنالي* 
*يالتلهج بأسمهم أم الحسن أمهم والدهم علي الكرار والمختار جدهم*  
*صدقني حياة الناس ما تسوا بعدهم*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*صلوا على أحمد شفيع الناس بالمحشر 
سيدي محمد


زهرة أمانينه نجمتنه تتلالى - نغمة أغانينه للهادي تحلى له
نرفع أيادينه والدعوة تتعالى - صلي يا بارينه عالمصطفى وآله
يا ربي إشهد نهاري وليل أتذكر سيدي محمد

دوحتنه تتفرع من روضة الحكمة - عالأمة تتضوع أطيب وأعز نسمة
وإلما سمع يسمع من عندنه هالكلمة - أجمل فرح وأروع مولد نبي الرحمة
مولد تخلد بدر بالكون يتنور سيدي محمد

هالأمة دنياها بالهادي مبتشرة - أشرف نبي إنطاها الخالق رفع قدره
عترة بني طه أشرف وأجل عترة - بارينه زكاها من عالم القدرة
هالحب تجسد يفوح الطيب والمصدر سيدي محمد

لاحت مودتنه لبحر الإبة ونبعه - من وادي عزتنه صوت الوفى نسمعه
تتوالى بهجتنه شمعة بأثر شمعة - كملت سعادتنا بمولد أبو البضعة
بالعز تولد فنى الأصنام والمنكر سيدي محمد

راح الشرك ولى بنور النبي الزاهر - وإنازلت الذلة بعزة قلب صابر
فرحتنه تتجلى بالمولد الباهر - ورب العرش صلى عالمرسل الطاهر
قلبي تودد وعدنه وياك عالكوثر سيدي محمد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*حب علـي ابـن ابي طـالب أحلى من السـكر للـشـارب 
أعذب من صهباء في دنها قد عتقت في الزمن الذاهب 
************************ 
ومن جنى الشهد ومن قرقف ومن وردود الما على السائب 
ومــن لــقى خـلين بعد النوى وكاعــب يزهــو عـلى كاعب 
أحسن من هذا وهذا وذا حب علي ابن ابي طالب 
************************ 
باب الهدى والعلم ومولى الملا مفني العدى بالصارم القاضب 
نفــس رسول الله زوج الــبـتول فـخر الـورى بـسهـمه الصائب 
من قد عمرا وفرى نوفلا بجأشه وعزمه الثاقب 
************************ 
ومن فنـى مرحب يوم الـوغى غير علي ليث بني غالب 
ومن رقى غارب حيز الورى وكسر الأصنام بالـقاضب 
غير أمير المؤمنين الذي في عمره ما فر من طالب 
************************ 
لو فــتشوا قلبي جـميع الـورى حاضـرهم كـل مع الغائب 
ما وجدوا في وسط قلبي سوى سطرين قد خطا بلا كاتب 
العدل والتوحيد في جانب وحب أهل البيت في جانب 
************************ 
هــم أمــناء الله فــي خــلقـه وحــبهم نـص مـن الواهب 
هم خير خلق الله في ارضه بهم أداء الفرض والواجب 
وهــم معــادي شـفعائي غدا في يوم لا ملجا لـلــهـارب 
************************ 
في يوم لا يغني حميم ولا صاحب يغني فيه عن صاحب 
علــيهم صـلى إله الورى مـــا حـــدت الــركبان للراكب 
إن كان ذنبي حب حيدرة فعنه إني لست بالتائب 
***************************************

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*محمد يا محمد يا ساكن بالمدينه* 
*عليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وأمينه ************************* 
*شعاع بمكه هالليلة يتلاله شموخ ورفعه وامجاد واصاله* 
*هديه من العلي رب الجلاله ويكل العالم اتهنى بجماله* 
*على اغصون الأماني الشادي غرد هالله هالله* 
*فرح ميلاد ابو القاسم محمد هالله هالله* 
*تغنى الكون ومن عظم احتفاله جنوبه يهلل يكبر شماله* 
*هلا بفخر الرساله هلا بطلعة جبينه* 
*عليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وأمينه* 
************************** 
*بشاير والسمه ممليه حراس ملايكها بحفاوة مهبطه الراس* 
*فلا واحد من الجن للعليه صعد الا بشهابه وبيده نبراس* 
*وقبل لا يعبر ايبارك ويشهد هالله هالله* 
*ويقر بمنزلة طه محمد هالله هالله* 
*حبيب الله وكماله ماله مقياس سنى بليل الدهر ضوى وسبى الناس* 
*يقلب اللي تولع يا شوقه ويا حنينه* 
*عليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وامينه* 
*قناديلك يبو الزهره المضيه طفت نار المجور الملتظيه* 
*وقصر كسرى انهدم بعضه ويقولون بحيرة ساوة جفت منقضيه* 
*دلاله بمولدك والله توعد هالله هالله* 
*يبرهنها بقدومك يا محمد هالله هالله* 
*ويزيح الظلمه بعيون البرية بمصابيحك يمشكاته السنية* 
*وتصير الارض ورده وسماها ياسمينة* 
*وعليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وأمينه* 
*سلام الله على شخصك يمرسول تحية وكل قلب بالفرحه مشغول* 
*يناديلك هلا ومية هلا يا نبينه الدنيا مشتاقه للوصول* 
*صدى بكل المداين عالي أنشد هالله هالله* 
*وتبسم جوها بسمك يا محمد هالله هالله* 
*محافل والرواسي تهني لسهول من البر للبحر لزفاف موصول* 
*حكى التاريخ ودون في هالذكرى الثمينه* 
*عليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وأمينه* 
*على الدنيا جرى هالليله تبديل فجر لاح وكشف عن ظلمة الليل* 
*بزغ والكائنات بنوره تبجيل وعيد المولى يمحي بيها تظليل* 
*توجه كل شبر منه وتسدد هالله هالله* 
*وشواهد واضحة بغرة محمد هالله هالله* 
*يعطر بنفحته تنزيل وتأويل يقرأن الجبال بمهبطه اتميل* 
*يمنقذ هالوسيعه يعزنا ويا نبينه* 
*عليك الباري صلى يمرسوله وأمينه*
***************************************************  *****

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أنولد سيد شباب الجنه ماشاء الله* 
*تباشرت فيها الأنس والجنه ماشاء الله* 
*يا قلب انسى الشجن الليلة ميلاد الحسن* 
************************** 
*لاح اول بدر من حيدر على الدنيا الله الله بالحسن* 
*هذا سبط المصطفى علقوا له الزينه الله الله بالحسن* 
*نور هديه وحبه من النار منجينه الله الله بالحسن* 
*احنه لو لا حبه ما اتجمعنا واجينا الله الله بالحسن* 
*والكرم والجود يتربى على ايدينه الله الله بالحسن* 
*والشمس تطلب دفو وانوار من عينه الله الله بالحسن* 
*رابع انوار العبى والعتره ماشاء الله* 
*ابمولده الليله نهني الزهراء ماشاءالله* 
************************** 
*نور من طيبه يحلي الكون بلوانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*يوم ميلاده تغنى الطير بغصانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*الفلك بيه يفتخر والدنيه فرحانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*قول الى المحزون يجينه وينسى احزانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*هذي انهار الارض لايدينه عطشانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*وهذي انجوم السما في عرس مزدانه الله الله بالحسن* 
*نثروا المشموم في ميلاده ماشاءالله* 
*وهنوا في ميلاده كل الساده ماشاءالله* 
************************** 
*هذا من جوهر العصمه والذهب الأصفر الله الله بالحسن* 
*مبسمه مثل الزهر بيه الزهر ازهر الله الله بالحسن* 
*وغرته مثل الضحى وبيها الضحى أسفر الله الله بالحسن* 
*واسمه ليمن ينذكر احلى من السكر الله الله بالحسن* 
*الله يا اول فرع من فاطمه وحيدر الله الله بالحسن* 
*الشعر واهل الشعر في وصفه تتحير الله الله بالحسن* 
*بالفرح هالكون مد لك باعه ماشاءالله* 
*انت نسيت القلب أوجاعه ماشاءالله* 
************************** 
*مرحب ابنور الأمام واهله او سهله الله الله بالحسن* 
*يلي الله أعليه زاد و اسلم وصلى الله الله بالحسن* 
*يلي من هيسيل لفرات ونهر دجله الله الله بالحسن* 
*حيرت والله اصحاب الكرم واهله الله الله بالحسن* 
*بدر في ليلة كماله علينه يتجلى الله الله بالحسن* 
*منهلا اروع ولا أجمل ولا أحلى الله الله بالحسن* 
*بيها اعلام السعد منشوره ماشاءالله* 
*والشمس تشرق علينه ابنوره ماشاءالله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

كلها الدنيا فرحانه بميلادك يمهدي 
تهتز المشاعر وابحبك تسافر 
الأرض بـاريها بشرها يخــاتـــمها واثـنعشرها 
يامدركــها مــن هممها ويمــخلـصها من شرها باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
وهذي اللــيـــله الــزينه بـــيهــا انـــعـلـق الزينه 
ولا غيــرك اله حــبــنا ولا غـــيرك اليـجـزيـنه باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
قطعت اسهولي وانادي يشبل المصطفى الهادي 
أســايل عــنـــك الـدنيا يبحري الــمايـج الهادي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 


اذا اختــار الــجفـا قـلـبك لتــحــسبني الك جافي 
أنــا الـــغـرقان في حبـك يبــحـر ابــلـبتي طافي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
أنــا قــلـبـي الـك مفتــوح او عنك ما اكــو خافي 
أنا افصولي شــتـا كــلـهـا او حبك حضني الدافي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
اولــو فـرشو جـمر دربي اجي لك حتى لو حافي 
اولو أزحف على صدري مضني هالقــدر كـافـي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 


مــشيـت ابـحبك اسنـيني وأضل طول العمر ماشي 
ولا ايغيرني قول الـلاش ولا يهزني حجي الواشي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
أنا قلبي اوهو اصغيرون في حبك بالصدر ناشي 
وبقيــت أكـبر علـى حبك او غشاني الهوى الغاشي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
أســاهــر لــيــلـي لعيونك وأنام او حبك افراشي 
او لو يرشوني بالدنيا هواك ايخيب الراشي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 


عصيت الدنيا في حبك اولو كان الزمن عاصي 
او لجل اعيونك افادي جفا كل داني او قاصي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
او قلبي غاص في حبك او رد باللولو غواصي 
إجا ابلولو من ادموعي تلالا بهمي وارهاصي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
عطيتك اغلى ما عندي افادي وحبي واخلاصي 
موصيك ابهم وانته الحريص المايبي واصي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 


يبو صالح يمهدينا هواك ابلدتي راسي 
يكل احلامي او شوقي يبحر اشعوري واحساسي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
عليه نورك اتلالا يسكن روحي ويواسي 
وينسيني أذى أيامي او قلب الدنيه القاسي باسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي 
متى يمطول الغيبه يبعد أهلي وكل ناسي 
عسى مو جافي أو غافل وعساك الينا مو ناسي بأسمك روحي صداحه يمهدي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يمضوي حفلنا يمضوي حفلنا 
يا جامع شملنا يا جامع شملنا 
افرح ترى اويانا هالدنيا فرحانه 
صلى الله على الهادي وصلى الله على آله الله الله الله 
كوثر خير واتفجر في هالليله شلاله الله الله الله 
هذا الطير لو يصدح يعزف باسمه مواله الله الله الله 
والكون اللي ماله احدود يتظلل من اظلاله الله الله الله 
يالحير زمانه يالحير زمانه 
منك مبتدانا منك مبتدانا 
أفرح ترى اويانا الدنيا فرحانه 


الله يا رسول الله يالطف الله اوجوده الله الله الله 
نسيت الزمن همه وكل أيامه السوده الله الله الله 
يومك هاللي جمعنا بيه الدنيا محسوده الله الله الله 
ذكرنا ابكرامتنا الله اعلينا اعوده الله الله الله 
بميلاده احتفلنا بميلاده احتفلنا 
وعنه ما غفلنا وعنه ما غفلنا 
افرح ترى اويانا الدنيا فرحانه 
حبك ما خذ احساسي وساحر روحي باطيوبه الله الله الله 
واحروف على قلبك بنار الشوق مكتوبه الله الله الله 
فذ حب ما اله ثاني جنن عقلي باسلوبه الله الله الله 
ميتوب القلب منه لو هوه اكبر اذنوبه الله الله الله 
غيرك ما تمنى غيرك ما تمنى 
نارك احلى جنه نارك احلى جنه 
افرح ترى اويانا الدنيا فرحانه 
************************ 
الله يكتب الينا له بالدنيه ازياره الله الله الله 
وننظر قبة الخضرا تشعشع من انواره الله الله الله 
نلت الفخر باجوارك ياللي حاضي باجواره الله الله الله 
نتمنى لو انشوفه ونتبرك مناغباره الله الله الله 
هذا الى هدانا هذا الى هدانا 
له أعظم مكانه له أعظم مكانه 
افرح ترى اويانا الدنيا فرحانه 

إسمك رنه العزه هذا الكون باسماعه الله الله الله 
يالمالك مشاعرنا باخلاقه او اطباعه الله الله الله 
ودي أوصلك والله ويمك لو أضل ساعه الله الله الله 
قلبي لك يبو الزهرا علا ابشوقه اشراعه الله الله الله 
ياشاطي أملنا ياشاطي أملنا 
اتقبل عملنا اتقبل عملنا 
افرح ترى اويانا الدنيا فرحانه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ياناس صلو على الهادي على البتوله الخاتونه 
زهرة نبــينـــــــــــــــا نور المديــــنــــــــه 
************************ 
سلام الله عليهــــــا وعلى الصفوه بنيها على الزيــتون 
والاسرار اللي بيها عطت هالدنيه زهوه واطعم اولـون 
تباشرنا ابمجيهـــــا وسرت الارواح اليهـا بـأرق للحـون 
ينفحة فيض اورحمه يااغلى واحلى كلمـه في كل هالكون 

كل الخلق تفداها لااله الا الله 
سبحانه من سواها لااله الا الله 
احسن اسم سماها لااله الا الله 
فاز الذي والاها 

باسمها لو دعينـــــا ننال اللي رجينـــــــا سبب لسباب 
اوباب الله اللي لمنا اذا ابشده وقعنـــــــا ندق هالباب 
وفضلها يافضلهـــا اذا السايل سألهـــــــا ابــــد ماخاب 
بعلها الديني حبـــه وابوها اللي اعلى قلبه نـــزل لكتاب 

اسم الله عالخاتونه لااله الا الله 
روح النبي وهارونه لااله الا الله 
الجوهره المكنونه لااله الا الله 
بيها الارض مزيونه 
نفس طه نفسهـــــــــا يمسه اللي يمسهــــا رفيعـة شان 
اويوم اللي قرنهــــــا قرنها بنسخـــه منهـا واعز انسان 
بحضن ليث الحرايب على ابن اّبي طــا لب ابو الشجعان 
علي العالي اباعــلـوه اوغيره اشماله سـوى يظل دخـــان 

صلى عليها الباري لااله الا الله 
في حبها قلبي جاري لا اله الا الله 
وماتنتهي اشعـــاري لااله الا الله 
نغمة أمل بأوتاري 
فلك بالدنيا دايــــــــــر ملك منا المشاعـــــر واخذ لحساس 
سما لنجمين اوكوكب حسن وحسين وزينب اجل النــــاس 
فخر كل المفاخــــــر اوسادات المنابــــــــر اوتاج الـراس 
اوحبهم فينا راســـــي اوبـــه ننسى الماســي ويلين الماس 

على النبي صلينا لا اله الا الله 
كل مايمر اعلينا لااله الا الله 
كل الاسى ينسينا لا اله الا الله 
يشافينا ويعافينا 

ابزهرها الدنيا زهرا اوكل ورده اوزهره باسمها اتفوح 
اوبيها العالم ازهر اوبس اسمج يزهرا دوا المجروح 
اسم واحروفه عنبر على الميت اذا مر يرد الروح 
اولو لا اسمج مشقت علىالامواج اوغرقت سفينة نوح 

ويوسف قضى من خوتــــه لا اله الا الله 
ويونس بقى في حوتــــــــــه لا اله الا الله 
ومات وشبع من موتــــــــــه لا اله الا الله 
يالدره يالياقوته*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*للرادود ضيف الله هادي
مشتاقين
مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين لكربلا eee مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
يردد لساني ( حسين ) بينك انشغفنا ( حسين ) حبك ياغلي ( حسين )
هو الجمعنا( حسين ) عدنا اماني ( حسين ) ليه كشفنا ( حسين )
هاي الزيارة ( حسين ) صارت املنا ( حسين ) يمتى نزوراك ( حسين )
القبرك يضمنا ( حسين ) داخل الحضرا ( حسين ) ننصب حفلنا ( حسين )
ولهانين ولهانين ولهانين لشوفتك eee مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين 
لكربلا
مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
بشوق نرسم ( حسين ) افاق حباك ( حسين ) كل المناقب ( حسين )
منطيك رباك ( حسين ) صرت القيادي ( حسين ) والكل يحباك ( حسين )
عدنا عقيدة ( حسين ) من عوف درباك ( حسين ) يمتا تردنا ( حسين )
بهاذي نطلباك ( حسين ) قبل المنياه ( حسين ) ودنا قرباك ( حسين )
آ يحسين آ يحسين آ يحسين نحشمك eee مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين 
لكربلا
مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
اعوام مرات ( حسين ) ولحاله هيا ( حسين ) كل يوم يمضي ( حسين )
اتزيد الرزيا ( حسين ) ريتك تردنا ( حسين ) يبن الزجيا ( حسين )
بهالغربة تدري ( حسين ) لوعة و اذيا ( حسين ) ليش التجافي ( حسين )
نريدك تجي ( حسين ) لوجنا يماك ( حسين ) بهاي المسيا ( حسين )
محروومين محروومين محروومين زيارتاك eee مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين لكربلا
مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
كربلا يمتى ( حسين ) بيها اتنجماع ( حسين ) طاهره ارضاج ( حسين )
بنور تسطاع ( حسين ) نذرا علينا ( حسين ) لو احنا نرجاع ( حسين )
من عوف قبراك ( حسين ) وما منا نطلاع ( حسين ) الا بجناييز ( حسين )
ما لحظة نخضاع ( حسين ) ودنا بجواراك( حسين ) يصير النا مضجاع ( حسين )

متاملين متاملين متاملين انجاوراك eee مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين
لكربلا
مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
قلب الموالي ( حسين ) طال انتظارا ( حسين ) بسمك يرتل ( حسين ) 
ليله و نهارا ( حسين ) يصرخ ينادي ( حسين ) بعداك خسارا ( حسين )
صرنا نتراقاب ( حسين ) بذيج البشارا ( حسين ) بسهولة تصباح ( حسين )
ذيج الزيارا ( حسين ) ليك انتعنا ( حسين ) بلهفا و حرارا ( حسين )
وبكل حين وبكل حين وبكل حين اناشداك eeeمشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين لكربلا
مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا مشتاقين الكربلا
نور السعادا ( حسين ) علينا غمرنا ( حسين ) بيدك ترفرف ( حسين )
راية فخرنا ( حسين ) مو انت عزنا ( حسين ) وانت فخرنا ( حسين )
لجل الزياراة ( حسين ) نرخص عمرنا ( حسين ) نترجا مناك ( حسين )
اخر صبرنا ( حسين ) انطوف بحضرتاك ( حسين ) تالي امرنا ( حسين ) 
متعنين متعنين متعنين لحضرتك eee مشتاقين مشتاقين مشتاقين 
لكربلا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ياعلي ياعلي مبروك الك فاطمه ****** القمر مبتهج والشمس باسمه* 

**************************************************** 
*ليله مثلها ماجرت ابدا بهالزمن ****** الحور فيها هلهلن هالمسا وصفقن*
*الأملاك فيها اتنزلوا وهنوا المؤتمن ******** هنوا علي الرتضى وهنوا ام الحسن*
*والقمر والقمر دمع ابتهاجه همى ****** والنجوم اصبحت تتغنى عالي السما* 
*بأمر من رب الورى هالزواج انعقد ****** غير الوصي للزاكيه مايلوقن احد*
*لولا علي ماحد كفو عالبتوله عقد ****** نورين واتحدوا سوا فاطمه والأسد*
*يالوصي يالوصي تستاهل العالمه ****** يالبتول بعلي قدرش تعالى وسما* 
*زوج الباري في السما فاطمه بالامير ****** من قبل يجري هالعرس عالوطيه ويصير*
*الاملاك شهدت هالفرح والزواج المثير ****** در وزبرجد نثرت طوبى بامر القدير*
*هالعرس هالعرس خلى الورى هايمه ****** في القدر والفضل نال ارفع الاوسمه* 
*ياشيعه يلا زغردوا بلبل الحب صدح ****** هادينا دلاله ابتهج وانتشى وانشرح*
*احيوا المحافل واعلقوا فيها شمع الفرح ****** فرحوا الضماير واطردوا عنها غيم الترح*
*للفرح للفرح يلا انشروا الاعلمه ****** كفكفوا هالمسا العبرة الساجمه* 
*دره ولاكل الدرر بضعة المصطفى ****** سيدة نسوان البشر فاطمه وكفى*
*من حقه حيدر لو فرح قلبه بام الوفا ****** نال الفخار السرمدي منبع المعرفه*
*هالبحر هالبحر امواجه الزاخمه ****** ويا بحر الوصي الطامي متناغمه* 
*هالذكرى يابنت النبي تبقى حتى الحشر ****** ليلتها نحييها بهنا وبفرح للفجر*
*شيعه وتسرنا للابد فرحة اولي الامر ****** شيعه ولاجلكم عالظى تمشي ويالجمر*
*في المهج في المهج حبكم جرى والدما ****** نحمد الله اللي اعطانا هالمكرمه*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

1-عيدكم مبارك وأيامكم سعيدة
والعيد عيدين بعباس وحسين
--------------------

من ريحة الخــمايل ومصـــــافر البـــلابل
سوه المحب نشيدة تتغنى في المحــــافل
صارت مع الهلاهل ويه صدى الجـــداول
قيثارة للعــــــــقيدة تعزف على المشاعل

وهالقـمر غار ظــــــلّ محتار هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله
من هــالأنوار شتحمل اسرار هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله

لاحت انوارك يا شهر العقيدة
ذكراك بالعين بعباس وحسين
--------------------

يمنـــــــــــور القيامة تسـتاهل الســــــلامة
يالوافــــــــد اللي منه تتحدر الإمامـــــــــــة
يا بو الحســن علامه تتحـــــــــول ابتسامه
شبلك تراهُ جنّـــــــــه موصوفه بالوَســـامة

عــمت أفراح هالـــبدر لاح هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله
والمحب راح يصفق الراح هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله

حــــيدر أولادك ذكراهـم مجيدة
محبتهـــــم دَين لعباس وحسين
--------------------
تتمايل الســــــــــنابل فوق الثرى وتــــسايل
من هالجمـــــــاله آيه تتنزل او تبـــــــــــاهل
يا درة المـــــــــــناهل محلاها ها الشـــــمايل
حق البــــــــشر هداية نورك يبو الفــــــضايل

في جبيــــنه يا سمينه هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله
هـلّ علينـــه بالمدينـة هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله

فاحت ازهارك يا حامي العقيدة
شفناك بدرين عباس وحـسين
--------------------

اسم الله على اللي جانه زين العـــــــباد وشانه
هذا الــــــــــكتاب ومنه ينقره ترجــــــــــــمانه
ريحانة الجــــــــــــمانه درة علي المــــــصانه
حبـل الإمامـــــــــة منه يتلاله صولـجــــــــانه

والسعـد بان جانه شعبان هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله
عالي الشان يعزف ألحان هالله هالله يعيني هالله هالله

بانت اوصافك واحروفك سديدة
يخلوك عالعين عباس وحســـين
--------------------

عيدكم مبارك وأيامكم سعيدة
والعيد عيدين بعباس وحسين
.................................................. ..................

----------


## الأمل البعيد

علـــي لولاك هذا الفلك مــــــا دار
اولو لا اعداك الله ما خــــــلق نـــار
يامـن سمّاك باسمه العلي الجبار
نضل نهـــواك يا حـــــيدر يا كــــرار
########
علي يا آية الــــــــــباري اويا وعده اوعيـــدة
علي يا هل أتــى او عمّ اوكل سورة مجيدة
إلى الأملاك اسمك چان يا حيدر نشــــــيدة 
يا من دين النبي الهادي عبر للنـــــصر بايده
أهلا أهلا ً ابجمالك أهلا
يا بدر ابكمالك أهلا
مرحبا ابظلالك أهلا
ياللي كلما أذكر اسمه في لساني الشوق ايعيده
########
علي يا جنة الفــردوس يالشمس اوضحاها
يقطب الــكون يالـــبيده محـــــورها اورحاها
يا من لو يضرب ابسيفه هالــــــــدنيا محاها
يا من هاي الأرض لولاه الله مـــــــــا دحاها
حبك حبك أحلى جنة حبك
غنى مالي عنه حبك
قلبي وآنـــا منه حبك
انته آيات الله والله اعـــــلى النبي الهادي وحاها
########
كتبت احروفك ابروحي يبعــد الروح آيـــــــات
لقيت العين يا عينــي علت أعلى العلــيـات
اولامك عمــــد تتعلى على سِنَّه السماوات
اويائك ياجمال الكــون كلهــــا يوسفيــــــات
باسمك تزهر المعــــاني بإسمك
يالسبع المثاني باسمك
هالليلة التهاني باسمك
ياعلي من تنــــــذكر تنشرح دنيــــــــانه مسرات
########
علي ما تحمل افضالك أوراق ومحــــابر
ولا تحصي نياشينــــك أعداد ومشاعــر
يمن للمصطفى روحـه وللشرعه منــاير
نحبك ياللي في حبك عقل البشر طاير
كرار ياللي عالأعادي كرار
يلبسمه ننــادي كرار
مَدَّينا الأيــــادي كرار
وانته بيدك خذها يا جنة ندى وكوكب بشاير
#######

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بين الجنه و بين النار
بين الجنة وبين والنار لا تحتار بالأطهار
خيرك الباري اشتختار هم أنوار في أنوار
أولهم محمد وآخرهم محمد
أولهم محمد كلهم من محمد
.......................
محمد علي فاطمة حسن حسين
أهل البيت منجاتك في شداتك هداهم في ظلام الدنيا مصباح
وان حبيت حب طه وأهل طه تمسك بالله والخمسة الأشبال
...
رسول الله وعلي بكتره والحسنين والزهرة
خمسة الله بيهم نور الكون
في مركب نوح تلقاهم الله بنوره سواهم
سوى الناس حق ليهم يعشقون
...
يمدحهم الله بالكتاب وبالباب للحساب
ولي يواليهم ما خاب لا ترتاب بالأطياب
هم حصن ومناعة وأصحاب الشفاعة

بين الجنة وبين النار لا تحتار بالأطهار
خيرك الباري اشتختار هم أنوار في أنوار
أولهم محمد وآخرهم محمد
أولهم محمد كلهم من محمد
.......................
السجاد الباقر الصادق
ومن هالنور تتوالى وتتلاله ثلاث نجوم صارت بالله مشكاة
بين الدور تضوينا وتهدينا ومن سقف السما تزهر ثريات
...
علي السجاد إلك ناصر بعده محمد الباقر
تالي جعفر الصادق على الدوم
من أولهم نجم زاهر ثانيهم علم زاخر 
ثالثهم بحر من تقوى وعلوم
...
شاطي من الحكمة والآيات في أبيات بدايات
للناس هم عصمة ومنجاة بدايات نهايات
هم أهل الكرامة في يوم القيامة
.......................
بين الجنة وبين النار لا تحتار بالأطهار
خيرك الباري اشتختار هم أنوار في أنوار
أولهم محمد وآخرهم محمد
وأولهم محمد كلهم من محمد
.......................
الكاظم الرضا الجواد
ومن هالعين تتفرع وتتشعشع كرامة ومنزلة ونور على نور
نور العين هالعترة من الزهرة مثلهم الله ما سوى من الكون
...
من الكاظم تربينا ومن علم الرضا ودينه
من جود الجواد احنا كرمنا
كظمنا كل غصب جاري نرضى بقسمة الباري
ونجود بدمانا وما يهمنا
...
همنا وذبنا بحب الآل بالأعمال في كل حال
زيت المشكاة السيال من آمال ولا زال
مشعل للهداية في درب الولاية
.......................
بين الجنة وبين النار لا تحتار بالأطهار
خيرك الباري اشتختار هم أنوار في أنوار
أولهم محمد وآخرهم محمد
وأولهم محمد كلهم من محمد
.......................
الهادي العسكري المهدي
تالي الخير في التالي لكل غالي
حسن عالي ومن يعول السماء بال
بالتطهير ممدوحة ومشروحة لو تراجعها في سورة الأحزاب
...
مناير من علي الهادي نور العسكري البادي
شمس المنتظر زهرة الأيام
اكتمل منهم ضوى العصمة في أرباتعش نجمة
خاتمها ثلاثة مسك الختام
...
لا تحير بالك يا صاح هم اصباح في إصباح
مد ليهم بالحب الراح وبسلاح للأرواح
مد قلبك إليهم وتوكل عليهم
بين الجنة وبين النار لا تحتار بالأطهار
خيرك الباري اشتختار هم أنوار في أنوار
أولهم محمد وآخرهم محمد
وأولهم محمد كلهم من محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يالرايد الروح من إصدار حلم شاعر:

يالرايد الروح روحي خليها ,, ماعندك اثمان حتى تشريها
وبلا ثمن للمجتبى روحي اهديها ,, وبلا ثمن للمجتبى روحي اهديها

صوت الامل صاح اسمعني ياصاح واسمع اقوالي
هذا انته شراي ياصاحب الراي افهم التالي
لو روحي تختار ماالها اسعار والسعر غالي
شما تدفع اموال ماتغير بحال فكري واعمالي
يامصدر هويد اسمع جوابي .. للعتره واليت كلهم احبابي
ولرابع اصحاب العبا روحي اهديها


اهوى الميامين هم البراهين لليواليهم
وبحبي معروف دلالي مشغوف وانفتن بيهم
لو روحي يردون وشما يطلبون عمري انطيهم
لو مهجتي انطيت لو عمري ضحيت مااجازيهم
حب الحسن بيه كعبة ظنوني .. شما يطلب انطيه وارخص عيوني
للي هدالي موهبه روحي اهديها


درب الحسن جيت وبسيرته مشيت وتبعت امره
واللي يعذلون جانوا يريدون اعكس المسرى
عرضوا الي كنوز وگالوا ولك جوز اترك العتره
شما تهوى ننطيك شتطلب نوافيك الواحد بعشره
انفضت وصحت صوت ماامل منهم .. لا والله للموت مااصد عنهم
لعترة الهادي الطيبه روحي اهديها


هسه اليكول عترة المرسول يالتواليهم
عاقد امل بيش وتمسكت ليش كتله تدريهم
هالوادم اصناف ولو ما هالاشراف منهو يهديهم
كعبتها اوثان وعلى الجهل جان يحدي حاديهم
بالعتره هالناس ربنا نجاهم .. والهم رفع راس مكرمه انطاهم
وانا اهتفت لاهل الابا روحي اهديها


كلهم ميامين وتعطر الدين بزهرة الوادي
عطر الحسن فاح اول بدر لاح لعترة الهادي
احسانه مشهود تشهدله بالجود حاضر وبادي
نسمع بداءات نظرة كرامات تغني وتنادي
نهج الحسن صار مصدر افراحنا .. ويخلد اثار تحيي ارواحنا
وانا ويه نسمات الصبا روحي اهديها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*كعبة الزوار
كعبةونطوف عليها كربلا كربلا
زوار اشتقنا ليها كربلا كربلا
يا ساكن بها لعين انت الامل يحسين كربلا كربلا
.................................................. ........
يللي تسافر ليها كربلا كربلا
سلم على واديها كربلا كربلا
والساكن اللي فيها كربلا كربلا
قولوا قولوا يالله قولوا قولا يالله
ياللي تزور اعتابه كربلا كربلا
لاتنسى تلثم بابه كربلا كربلا
والنا تجيب اترابه كربلا كربلا
..........................................
جينا وقصدنا اديارك كربلا كربلا
احبابك وزوارك كربلا كربلا
نتبرك بأسوارك كربلا كربلا
قولوا قولوا يالله قولوا قولوا يالله
لزيارتك نعنى كربلا كربلا
هذي طريق الجنه كربلا كربلا
فيها الذي نتمنى كربلا كربلا
..........................................
ياربي سهل لينا كربلا كربلا 
للحاير تعنينا كربلا كربلا 
نوره يهل علينا كربلا كربلا
قولوا قولوا يالله قولوا قولوا يالله
نتشرف بلزيارة كربلا كربلا
متشوقين اخباره كربلا كربلا
هذافرح وبشارة كربلا كربلا
....................................
يامرحبا بالزاير كربلا كربلا
شاف القبر والحاير كربلا كربلا
قلبي برجوعه طاير كربلا كربلا
قولوا قولوايالله قولوا قولوا يالله
سلموا على زواره كربلا كربلا
ورد المحب وازهاره كربلا كربلا
ونتعطر بأنواره كربلا كربلا
......................................
ياربي تودينا كربلا كربلا
بتوفيقك تراعينا كربلا كربلا
ونروح الى والينا كربلا كربلا
قولوا قولوا يالله قولوا قولوا يالله
سلامي علأنصاره كربلا كربلا
ولملاك هلي بداره كربلا كربلا
مستقبله زواره كربلا كربلا
.....................................*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

قصيدة الله محلى مثاله لأباذر الحلواجي ...

الله محلى مثـــاله .......... رسول الله بجماله
لو عين البتولة تمر بعينه
بين الهادي متفـرق وبينه
-----------------

أربع حروف إليــــها في كياني ........ كـيـاني
كوثر يروي بالأمل جـــــــناني ......... جــناني
يبدأ المـــــــيم وللهوى خذاني
بحاءه حــــبه رماني وسـباني ........ سباني
ميمه مــــنها بتكــــتمل معاني ......... معاني
ودال دلانـــي إلدربه وهــداني

وكمل اسمك يـحـلـو المعاني
مــحـامـد تـنـحـسـب بالثواني
بحر حكمه ولا لــه مــــواني
حوى الدنيا ابجماله وحواني

هــــلا والله ابمجيّـه ......... حـبـيـب الله ونبـــيه
لو يظهر مع المهدي إلـيـنا
بين الهادي منفرق او بـينه
-----------------

زهره يم الحــسن يبت نبيــنه .......... نبينــه
لو يجـــــي جنه فاطمة تجينه ........ تجـينه
وقسمات النبــــي على جبينه
والإراده مــــن حيدره بيمينه ......... يمــينه
حافظ الدين وعروته وعرينه ......... عرينه
سكب اعلومه فينه وارتوينه

عــِـلِم كـــل العـِـلِــم مـنه يروى
او سبحان الذي صاغ او سوّى
صـبـاحــك عـالبشر نوره ضوّا
يمحبوب المحب واللي يـهـوى

قـمـر أزهـر عليــنا ......... ونهر اتجارى بينا
ولو يمشى على اتراب المدينه
بـيـن الـهـادي مـتـفرق او بينه



لا تسايل حضر فـــؤادي لو غـــاب ........ ولو غاب
هو صلاتي من نشأتي بالاصـــلاب ........ بالأصلاب
اولو هو ذنبي فؤادي منه مــا تاب
اسمه جدول عسل في قلبي ينساب ........ وينسـاب
حبيبي إهوَ وفوق كــــــــل الاحباب ........ والأحباب
والله ما غاب وهذي أحلى الاسباب

حضر قلبي على اسمه وجلاله
وبهــــر عيني صفاته وجـماله
ضوا وجهه يشـــــــــع وتلاله
بدر زاهي بلـــــــــــــيلة كماله

على نوره سرينا ........ وإلى شطه جرينا
ولو كل الزمن صافح يمـينه
بين الهادي ميفـرق او بـينه
-----------------



من علايلها تنزلت هــــــالاقمــــار ....... هالأقــمار
من لفانه بجــماله وزانت الـــــدار ....... نت الــدار
شايل الفرحه بيده وغنت اطــــيار
هالفرح ما استوى وماله مقــــدار ....... له مـقدار
شعشع وأعشى بالوسيعه الابصار ....... والأبصار
بس ضوا وجهه خله هالفـــلك دار

شعدد والعـــــــدد ما هــــو وافي
الوصف عند المحب ما هو خافي
جماله يا جمـــــــاله يصــــــــافي
وذكره عللـــــــي يمرض يـشافي

دوا اسمه ابقلبنا ...... وضوا يملي دربنا
نجم اعيونه لو يزهر علينا
بين الهادي منفرق او بـينه
-----------------

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ياحبيبي 000 نور عيني يامحمد
ياطبيبي 000 أنت قلبي يامحمد

رعاك ربي 0000 يــاطـه
ِفداك روحي 0000 وُمناها

لــبــيــك ُنــقســمُ يــاطـــه

#########

يــاهُــدانا قــد عشــقناك إماما 00000يــاعُلانا وســراجاً وســلاما
مـــولاي لــلــنفــسِ ضــيــاها 0000 بالشــمس أُقــســم وضُــحاهــا

لــــبيــك نُــقســمُ يــاطـــه

########

هاك منّا صحوة القلب الرحيم 0000 رُحت عنا وإحترقنا في الجحيم
نـــحــن الــيـتـــامـــى ياطــــه 0000 قــد إكــتـويــنــا بــلـــظـــاهـــا

لبــيــك نُــقســمُ يــاطـــه 

#######

غــربُ إنــا نفتدي روح الرسولِ 000 فــاستــعدوا لــملاقاة الــخيولِ
مــهـــدي ســيــقـــتـــصُ لـــطـــه 000 قـــد أفـــح مـــن زكّـاهــا

لــبــيــك نُــقســمُ ياطـــه 

#######

قد ظُــلمنا جلجلت فينا المآسي 000 واحتقُرنــا من أعــادينا نُــقاسي
فــالــغـرب بــالــرسم تــبــاهــى 000 هـــزّ الـــقـلـــوب وفـراهـا 

لــبيــك نُــــقسـمً يــاطـــه 

######

كم نعاني أيها المهدي المفدّى 000 من زمانٍ ضــد مــولانا تـــعدى 
لـــبيك نُقســـــمُ يـــاطـــه عــــــجّـــــل ورفـــــرف ِبـــلــواها
لــبيك نُقــــســمُ يــاطـــه عـــــجّـــــــل ورفــــرف ِبــــلـــواها

عـــــجّل ورفـــرف ِبلــــواها*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هذي زينب من أبوها ** من هي أُمها
تستحي حتى النسايم ** تمر يمـها

الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** يا زينب زينب

************

الله يا عقيلة آل طالب ** يا زينب
يا نهر الندى وبحر العجايب ** يا زينب 
يا كوكب سحر كُل الكواكب ** يا زينب
يا بنت الأسد والأسد غالب ** يا زينب
** ** 
يلي حبها ما يوسَف ما يهزة رمح يوسف يالحسن النبي يوسف قطرة من محاسنها

يالمنها أنخجل يحيى وفي حبها القلب يحيى يالراس النبي يحيى فوز أجوار متثمنه

يا زينب زينب

************

هذي زينب من أبوها ** من هي أُمها
تستحي حتى النسايم ** تمر يمـها

الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** يا زينب زينب

************

إسمج نجم وسط القلب ثاقب ** يا زينب
يالنور إنكتب من غير كاتب ** يا زينب
ماخذ في القلب كل الجوانب ** يا زينب
يالحيرت رتبة هالمراتب ** يا زينب 
** **
ذكرج لو يمر مريم يم جوهر ومر مريم يالطهر وستر مريم عفتها اسى منها

يوم أهل الصبر أيوب قلها قلبي لج أيوب يالصبر النبي أيوب يحجي في الدهر عنها

يا زينب زينب


************

هذي زينب من أبوها ** من هي أُمها
تستحي حتى النسايم ** تمر يمـها

الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** يا زينب زينب
************

حبج والله في الأعماق ضارب ** يا زينب
يا زينب ياشلال المواهب ** يازينب
أهلا بنورج وكل المراحب ** يا زينب
يالي حبها ما يخاف العواقب ** يا زينب
** **
حبج بالقلب يونس لو عادة أجن يونس يالحوت النبي يونس غارق في شواطيها

يالفي حبها ما كو ياس يكلها عبير وياس يالتقوى النبي إلياس حاير في الزمن بيها

************

هذي زينب من أبوها ** من هي أُمها
تستحي حتى النسايم ** تمر يمـها

الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** الله هالله هالله يا عقيلة ** يا زينب زينب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود أيوب الحسيني .. أميري حيدر
علي علي ياعلي 
( للشاعر جابر الكاظمي )

علي علي علي ياعلي
علي علي علي ياعلي

الخالق اختارك مانترك آثارك
مانترك آثارك الخالق اختارك

يامولاي يامولاي
يامولاي يامولاي

******

هذا النداء امن الصميم اعتله
ياروح روح الهادي سيد المله
للمجد بسمك سارت القافله
ياخاتمة هالعالم وأوله

بالكعبة انوارك والخالق اختارك

******

بهذا الفرح أشرف هتاف ارتفع
حبك سعاده وبالقلوب انطبع
كل مؤمن ابدافع هداية اندفع
والشمل بسمك يبوحسين اجتمع

دار الوحي دارك والخالق اختارك

******

يا أسد غالب مامثيلك أسد
اولا مثلك ابيت الجلاله انولد
مهدك الكعبة وهذا أشرف مهد
بس شخصك بهاي الفضيله انفرد

مانوصل اسراك والخالف اختار

******

رب الفضيله اعله البشر فضلك
بأكليل من نور العرش كللك
أشرف صفات الباري خصص إلك
ماواحد ابهالمنقبه ايعادلك

معلومه ادوارك والخالف اختارك 
*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حديث الكساء 

خمسة أقمار من السماء****انزلها الله الي الكساء
محمد شمسهم وعلي **** وفاطمة والحسن والحسين

هذا مجلس إلنه أصبح جامعة وينشر فوائـــــــد
وإحنا من عنده أخذنا دروس من وحي العــقايــد
صــرنا ننقل كل حديث اليمتــلك قوة مســـانــــد

اقرأ بمــفاتيح الجــنان الأخبار
شاهد حديث أهل الكسـاء الأطهار
تــنقل إلك بضـــعة محــمد اســرار
جوهرة التقديس والولاء****انزلها الله إلى الكساء

الزهرة تروي تقول إجاني والدي وأدى التحــية
قال احس أبجسمي ناحل والضعف اثر عليـــــة
نــــــاوليــني هالكـــساء وقــدم جفـــوفه الأبيـــة

انطيته هالكساء وشاهدت هالــمنظر
وجه النبي المخـــتار شع وأزهــــر
مــثل الــبدر لـــيلة كماله أتنـــــــور
غرته ترفل بالبهاء**** انزله الله إلى الكساء

بعد ساعة لن تــعنى الحــسن ويــشع بجمــــالة
سلـــم وعينة تـــــراقب ينظـــر يمينه وشمـــاله
قال أشم رايحة جدي المصطفى وعطر الرسالة

ناديته جـــدي يبني مــوجود هـــناك
تحت الكــــساء وعينه تربي لعيناك 
أتعنى ونده تأذن لي ادخـــل ويــــاك
أجابه ياخيرة الأبناء****انزله الله إلى الكساء

حسين من بعده تعنه وسلم أبمنطق العصمة 
قال أشم رايحه جدي المصطفى شافع الأمة
قلت له هذا وياه جد ك والحسن موجود يمه
وحسين راح وصاح ياضي العين
تسمح يجدي وياكم ادخل هالحين
رحب الهادي وقال ادخل ادخل ادخل ادخل يحسين
ياهيبة العصمة والإباء**** انزله الله إلى الكساء

أتعــــنى حيدر من بـــــعدهم وناشـــــدني حيدر
قال أشم ريحة عضيدي المصطفى وداري تعطر
اندهت هذا الهـــــادي يم أولادك ويردوك تحضر

أتعنى على وناده بلسان الحكمة
استئاذن من المختار يدخل يمه
جاوبه ادخـــــل يا أمــير الامه
ياحلية صيغت من الوفاء****انزله الله إلى الكساء

وجهت الهم سلامي لوالدي وصوتي يسمعه
قلت له تأذن يامحمد تدخل وياكم ألبضعه
صاح يافاطمة أنتي بضعتي وللدين شرعة

استئاذنت من عنده ودخلت وياهم
صاح النبي ذوله اللذي اهـــواهم
من لطف ذاته الخالق استصفاهم
كواكب تسطع بالسناء**** انزله الله إلى الكساء

نزل جبريل وينادي الباري انواره جعلكم
هالفلك بيكم يدور وخلق هذا الكون إلـــكم
لا شمس تضوي ولا يجري بحر إلا لجلكم

إلكم رفع هاي الســـما المبنيه
من اجل حبكم هالارض مدحيه
فازو محــــبيكم ابهــــاي النــــيه
صفوة حق حكمة الرجاء**** انزلها الله إلى الكساء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي : ليله النصف من شعبان* 

*زفوا التهاني للعترة المجيدة*  
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*
*غردي يطيور وهبي يا نــــــسايم ورشي لعطـــــور*
*وانثري المشموم في ليلة سعدنه بمولد الـــــــــنور*
*وطيبي بماي الورد وجه اللــيالي وفوحي يزهــــور*
*يا شهر شعبان ياللي ليلة مــــــنه تعدل ادهـــــــــور*
*أهلا وهلا بك أهلا وهلا بـك يا شعـــــــــــبان ومرحا*
*الكون حلا بك الكون حلا بك والعـــــــــــــالم في فرحه*
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*
*يا هي ليلة عيد وأفراح ومســــــــرة وليلة اسعــــــــود*
*ليلة الموعود بيها ننسى همـــــــــنه ونشعل العــــــــود*
*فرحه تتجاوز مشاعرنه وزمـــــــــنه وكل الحـــــــــدود*
*ليلة بيها الكون بالمهدي تبـــــــــارك وجدد اعــــــــهود*
*نورك يمهـــــدي نور يــــــــــمهدي نورنـــــــه وهـــــــــــدانه*
*وعطر قلبــــــنه وبالبجهة والفرح أســــــــــــــعد مســـــــانه*
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*
*منتصف شعبان بيك الفرحة طابت وعمت الناس*
*وليلتك تتباهي ما بين الليــــــــالي وترفع الراس*
*والشعر يحتار ينظم لك لآلـــــــــي في بح يــاس*
*لو يشق صدره جواهر والقــــوافي ذهب لو ماس*
*بحرك غمــــرنه يا بسمة النــــــدى وكنـــــــــز الفضــــايل*
*بيك احتفـــــــلنا يا نفحة الشـــــذى ونغم البـــــــــــــــــلابل*
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*
*احـــــــــنه فرحانين ميعكر فرحنه زمـــــــــــــن غدار*
*احنه ميهمنه لو أن الدهر ضــدنه أشعل النـــــــــــــار*
*ولو علينه العالم ابجنده وعــــتاده أظلم وجـــــــــــــــار*
*نفرح بمنقذنه من كل هالمآسي وكل هالأكـــــــــــــدار*
*رغم اللي فــــــينه نفرح وننـــسى هالكـــــــــــــــون وظلامه*
*وحتى دمعــــــــنه لو يجري يرسم ابغــــــــــــــــدنه ابتسامه*
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*
*القلب صــــــــــوت لك وأسلم قيــــادة يا بو صالـــــح*
*شلن يصوت بعدك الأهل المــطامــــع والمـــــــصالح*
*ياللي بك ليلتنا أنوار وزغــــــــــــارد وعطر فايـــــح*
*ياللي غايب ياللي حاضر ياللي خافي يا للي واضــح*
*لا ما انتـــــــــــخبنه الله انتــــــــــخبكم يا آل الرســــــــــــــــالة*
*يهل المعـــــــــــــالي يا زينة الدنـــــيه ونـــــــــــــــــور العدالة*
*زفوا التهـــــــــاني زفـــــــــــوا التهاني*
*للعتـــــــــرة المجــــــــيدة*
*---------------*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي : تغاريد الفرح _ الجزء الاول 
اسم القصيــدهـ : حيدر يا إمامي يا شوقي وغرامي 

حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
حيدر يا عــــــلي يا أغلى محبوب يا أحلى اسم عالــــقلب مكتوب
ليل انهار تلهـــــج بيك لقـــــلوب لو حـــــبك ذنب منه فلا تـــوب
لو حـــبك ذنب صــــــار بيه انا ادخــــــــــل النار
ما هاب المخاطر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
عندي اقلــــــــيب من حبـــك تنور كــــل دقة بضميره تصيح حيدر
انشده شبيــــــــك يا دلال تسعــــر يقـــلي الشوق احسه يزيد يكبر
ينشــــــــــدني وانشـــده عن هــــــــاي المــــــودة
هيه ذخري باجر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
شمالك وحدك تسولف يقلبي ما تقـــــــــــــــدر تضم أسرار حبي
يقلي لا تظن الذنب ذنــــــبي هوى المحبوب يفضحني امن اخبي
لامـــــوني بغــــــــــرامه ما اخشـــــــــــى الملامة
لو قالوا يكابر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
اعلى كل عالي منو الغيرك تعلّى يا نـــــــــور المثل نورك تجلّى
شخصك يا علي العالم تجـــــهله يالوصفك عقـــــــــلنه ما يحمله
بـــــــس الله ونبـــــــــــيه يعرف ســــــــــر وصيه
من تبلى السراير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
يا مالك ضميري وكل شعــــوري يمــــــك يا علي اندارت أموري
اريدن تحضر بساعة نشـــــوري انت منيتـــــــي وغاية سروري
حبك خــــــير الأعـــــــــمال واشـــــــلون أخشى الأهوال
وانت هناك حاضر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
الباري شق جداره لبت اسـدها ووضعت بالفــــخر حيدر ولدها
حالة ولا بشر غيرك شهــــدها الكعـــــبة بس إلك هزت مهدها
وابــــــــــيت العـــــــــــبادة صـــــــــــارت الـــــــولادة
ذاك الأثر ظاهر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------ 
*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود أيوب الحسيني : شريط أميري حيدر* 

*اسم االقصيده :*
*يا با الفضل ( للشاعر مشعل الهندال )*  

*يا بالفضل يابالفضل*
*بهواك جنينه بحبك تربينه*
*يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
******** 
*انته يانبع الكرامه يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انته ياسيف الامامه يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انته للنايم حياته يابالفضل يابالفضل* 

*نحبك لطول العمر وانته نبراس الامر* 


*انته ابن حيدر علي يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*والبيك همي ينجلي يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*فدوه نروح انا وهلي يابالفضل يابالفضل* 

*انته يافحل الابه وبيك زينب غانمه* 
*اليوم ميلادك ياعباس يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*واصبحت للدين نبراس يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*بالفضل ماقد تنقاس يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انته مصدر الوفه اليتبعك ينام بدفه* 

******** 
*انته يانور الجلالة يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انته ياسيف العداله يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انت مصباح الهدايه يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*انته ينبوع الصفه بعد حماي الحمه* 


*بوالفضل يسطع جبينه يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*عكس نور ارض المدينه يابالفضل يابالفضل* 
*عند ابوالحسنين جينه يابالفضل يابالفضل*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود أيوب الحسيني : أميري حيدر 
القصيــده .. أميري حيدر

الله أكبر أميري حيدر

عِـد ميناء الأعماق
مرسى حب و أشواق
أنته الهوى و حبك هوى
صَـعَّـدني للأفاق

ضميتك بالأحداق
بثيتك للإشراق
و هاي الشمس بَـيَـه تِحس
و صرنا وهجة ميثاق

زهرك صغته أطواق
يا بو الخير الدفاق
صار العطر ينثر فِكر
و يسبح للخلاق

سبحانك على الأخلاق
ما مثلك عالإطلاق
حرفك لَـهب بصدري انكِتب
و صدري بفضلك بَـراق

ها صحتُ أفخر أميري حيدر


غنيتك لحن أطوار
إنظمتك طيف أشعار
و هذا اللحن طول الزمن
يضوي لفجر الأفكار

لو بِـيّـه تِلهب نار
و غابت شمس الأعمار
و ما من هلي ينهض إلي
أصرخ لك يا كرار

أنجدني يا نَـوّار
خانت فيني الأقدار
غاب الضوه كل شِيْ هِوَى
يا عالم بالأسرار

جـفك جـف الجبار
عطني عزم و إصرار
ها يا مدد ما خاب أحد
و آني برحابك جار

يا أبا شُـبّـر أميري حيدر

يا بو الحسن و حسين
يا بو أقدس سبطين
ابومض النظر تلقـى خبر
يسري بعروق العين

تلقى إيمان و دين
و ريشه اتْـضَـمّـن تدوين
تكتب علي إسمك حِـلي
مطبوع اعلى الجفنين

ما أتحير لا وين
و أنته ابجفني تبـييـن
خَـطك وِضَـح و صدري انشِرح
زانت لـيّـه لسنين

عِـد مهدي و بالتكفين
اكتبتك سورة يس
حبك شمع لَـيّـه يشع
بيّـه اتمكن تمكين

حرفك أنور أميري حيدر

طـله ابنور الآمال
عينك تضوي لجـيال
عينك وهج تهدي النهج
للحق تكسر أغلال


بالحِـل و بالترحال
ابظلـي شفتك ميّـال
يا منيتي يا غايتي
إسـقي قلبي ابْـزلال


رويني يا شلال
زلزلني يا زلزال
آنه الأرض ابطول و عِرض
منك أريد اوصال


هزني الشوق القتال
إحيـيني بسرع حال
لرض النجف قلبي انشغف
طاير بِـرْياح اشمال

فالتـتصـور أميري حيدر

بعينك يلمع لسـلام
أعرف طبعك ضرغام
جيوش الحرب لو تقترب
جفك ينسل صمصام

بحدك ترجف أقدام
ما تقدر عاللإقـدام
تشوفك أسد بهيبة صمـد
هيبة ربنـا العَـلام

حيدر ليث الهَـمّـام
إزْأَرْنِـي عالظُـلام
خل انِـصِـر ما أصطِـبر
خل تتـجلى الأوهـام

رفيتك بالأعلام
رايه ابرغم الآلام
هذا اللوى لعمري دِوَا
يْـمِـدني من عام لعـام


مولايَ تُـشْكَـر أميري حيدر



و بشاطي مْـن الآيات
زَخَـيتك فيروزات
و قام البحر يرتل سور
بأروع و أجمل نسمات

يا نسمه مْـن الزهرات
بحرك بحر النشوات
موجك حِـلم ينثر يِـلم
ذكرى ابشكل النجمات

الذكرى تخطي خطوات
يمك خلها ساعات
و يا بالحسن بمد الوطن
تمتد هاي اللحظات

آنه شوق الدمعات
شوقي يكبر ما مات
خِذني إلك و آنه الفلك
طايف حولك دورات

حجٌ تنـور أميري حيدر*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر* 
*القصيــده : زينب يااملي* 

*زينب ياأملي* 
**************************
*زينب ياأملي وشمعة الرسل تزهو ببيت علي* 
*بضعة حيدر ساقي الكوثر* 
*نورين من قلب السما ويزهي شمعتين* 
*نور الحسن والثاني شع من وجه لحسين* 
*مو فرحه وحده المرتضى بقلبه فرحتين* 
*زينب الشمعة الثالثة وشافتها كل عين* 
*زينب تزدهر زهى لها القمر والأنجم الزهر* 
*بنت الجوهر ساقي الكوثر*  
*بالحسن هادينا ابتشر من شاهد النور* 
*ميلاد ابو الاكبر قلب للزهره مسرور* 
*ثالث هديه تخص علي ومحفلها معمور* 
*مابين زينب والوصي بدر الوفى يدور* 
*زينب مولدها بالحب يرفدها حيدر والدها* 
*فهو المصدر ساقي الكوثر*  
*مثل لحسين وفاطمة وبنفس لامال* 
*مثل الرسول اويه الحسن يتشابه الحال* 
*حب حيدر الزينب صبح مضرب للمثال* 
*ميلاد زينب كل ملك بيه صرح اوقال* 
*زينب فاهمة بالحق عالمة والأم فاطمة* 
*اما المحور ساقي الكوثر*  
*نزلت بشاير من لدن عالم الرحمن*
*يالهادي هاذي شمعتك للعفة عنوان*
*للحره لو رايد اسم ياصاحب الشان*
*سميها زينب والاسم من رب لكوان*
*زينب خالقها كالشمس اشرقها بالحق انطقها*
*فيها بشر ساقي الكوثر* 
*بارينا جاعـل هالاسم سر من لسرار*
*للوحي بلغ والوحي بلغ المختار*
*هادينا عن هذا الاسم بلغ الكرار*
*حيدر ابهالفرحة قصد يم ام لطهار*
*حيدر خبرها بالاسم بشرها بالسر نورها*
*وهو الانور ساقي الكوثر* 
*بيت الوحي الليلة انجعل بالفرحة مرصود*
*بميلاد زينب بنت علي بالبهجة مشهود*
*بنت حيدر وسر الاسم للخالق يعود*
*ام الصبر صبر القلب وياها مولود*
*الله شرفها بالعلم اتحفها والكل يعرفها*
*نور يزهر ساقي الكوثر*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي : امراء
اسم القصيــددهـ : أميرة الجنة تجري في دمنه

أمــيرة الجـــنة تجري في دمنه
حبها ذخرنا ذخرنا ذخرنا
عزنا وأملنا أمــلنا أمــلنا
---------------

يا نور والله اخــــــتاره ابحـــــكمته الجبارة
مستودع الأســــــراراه قــدرته وبـــــرهانه
صورها بأحسن صورة وبالفضل مذكـــوره
باكثر من امية ســـورة واستوت قـــــــرآنه

قال أنها في يوم الحشر من النار تنجينا
سلوتـــنا لو ضاق القبر من النار تنجينا

وبيها عَقَدنا عقدنا عقدنا
غاية سعدنا سعدنا سعدنا
---------------

أميرة بأمر البـــــاري انتي كوثـــــر جاري
يا جـــــنتي ويا ناري يا ام ابوها او عينه
وشمامته الفـــــوّاحه ونغمته الصــــدّاحه
يا سعده يا افراحـــــه ويا جــــمال اسنينه

ابيوم القـــيامة فاطــــمة من النار تنجينا
وتفطمنا لنها الفاطــــمة من النار تنجينا

جنة حشُـــرنا حشرنا حشرنا
ابحبها نَشُرنا نشـرنا نـشرنا
---------------

خير النســــــه المهيوبة وبالعــــــرش مكتوبة
يا زهرا يا لمحـــــــبوبة وكل قـــــــلب يهواها
نبض النــــــبي وأنفاسه ونضـــرته واحساسه
شريانه وأقـــــرب ناسه دنيتـــه وفحـــــــواها

واحنه ابولاها نعـتقد من النار تنجينا
وعلى الله بيها نعتمد من النار تنجينا

وكلما وردنا وردنا وردنا
لله سجــــدنا سجدنا سجدنا
---------------

أميرة في عــــــفتها ورحمــــــته رحمتها
ياللي الذِكُر ينعتـــها وسر مــــــحمد فيهـا
ست النسا الــــدرية راضية ومـــــرضـية
حوريه او انـــــسية والله صلى اعليــــها

ولو ما نهض بينا العمل من النار تنجينا
الزهرا في المحشر أمل من النار تنجينا

تبــقى سندنا سندنا سندنا
وحبها عملنا عملنا عملنا
---------------

أمــيرة الجـــنة تجري في دمنه
حبها ذخرنا ذخرنا ذخرنا
عزنا وأملنا أمــلنا أمــلنا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي : تغاريد الفرح _ الجزء الاول 
القصيده :حيدر يا إمامي يا شوقي وغرامي

حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
حيدر يا عــــــلي يا أغلى محبوب يا أحلى اسم عالــــقلب مكتوب
ليل انهار تلهـــــج بيك لقـــــلوب لو حـــــبك ذنب منه فلا تـــوب
لو حـــبك ذنب صــــــار بيه انا ادخــــــــــل النار
ما هاب المخاطر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
عندي اقلــــــــيب من حبـــك تنور كــــل دقة بضميره تصيح حيدر
انشده شبيــــــــك يا دلال تسعــــر يقـــلي الشوق احسه يزيد يكبر
ينشــــــــــدني وانشـــده عن هــــــــاي المــــــودة
هيه ذخري باجر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
شمالك وحدك تسولف يقلبي ما تقـــــــــــــــدر تضم أسرار حبي
يقلي لا تظن الذنب ذنــــــبي هوى المحبوب يفضحني امن اخبي
لامـــــوني بغــــــــــرامه ما اخشـــــــــــى الملامة
لو قالوا يكابر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
اعلى كل عالي منو الغيرك تعلّى يا نـــــــــور المثل نورك تجلّى
شخصك يا علي العالم تجـــــهله يالوصفك عقـــــــــلنه ما يحمله
بـــــــس الله ونبـــــــــــيه يعرف ســــــــــر وصيه
من تبلى السراير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
يا مالك ضميري وكل شعــــوري يمــــــك يا علي اندارت أموري
اريدن تحضر بساعة نشـــــوري انت منيتـــــــي وغاية سروري
حبك خــــــير الأعـــــــــمال واشـــــــلون أخشى الأهوال
وانت هناك حاضر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------
الباري شق جداره لبت اسـدها ووضعت بالفــــخر حيدر ولدها
حالة ولا بشر غيرك شهــــدها الكعـــــبة بس إلك هزت مهدها
وابــــــــــيت العـــــــــــبادة صـــــــــــارت الـــــــولادة
ذاك الأثر ظاهر حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي يا شـــوقي وغرامي
يا نور البصــاير حــبك بالضماير
حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي حيدر يا إمامـــــــــي
------------------*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر 
القصيده : .. غالى يسارٌ .. 
.
. غالى يسارٌ ..
غالى يسارٌ وستخفَّ يمينُ - بك يا لكهنك لا يكاد يبين
تُجفى وتُعبد والضغائن تغتلي - والدهر يقسو تارةً ويلين
وتظلّ أنت كما عهدتُك نغمة - للآن لم يرقى لها تلحين

لك بالنفوس إمامةٌ فيهون لو - عصفت بك الشورى أو التعيين
أأبا الحسين وتلك أروع كنيةٍ - وكلاكما بالرائعات قمين
لك في خيال الدهر أي رؤى لها - يروي السَّنا ويترجم النسرين
آلاؤك البيضاء طوقت الدُّنا - فلها على ذمم الزمان ديون
في الحرب أنت المستحم من الدِّما – والسلم أنت التين والزيتون
والصبح أنت على المنابر نغمة – والليل في المحراب أنت أنين

تكسوا وأنت قطيفةٌ مرقوعةٌ - وتموت من جوع وأنت بطين
وترق حتى قيل فيك دعابة - وتفح حتى يفزع التنين
خلق أقل نعوته وصفاته - أن الجلال بمثله مقرون
وفداء جمرك إن نفسي عندها - توق إلى لذعاته وسكون
ورجعت أعذر شانئيك بفعلهم - فمتى التقى المذبوح والسكين
بدر وأحد والهراس وخيبر - والنهروان ومثلها صفين

هذا رصيدك بالنفوس فما ترى - أيحبك المذبوح والمطعون
ومن البداهة والديون ثقيلة - في أن يقاضى دائن ومدين
حقد إلى حسد وخسة معدن - مطرت عليك وكلهن هتون
راموا بها أن يدفنوك فهالهم - أن عاد سعيهم هو المدفون
وتوهموا أن يغرقوك بشتمهم - أتخاف من غرق وأنت سفين
ستظل تحسبك الكواكب كوكباً - ويهز سمع الدهر منك رنين*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر 
القصيده : .. كوكب ميلادك .. 

كوكب ميلادك أزهر
وبه القرآن استبشر
والـطور تحير فيه 
وكــلـيـم الله تــحــيـر

المــجــد إلـيك تـنـاهـا
والـنجم في أفقك تـاها
سعت الشمس بمرجاها
نــحوك خـجـلـى تـتعـثر
ديــوان الشــعــر تـغـنى 
وأخـتار جـمالـك مـعنـى
أنـت الأروع والأسـمى
بـسـمك شعـري يـتـعطـر

مــيــلادك شـمـس الـــدين 
وبـــه محـــصـت يـقيـنـي 
ومــــن النــيران يـقيـنــي 
فــي يـوم الـفـزع الأكــبــر
اليــوم تـــشــع سطــوري 
تـشـرب مــن بــحر النــور 
يسمــو بهــواك ضــميري 
وأفــوز بمـــاء الــكــوثـــر

يــا سيـــف الله الأحــســـــم 
بـــرقـــاب عـــداك تــكـلــم 
طــاغـــوت الــكــفـر تحكم 
فــي البــحــر ســواء والـــبــر
الــعـــرش عــلــيـك تــــدلـــى
ياأبـــن الــزهـــراء وصــــلى 
أنــت الــحــق ولايــعــلـــــــى 
عـــــليـــه يــاوارث حــيــدر

عـــيــن الـــثأر لــه تــشـبـح 
والــجـفــن عــلــيه تــقــرح 
فــمـتى بالـطـالــب تــفــرح 
وتــقــــر عيـــون المــنــفــع
قـــبــة جـــد ك وأبـــيـــــك 
هـــــذا اليـــــــوم تــــنــاديك 
عــن مـا يــــــجري تـنـبـيك 
شــــانك عـــلى واســتــكــــبر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر*
*اسم القصيده :حبيتك* 
*حبيتك حبيتك ... حبيتك حبيتك*
*كل الحب ياعباس ... حبيتك حبيتك*
*وبكل معنى الاحساس ... حبيتك حبيتك*
*اكثر من كل الناس ... حبيتك حبيتك*
*ظيغم يارفعة راس ... حبيتك حبيتك*
*هـ ها يبن الكرار ... وارث من حامي الجار*
*كل عزمك والإثار ... غيرك لا مانختار* 
*خليتك خليتك ... خليتك خليتك*
*محبوبي وتعرف وين ... خليتك خليتك*
*مابين رموش العين ... خليتك خليتك*
*ثالث عقب السبطين ... خليتك خليتك*
*نص قلبي ويم حسين ... خليتك خليتك*
*عباس انت المغوار ... طاهر وابن الاطهار*
*رابع اربع اقمار ... غيرك لا مانختار* 
*ضميتك ضميتك ... ضميتك ضميتك*
*شارت حب للوفاد ... ضميتك ضميتك*
*بين اشموع الميلاد ... ضميتك ضميتك*
*عن اعيون الحساد ... ضميتك ضميتك*
*شتله وبين الاوراد ... ضميتك ضميتك*
*كلّك طيب اواثمان ... غارت حتى الازهار*
*منك يبن الاخيار ... غيرك لا مانختار* 
*شميتك شميتك ... شميتك شميتك*
*نرجس حبك فواح ... شميتك شميتك*
*كل طيبك ياقداح ... شميتك شميتك*
*عباس وعطرك فاح ... شميتك شميتك*
*وردة بحفلة افراح ... شميتك شميتك*
*چفينك واحد نار ... واحد جنه وانهار*
*هذا نبك المضمار ... غيرك لا مانختار* 
*ناديتك ناديتك ... ناديتك ناديتك*
*صوت الود والترحيب ... ناديتك ناديتك*
*ميلادك جرح ايطيب ... ناديتك ناديتك*
*يالكلّك خيره وطيب ... ناديتك ناديتك*
*انت النور المي غيب ... ناديتك ناديتك*
*نورك يغشي الابصار ... عباس اوجهك صار*
*شمعة حب ابكل دار ... غيرك لا مانختار*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر : 
القصيده :اهل الحب ((موال))

أهل الحب يقولون الجنون فنون وأنا الولهان وجنون العشق فنــي 

ما أبالغ لون قلت لك تجنن قيس وكل ذاك الجنون أتعلمه مني

فشل قيس بغرامه وخابت ظنونه وأنا بشوقي وغرامي حققت ظني

العشق مو بالخدود وجَرت الكحله ولا لمسة جفون يلامسن ذنــــي

ولا موعد تقوله ويا محبوبك وتروح على الوعد ملهوف متْعني

العشق طيب ووفا وعزة وهبة وإخلاص العشق سنة وشرع للحق يودني

وأنـــــا الحبيت أهل بيت النبي الهادي ودنيا وآخرة بها لعشق متهني

وخل روحي بفرحهم تبقى ولهانه وخل قلب اليتيم بنغمته يغني

مثل هاليوم بيه أنولد محبوبي وبنات الشعر بالمولد يهنني

أجيت بشوق قلبي والقوافي خيول وأشواق القلب صارن يمشني

ولون تسأل وقلت لي بياوقت حبت أقلك هالمحبة من صغر سني

واختمها مثل ما قلت أول بيت أنـا الولهان واجنون العشق فنـي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : حلم شاعر :* 
*القصيده:حلم شاعر* 

*يجيني الليل اشوفنك بدر صاحي*
*يجي المصباح اشوفك شمس مصباحي*
*عجيبة اشلون يحسين اجمعت ضدين*
*صرت هم دمعتي وهم بسمة افراحي* 
*خنق روحي الهجير وعز عليها الماي*
*واجيتك عود ذابل يا نبع دنياي*
*حلم يبن الوديعة وشالتك عيناي*
*مثل خفقة نبض ينبض هواك وياي*
*اجيتك عندليب وكسر جنحي الشوق*
*مثل فطرس رجع لي بفضلك جناحي* 
*مثل كل النوارس لمن تهاجر*
*طرت بجناح نورس وبحلم شاعر*
*همت بين الظنون ولهفة الخاطر*
*شاغلني هواك وموجك الساحر*
*ومن جيت وقلتلك سيدي عطشان*
*صرت دمعة نجوم الليل بقداحي* 
*تعبت من دنيتي واحتار اشوفك وين*
*ادور يا حبيبي بيا يا كتر ومنين؟*
*اصد للبدر لن يندهني رمش العين*
*هذا مو بدر هذا التشوفة حسين*
*واقضي الليل وياك بسهر عشاق*
*ضوى عيونك يسد بوابة جراحي* 
*يطول الليل ريته وريت اظل وياك*
*شفت ضي الصبح يحجب سحر معناك*
*الشمس لاحت صحت حل يابدر فرقاك*
*لن الشمس انت يالضواها اضواك*
*انت الضوى وانت الزرع وانت الماي*
*وانت سيوفي يوم الشدد ورماحي* 
*حبيبي وحيرتني بسرك وامرك*
*هذا البالـ ثريا انته لو بدرك*
*يمن صبري مزجتة من درع صبرك*
*ابيع العمر كلة بلحظة من عمرك*
*اذا حبل الوصل ينقطع يا محبوب*
*قبل حبل الوصل ينقطع سباحي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*االرادود باسم الكربلائي : نحب العسكريين
القصيده :جا ء محمد جاء محمد 

لمن هل الهادي هلاله - تغريد الحب ظل يتعاله
دنيا وفرحت لإستقباله - والعالم حقق آماله
بتكوينه الخالق أوحى له - ما تحصل بالكون أمثاله
مثل الفرقد جاء محمد

هالمرسل يالتنشد عنه - ما بالعالم أثمن منه
عطره يغازل عطر الجنة - توده الفردوس وتتمنى
بسمه العالم ظل يتغنه - وبميلاده الكل إتهنه
كل يشهد جاء محمد

مكة بهالميلاد الأكبر - كل جانب من عندها تنور
مرسل بيه الكون تعطر - هو الرحمة وللحب مصدر
للتقديس وللحق مظهر - أغلى وأثمن من كل جوهر
أمر يحمد جاء محمد

ميقات الهادي وميعاده - بتهجت دنيانه بميلاده
جهز هالكون إستعداده - صارت تتفاوح اوراده
عيد وبيه الحب يتهادة - ويترجم نبرة إنشاده
صوت ردد جاء محمد

وإحنه بهالمولد تلگانه - بأرواح تغرد نشوانه
بهالفرحه نبارك دنيانه - مسرورو وتتغنه ويانه
بروض الإيمان بإحسانه - تتفتح أزهار أغصانه
حين تورد جاء محمد

من هالمولد هبت نسمة - هبت من ريحان العصمة
باتت بالأسياد الأمة - بين النشوة وبين البسمة
بميلاد الهادي مبتسمة - وبصفحة حب كتبت إسمه
فهو الأمجد جاء محمد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*انشودة التكليف* 
*لشيخ حسين الاكرف من اصدار تذكر* 


*الله يا الله*
*اللهُ يا مَن وهبْتَني عَقلا ,, الله يا مَن كَلَّفْتَني عَدلا*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
****
****
****
*أَراني مُشرِقاً الإيمان يا أعوامُ زِيدي .. وَغَنيني فيومُ العَهدِ والتكليفِ عيدي*
*الله يا الله*
*شرفني اللهُ وهو الحكيمُ ,, بِحَملِ مالا تعيهِ الجِبال* 
*أمانةٌ خطِيَ المستقيمُ ,, وللمفاهيمِ شدُّ الرِحال*
*بالأمسِ عذري لزلتي مَقبول .. واليومُ عُمري مُكَّلفٌ مَسؤول*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
*اللهُ يا مَن وهبْتَني عَقلا ,, الله يا مَن كَلَّفْتَني عَدلا*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
****
****
**** 
*هلالاً كنتُ قبلَ اليومِ لا أدري ببعضي .. وفي عُمرِ اِكتمالِ البَدرِ قد أدركتُ فرضي*
*الله يا الله*
*وَجّهتُ روحي وأَنتَ المُعينُ ,, للوَعْي والصِدقِ والاِحتِشام*
*هيأتُ نَفسي وكُلي يقينٌ ,, أن العُلا سِرِه الاِلتزام*
*قَد شَبَّ حُبي ولم أعُد طِفلا .. رُحماكَ ربي أنِر ليَ الليلَ*
*فَبِك قسمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمريَ نورا*
*الله يا الله*
*اللهُ يا مَن وهبْتَني عَقلا ,, الله يا مَن كَلَّفْتَني عَدلا*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
**** 
****
****
*بحبِ اللهِ قد وقَّعتُ في الدُنيا جمالي .. وعَهداً لرسولِ اللهِ أدّيتُ احتفالي*
*الله يا الله*
*وجِأتُ غُسناً طَهورَ الخلايا ,, أنمو وفي العينِ وَعدُ الحِساب*
*استشعِرُ الخوفَ قبلَ الخطايا ,, أظمى وما الماءُ إلّا الثَواب*
*أقبلتُ نَهراً يفيضُ للعِرفان .. يا ربي شُكراً أرَدْتني إنسان*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
*اللهُ يا مَن وهبْتَني عَقلا ,, الله يا مَن كَلَّفْتَني عَدلا*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
****
****
****
*إلهي عانَقَت أسمائك الحُسنى حياتي .. وأعِني لانطِلاق القَلبِ نحوِ الصالحاتِ*
*الله يا الله*
*الناسُ في الناسِ عِشقاً تُذابُ ,, وفي هَوى اللهِ قلبي يذوب*
*في طاعةِ اللهِ يَحلوا الشَبابُ ,, بذكره تطمئِنٌ القُلوب*
*تَكليفُ عِشقي أهواكَ يا الله .. تكليفُ شوقي لُقياك يا الله*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
*اللهُ يا مَن وهبْتَني عَقلا ,, الله يا مَن كَلَّفْتَني عَدلا*
*فَبِك قَسَمي ,, أن أَمْلأ عُمري نورا*
*الله يا الله*
****
****
****
*الله يا الله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يايــوم أشـــوف أعتابك وَ أوقف حزين ببابك وَ أرجع أزورك ياحــيدر وَ أرجع وَ أزورك 
طــــول علي ّ غيابك طـ ــول علي ّ غيابك 
مشتاق أشم ترابك وَ أرجــــــــع وَ أزورك 
أنــــــــــــا لهويتك لاتظن نسيــــتك 
=====
علي وَ هذا الأسم يسري بشراييني
نبع يلما تمل شوقك رياحيني 
عتب عندي وَياك يراوح بعيني
يمن فرقاك كدر صفوة سنيني
أريد أحجي صراحة وياك خليني 
أخاف مكدرات الجو تنسيني 
يا أبا الحسن ماتدري صرت أشتريها بعمري 
شوفت ضريحك ياحيدر شوفت ضريحك 
للفرقة نابت صبري وَ ظلت تعيش بفكري
شوووووفت ضريحـــــك 
بروحي أشتريتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
عشت أعوام يمك ياربيع الحي 
أنا ما أعوفك شنت مثل الجرف وَ المي
لوصرت بهجير أقصد لك يافي
لوليل الوقت دلهم أشوفك ظي
غصب من جنتك طلعوني أهل الغي
وَخلوني أظل لاميت وَلاحي 
من جنتك حرموني وَبرجوة أمل خلوني
كل فكري يمك ياحيدر كل فكري يمك 
عنك غصب بعدوني 
أمشي وَ أدير عيوني 
كل فكري يمك ياحيدر كل فكري يمك 
عشت بثنيتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
موبيدي غصب عفتك يبو الحسنين 
وَعنك رحت أتلفت وَ أدير العين 
قلت هالفرقة بالميت شهر لاشهرين
طالت ياعلي لاسنة ولاسنتين
أنا شد على الصبر ما أدري درب منين
هدم ثلثين حيلي مخلفات البين 
دنياي نفرت عني وحتى الصبر مل ّ مني 
مشتاق أشوفك ياحيدر مشتاق أشوفك 
أغفى بوسادة ظني وَأصحى على دمعي وَ وني 
مشتاق أشوفك ياحيدر مشتاق أشوفك 
يامانخيتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
البعد شيبني يامن فرقتك كلفة 
جرح شوقي غمدني وَماوقف نزفه 
ليال ٍ الضيم ضاقً بسمة الشفه
وَسنيني قضت بالحسرة وَ اللهفة 
لكن بعده الأمل بالروح مايغفى 
وَ أحس روحي بعد هالوقت ترفه 
من عيني ينزف موحي وأنا بترافه روحي 
أرسم خيالك ياحيدر أرسم خيالــك 
هالصبر دم جروحي صرت بصحيفة نوحي 
أرسم خيالك ياحيدر 
بروحي لقيتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
بخيالك عايش من سنين وَ أتحسر 
وَلا أدري المصير شلون ياحيدر
صرت ماأشعر بطعم البرد وَ الحر
وَإذا شمة هوا تزاحمني أتكدر 
جمر ضيمي بحميم حشاي يتوجر
وَبعيني غدت عبراتي تتكسر
ماعندي غفوة بنومي
وَلاصحوة تجلي همومي 
حيرني بعدك ياحيدر حيرني بعدك 
مامش سعد بنجومي 
وَلافرحة تسعد يومي
حـــــيرني بعدك ياحيدر حيرني بعدك 
ترحمني ريتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
ياوهجة عشق ناغت خلايا الدم 
خلافك عمرك وَذرة ضايعه بمنجم 
بغيرك شمل روحي بعد مايلتم 
يابو الحسنين أنت الجرح وَ البلسم 
يايوم أوصلك وَ أكشف سحاب الهم 
وَأنفظ يم ضريحك كل غبار الهم
يايوم أصل يم قبرك وَأنصب مناح بكثرك
وَأبكي لمصابك ياحيدر وَأبكي لمصابك 
ياما صفا لك دهرك وَأذكر مرارة صبرك وَأبكي لمصــــابك
وَأذكر رزيتك لاتظن نسيتك 
\
/
أتمنى مثل هاليوم كنت هناك
وَأجدد يم ضريحك هالعهد وياك
وَأنصب مأتم على مصابك وَأنعاك 
وَأون ون ّ الثكالة لفقدك وَأنعاك 
لكن مانسيتك عايش بذكراك 
ضميري من البعد يا أبا الحسن ناداك 
بين الدمع وَ الحسرة أذكر لهيب الطبرة 
يصعب مغيبك ياحيدر يصعب مغيبك 
يـــاحيدر
من عيني تجري العبرة وَ بين الجوانح جمرة
يصعب مغيبك ياحيدر 
يصعب مغيبك 
بالهم بكيتك لاتظن نسيتك 
=============



للشاعر الأديب /الأسطوورة 


جـــــــــــــابــر الكـــاظمي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أمير المؤمنين فدتك نفسي ** لنا من شأنك العجب العجاب
تولاك الأولى سعدوا ففازوا ** وناواك الذين شقوا فخابوا
ولو علم الورى ما أنت أضحوا ** لوجهك ساجدين ولم يحابوا
يمين الله لو كشف المغطى ** ووجه الله لو رفع الحجاب
خفيت عن العيون وأنت شمس ** سمت عن أن يجللها سحاب
وليس على الصباح إذا تجلى ** ولم يبصره أعمى العين عاب
لسر ما دعاك أبا تراب ** محمد ن النبي المستطاب
فكان لكل من هو من تراب ** إليك وأنت علته انتساب
فلولا أنت لم يخلق سماء ** ولولا أنت لم يخلق تراب
وفيك وفي ولائك يوم حشر ** يعاقب من يعاقب أو يثاب
بفضلك أفصحت تورية موسى ** وإنجيل بن مريم والكتاب
فيا عجبا لمن ناواك قدما ** ومن قوم لدعوتهم أجابوا
أزاغوا عن صراط الحق عمدا ** فضلوا عنك أم خفي الصواب؟
أم ارتابوا بما لا ريب فيه ** وهل في الحق إذ صدع ارتياب؟
وهل لسواك بعد (غدير خم) ** نصيب في الخلافة أو نصاب؟
ألم يجعلك مولاهم فذلت ** على رغم هناك لك الرقاب؟
فلم يطمح إليها هاشمي ** وإن أضحى له الحسب اللباب؟
فمن تيم بن مرة أو عدي ** وهم سيان إن حضروا وغابوا
لئن جحدوك حقك عن شقاء؟ ** فبالأشقين ما حل العقاب؟
فكم سفهت عليك حلوم قوم ** فكنت البدر تنبحه الكلاب؟



\


/

\


/



قال الكميت بن زيد الأسدي : ..




طربتُ وما شوقاً إلى البيض أطربُ ** ولا لعباً منّي وذو الشوق يلعبُ


ولكن إلى النفر البيض الذين بحُبّهم ** إلى الله فيما نالني أتقرّبُ
خفضتُ لهم منّي جَنَاحي مودّةٍ ** إلى كنفٍ عطفاه أهلٌ ومرحبُ
فقل للذي في ظلِّ عمياء جونةٍ ** ترى الجور عدلاً أين لا أين تذهبُ
بأيِّ كتابٍ أم بأية سُنّةٍ ** ترى حبّهم عاراً عليَّ وتحسبُ
فمالي إلاّ آل أحمد شيعة ** ومالي إلاّ مشعب الحق مشعبُ
ومَن غيرهم أرضى لنفسي شيعة ** ومن بعدهم لا مَن أُجلّ وأرجبُ
فإنّي عن الاَمر الذي تكرهونه ** بقولي وفعلي ما استطعت لاَجنبُ
يشيرون بالاَيدي إليَّ وقولهم ** ألا خاب هذا والمشيرون أخيبُ
فطائفة قد كفّرتني بحبّكم ** وطائفة قالوا مسيء ومذنبُ
فما ساءني تكفير هاتيك منهم ** ولا عيب هاتيك التي هي أعيبُ
وجدنا لكم في آل حاميم آية ** تأوّلها منّا تقيّ ومُعربُ
أُناسٌ بهم عزّت قريش فأصبحوا ** وفيهم خِباء المكرمات المطنّبُ*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد 
القصيده :چف الخير 

چف الخير 
يا عباس بيك الناس ترفع راس مفتخرة
والحاجات مقضيات والصعبات متيسرة
بسمك تستجاب الدعوة وچفك موطن الخيرات

يبن المرتضى الكرار صوبك تلتفت أنظار
واتناديك ليل انهار يا بوالغيرة والنوماس 
كف الخير يا عباس
ابشخصك تنجمع أسرار غيرة ومرجلة وإيثار
وبسمك تعزف الأوتار يابوالغيرة والنوماس 
كف الخير يا عباس
هالانغام يا ضرغام يالأيام تتردد
بالألغاز والإنجاز والإعجاز تتفرد
لاقت بس عليك النخو وانته اتوزع البسمات

اسمك بالمهج تسبيح والرايد بعد توضيح
لو طحنة ابشدد شنصيح شتناديك هاي الناس 
كف الخير يا عباس
تحضر أسرع امن الريح واغيوم الهموم اتزيح
وبسمك يعتلي التصريح شتناديك هاي الناس 
كف الخير يا عباس
نلهج بيك وانناديك وانلاقيك ويانه
بحر الزود اسمك طود صار الجود عنوانه
يلوفيت حق الخوة وعودك حاضر الشدات

يلخيرك يفيض اسيول منك كل عقل مذهول
قبل الفم تصيح اعقول ابفضلك تشهد الانفاس 
كف الخير يا عباس
عندك كل طلب مقبول وبيدك للصعاب احلول
غيم الشدة بيك ايزول ابفضلك تشهد الانفاس 
كف الخير يا عباس
بين انحير كفك غير أمر الخير ما يقبل
انعرفك زين يا خو احسين بيك العين تتكحل
نرفعلك ايدين الرجوة القبرك صلت النظرات

اتعيش ابحلمك الأحلام يارافع لوه الإسلام
تدري اشتكتب الأقلام تاج ويزهي فوق الراس 
كف الخير يا عباس
ما تقبل ابد ننضام ولو ظلمتنه هالايام
فجأة وتصرخ الإلهام تاج ويزهي فوق الراس 
كف الخير يا عباس
محتارين مذهولين جتنه امنين هالفكره
انته السان للإحسان والرحمن بيك أدره
ابغيرك هالعمر ما يسوه اوضل ما تنقضي الحاجات

يالجفك نهر إحسان تروي كل قلب عطشان
تنقذ كل محب غرقان زودك بالكرم مقياس 
كف الخير يا عباس
لو جمر الشدد بركان راحة يمنتك طوفان
بيها تخمد النبران زودك بالكرم مقياس 
كف الخير يا عباس
بدر الليل عطر الهيل جودك سيل يجرفنه
يالنهواك ما ننساك والسواك يعرفنه
فدوه الهالكفوف الحلوة تستاهل أحر قبلات

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد* 
*القصيده :اسجد ياقمر* 

*اسجد يا قمر هذا ضوه احسين*
*سلم عالنبي وصلي ركعتين*
*بو السجاد نور العين أبو السجاد* 
*بو السجاد يا محله خصاله*
*اسمه امسجل ابعرش الجلاله*
*خامس نور من بيت الرسالة*
*ابعطره انغمرت اورود الاصالة*
*بارينه ابكثير احسانه سماه* 
*وابأطهر حجور الهادي سماه*
*بيه اتهنه قلب الدين أبو السجاد* 
*اسجد يا قمر واقهر غرورك* 
*خلنه ابهالمسة نجرح شعورك*
*هالدنية بعد ميهمها نورك* 
*لتظن تنتظر ساعة حضورك*
*ما تغرينه انته ابهالاضاءة* 
*دام احسين اجه وشع ابضياءه*
*شمس واتلوح بالكوين أبو السجاد* 
*هذا احسين وهاي اوصافه تشهد*
*ورد الدنية من ألطافه ورد*
*لو شافه البدر صلى على احمد*
*وابسجدة شكر للباري ردد*
*سبحان العلي ربي وبحمده* 
*ابشوفة هالبدر واجبة السجدة*
*بدر رابي ابحضن بدرين أبو السجاد* 
*بعد السجدة يتعاله ابدعائه* 
*يا رب السمه ارزقني ولائهه*
*مبخوت اللي يمشي ابظل ولائه*
*وياحظ كوكب يشع ابسمائه*
*وارسمني على خدينه شامه* 
*لا تحرمني من سجدة غرامه*
*أظل خادم اله ابكل حين أبو السجاد* 
*يحسين الغزل باوصافك احتار* 
*با بيت القصيد ابأحلى الأشعار*
*ينزل هالبدر وياه الأقمار* 
*وابنور الوفه ايضويلك الدار*
*ابشوق الورده لاحضان البساتين* 
*للبيعة اجوا كلهم موالين*
*ابقلب مشتاق متعنين أبو السجاد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد : 
القصيده:دق ياقلبي 

احــجــي وسـولـف يــا قــلبــي واعــلــن لـلــعالم حـبي
آمن اباسم الزهراء ويدري ابايمانك ربي دق دق يقــلبي
عشقك يدمومك يفتر وابنبضك سرك يظهر
قــلــبك مــغــرم وامـحـيــر أكــثر مـما تتصور
عـن حـبك اشـرح اكـثر سـولـفـلي قـد ما تقدر
مـانام الـليـل او اسـهر ذابـحني العشق الأطهر
عــيــنــي لـــشــريــنك تـربـي اسـئـلتـي صـوبـك تحبي
زحفتلك كل الأعضاء لحج الأشواق تلبي دق دق يقلبي

افتح بابك للاحباب واليسأل رد ليه احواب
مفتوح الأحبابي الباب بستان ومنظر خلاب
بستانك نال الإعجاب من وين اتفوح الأطياب
من شمس الما الها غياب واتحيرت بيها الألباب
منــظــر ربــانــي ويـسـبــي ابـوصـفـه أيـحيـر المـتـنــبــي
أشعاره تسقط أشلاء وديوانه ايطيح ابقربي دق دق يقلبي

لو اذكر اسم الزهره شريانك ينثر زهره
اتخيرها رب القدره ريحانه وام العتره
تحلة ابهالليلة السهرة سولف وضحلي الفكره
بيها الدنية منبهره كوثر ما ينشف نهره
من ماي الكوثر شربي من عنقود الحب نخبي
يا كاس الطاعة العمياء ابأفكاري دوري ولعبي دق دق يقلبي

لو تسمع اسم البضعة نبضاتك تشتد سرعة
تدري بالعاشق طبعه يتغير بالحب وضعه
مؤمن بالحب وشرعه آمنت ابأصله وفرعه
عاشق من اول رضعه أحلف بشهور التسعه
عاشق والحب ابصلبي والزهره اتأيد كتبي
بالمحشر هذا الامضاء ايكفر عن جرمي وذنبي دق دق يقلبي

متجزء خمسة أجزاء يا مصحف حب الزهراء
فاتحتي تبدي امن الزاء والاخلاص بآخر راء
با عاشق أحلى الاسماء اشرحلي تفسير الهاء
هلال وشع نوره الوضاء هلهوله ابثغر الأجواء
هيل ومنثور ابدربي يكشفلي همومي وكربي
من الألف لين الياء احروفي متغير حبي دق دق يقلبي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد
القصيده : رضينا 

رضينا 

رضينا يا بني الزهراء رضينا 
بحب فيكم يرضي نبينا

بصوت يملأ الأرجاء ننادي يا بني الزهراء
بكم آلاء رب العرش تمت علينا
رأيناكم زيتونا وتينا 
وأملاكا كراما كاتبينا

نصوغ قلائد الإنشاد لكم يا موطن الأمجاد
فإن مديحكم ذا فوز يوم الحساب
مدحناكم هداة عارفينا 
وفي ليل الدجى نورا مبينا

بنا يتحير العشق سواكم ما هوى النطق
عروش العين لم يعلوها نور سواكم
وحق العشق ما يوما نسينا 
هواكم ألسنا عاشقينا 

فمنذ نعومة الظفر شكوت إلى الهوى فقري
فقال عليك بالزهراء واتبع بنيها
ألا أبلغ قلوب الساهرين 
بأن يمشوا إليهم ساجدين

حكايات سماوية هم الشهب الإلهية
ولولاهم لظل الكون يشكو الظلام
لضج الكون نحبا وأنينا 
فثغر الشمس يحتاج المعين

برؤية نجمة الحسن يطيب النوم للوسن
ليتركنا نرى أنوار وجه الحسين
بدور تملأ الجفن حنينا 
ألا قرت عيون الناظرين*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد
القصيده : علي مولا 

وحده وحده وحده لا شبيه له
علي علي مولا وحده
وحده لا شبيه له

روحي غرقانه بالمشاعر ونه احترق من نار قلبي
والنفس فرحانه ابذنبها عشق علي الكرار ذنبي
علي علي بدر علي علي در خده
علي علي سر علي علي سحر خده
خده لا مثيل له

جايب اوياية هالادله ومحاكم التاريخ تشهد
حب علي عايش ابدليلي او بنيت اله ابهاروح معبد
علي علي ذكر علي علي فخر مجده
علي علي زهر علي علي عطر مجده
مجده لا قرين له

ما أسولف عن الشجاعة اسئلوا غمد السيف عنه
والكرم خاتم ابيمينه علي يغار الجود منه
علي علي سفر علي علي بحر جوده
علي علي نصر علي علي نهر جوده
جوده لا شريك له

شفته آنه ابعين البصيرة العلم يبوس اجبين حيدر
والعبادة ابعشق اله العشق غدت عالكون تفخر
علي علي عصر علي علي قدر ورده
علي علي فجر علي علي حشر ورده
ورده لا حدود له

لا تلوموني يالعواذل علي اله ابهالعين مرقد
ما أعوقه ابقطع رقبتي ولو الي اتقولون مرتد
علي علي حر علي علي جمر بعده
علي علي صبر علي علي قهر بعده
بعده لا طبيب له*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الرادود نزار القطري : يــامــحــمــد*
*القصيده :ليلة عيد وأفراح* 

*ليلة عيد وأفراح وعطر الشوق الفواح*
*ينثر شوقه الوردي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح*
****************
*شع نور المهدي ابليله الفرحة بيها غمرتنه واحنه ابحـفلتـنه انـصـب كـاسـات او نـشـرب خـمـرتـنـه*
*خـمـرتـنـه امـن الـحـب الـصادق وانكمل سهرتنه*
*اوما تحله القعدة ابغير اسمك يا شمعة سمرتنه*
*يا آخر هالانوار ابراسي دارت افكار*
*اسمع شوف اشعندي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح* 
*طرت لسامرة اعله احناح اشواقي اوأسـأل عنك تـحـديني الفـرحـة اويـغمـرني النـور اليظهر منك*
*مـا شـفـتك مـولـود ابـمهـدك جـنك كوكب جنك وارموشـك جنـهم طـاووس ابـريـشـه ايلون جفنك*
*يمك شفته اليوسف حاير بيك اشيوصف*
*وقلك خلص عهدي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح* 
*يم مهدك قعدت آيات اكتاب الله وقرآنه*
*تنثر أزهار ورشت فوقك ورد بألوانه*
*حتى الوردة اتقلك من نورك الله سوانا* 
*وهذا العطر التشتمه الوادم من كثر أهوانه*
*من حبي الهذا النور رازقني الباري اعطور*
*بيها اتفرد وحدي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح* 
*وآنه ابهذا الموقف أتأمل إعجاز الباري* 
*واملاك الدنية اعلى ايميني اتحوم وعلى ايساري*
*رديت اوياهم خطيت اسمك علقته ابداري اشتاقيت اوحنيت لحسنك ذاك وشبت ناري*
*عفتك لحظه وحنيت أرجع يمك ياريت*
*دموعي تجرح خدي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح* 
*قاعد بالحسرة او اتنطر يوم التنهي اغيابك* 
*واتعود امن الغيبة المرة الحضن اهلك واهدابك*
*تتكحل عين الشيعة ابشوفة عينك واهدابك نتبارك بتراب التمشي اعليه وانبوس اترابك*
*هذا اتراب الجنة يالمهدي واتمنه*
*لو تقبلني جندي يالمهدي يالمهدي*
*ليلة عيد وأفراح*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

****************************************

جنــــــــــــــــة ونــــــــــــــــــــــار

حبك صار جنه ونار بقلوب العشاق 
أغلى ملاك جنه هواك يالنارك أشواق 
حور العين بحبك هامت وش ترجى من الناس
يالأعذب من نهر الكوثر حبك ياعباس
****************************
جمعت ضدين واكثر قلب الفردوس الأخضر الجنه بحبك تتنور
يل بدرك ما غاب - عن أفق الأحباب

يمن معناك يسحر قلبي بنارك من يسعر مثل الند على المجمر 
كلما بالحب ذاب ......... يتفاوح اطياب 
جمر الشوق للمعشوق يخمد له هيهات
وعلى الروح طيبه يفوح وانظم هالآيات 
إنا اعطيناك الكوثر تسقي ورود الياس
يالأعذب من نهر الكوثر حبك ياعباس
****************************** 
هي عباس دير آنام دلميري تاهي
جبروزي بيجاهو كوجبوج هوتاهي
كرمو منكم هاري سهمي سركو جباتاهي 
ميكو جبي قربان مولا الله جاتاهي

توميري جان هيتو توميري دنكي دركنهي
ميري سينيكي راهتها توجبيهي قربان ...ميسارا جاها 
علي كبيار هيتو توتو جان كتوكراهي
نهي تو جانت بوراهي إبن كرار ........هي ميري سردا 
إيزامي آسوما قدسي رونقهي 
جنتك أرضو شا قدسي روشنهي
أرها جتمن در بيتيري منتني آتاهي
ميتوجبي قربان مولا الله جاتاهي
********************************
إله الكون يشهد كلما أسمك يتردد 
روحي لقلبك تتودد ولخاطر عيناك ...نتغنى بذكراك
هجير الشوق يشتد مثل الظامي اليتنهد
بي الجمر المايخمد ما أحمل فرقاك ... ياعباس اهواك 
أقسم بيك قلبي عليك من لهفاته يذوب
انت ظماي وانت الماي يا ألطف محبوب
روحي الولهانه شما تظمى لجودك تنطي الكاس 
يالأعذب من نهر الكوثر حبك ياعباس

**************************
كرينزري جادو تومي ملنيكي تمناهي
توجي دل سيلقاناهي جنت تيربيا .. سيلبكي تردا 
توراهوكا سنقم ميري ساسوكي خوشبوهي 
ميري آكوكا سرماهي زهرا كي آرما ... سربل كي مهمان
جبدركي آتاهو خوشهوداتاهو 
جبميدور جاتاهو ميقبراتاهو
هربا ميري دلكوتيري ياد آتيهى
ميتوجبي قربان مولا الله جنتاهي
**************************
بريد الروح يسأل عنك دوم ويتأمل
بزاجل حبك يتنقل مابين الأرواح ... ناشر اغلى جناح
إذ لو طيف يقبل وسط عيوني يتنزل 
جان بشوفك اتكحل كحلتها الأفراح...بيها الهم ينزاح 
هالأنظار مثل الدار يتملكها الطيف
دارك هاي مو عيناي وآنا عليها الضيف
وهاي رموشي اباب جفوني صارت لك حراس 
يالأعذب من نهر الكوثر حبك ياعباس

----------


## الأمل البعيد

روح الكمال

يازهراء .. يا زهراء .. عرشٌ عليم 

يا حوراء .. يا حوراء .. روح الكمال

بنت النبي .. زوج الوصي .. روح الكمال 



يا سناء الوحي بازغاً في قلوب النبيين 

يا شذى الخلد فائحاً في دوي الوصيين 

يا أحاسيس دعوة في دموع المصلين 

يا مناجاة عارفٍ لحن العرش تلحين 

قرآن .. قرآن .. باللوح مسطور 

إيمان .. إيمان .. نور على نور 

هذه الزهراء .. آيه غراء .. روح الكمال



هاكيان مرصع من عقيق وعسجد 

طاهر الروح أوحد أشرف الخلق محمد 

في متيه عن نهى لا يرى منتهى الحد 

ذاك سماه ربه فاطم بنت أحمد 

نوراء .. نوراء .. آية التطهير 

غراء .. غراء .. افحت التغير 

ضلت شموسا.. تحي النفوسا .. روح الكمال 



يرقص الشعر مائساً عند تذكار فاطم 

كل حرف من اسمها أبحر للمكارم 

في صدى جوهر اسمها هام كل العوالم 

بين نار وجنة حبها الفصل القاسم 

مكنونة .. مكنونة .. آية الرحمن 

مغصونة .. مغصونة .. وحي وقرآن 

مهجة الهادي .. نور العبادي .. روح الكمال 



محور النور فاطم ام بيت السيادة 

حبها الحق واجب مصدر للسعادة 

ذكرها كل ساعة من أصول العبادة 

من يواليكِ مؤمن تسكنين فؤاده 

أفراح .. أفراح .. بمولد النور 

صداح .. صداح .. بالخلد مسرور 

تحلو جمالا .. تزهو جلالا .. روح الكمال



علت الخلق فاطم من وجود وإيجاد 

من محيى بهائها يرسم الكون أبعاد 

والصدى من صلاتها يملأ الكون إنشاد 

ذروت المجد دونها كل عز وأمجاد 

أنوار .. أنوار .. من عالم الذر 

أسرار .. أسرار .. دين وكوثر 

سبط النساء .. نهج الولاء .. روح الكمال 



أشرقت آية الهدى نور عين المحبين 

تزرع الحق في المدى عاطر في الرياحين 

ترسم الحب ناصعاً في دماء الموالين 

تكسم الكون نظرةً من رواء وتلوين 

كفاها .. كفاها .. بنت الرسالة 

نهواها .. نهواها .. مجد الجلالة 

كف البتول .. روح الرسول .. روح الكمال

----------


## الأمل البعيد

((ضريحك امامي))

قصيدة >> ضــريــحــك امــامــي <<



ضريحك امامي عجبني عجب 
الشباچ فضة والقبة ذهب
###
لفيت لحضرتك من قاصي البعد 
قطعت الفيافي بهضني الجهد
جميل المرائي اخذني الزهد 
وبس شفت لحضرتك ولا بي تعب
###
سحر عيني حيدرجمال النجف 
وبس شفت لحضرتك دليلي رجف
ثاري من جمالك حسنها انوصف 
ياسيد عجمها وياخير العرب
###
ودخلت لضريحك والقلب انذهل 
دمع عيني لولو من الفرحه هل
وحبل همي حيدر رباطه انفتل 
وشباچك بهرني وكل همي انحجب
###
نظرت لمحاسن ضريحك علي 
انوار التلااله مصدرها جلي
رسمها جمالك يااروع ولي 
وكتب بيها اسمك واحلى ماكتب
###
بريق الثريا تعالى الضريح 
وعلى اهداب عيني شعاعة يسيح
نسايم رفاتك تداوي الجريح 
نسى كل همومه ولا بيه رهب
###
جمال المصلى تظل قبلته 
وياقبلة الباري وشرف شيعته
الموالي قصد لك ترك عزوته 
تنجيه له يوم اليمر عاللهب 
###
رجيتك ياروحي تظل رايتي 
تلوح بخدمتك مدى دنيتي
غرامك ياحيدر مدد مهجتي 
نثرته قواني وقلبي ماكذب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يا هلا و يا مرحبــا 
الرادود سيد ناصر شرف 
للشاعر عبد الله العالي

يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجيه الزينه 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينه 

صلوا على المختار وال النبي الابرار 
ضوت محافلنا والفرحه في كل دار 
حلت على لعباد بالبهجة والاعياد 
تهنى بمسرتها اصغار ويه كبار 
فرحه من رب السما وحلت علينا 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينا 

يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجيه الزينه 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينه 

بالفرحة والبهجة مسرورة امتنا 
ويا رب عساها دوم تبقى مسرتنا 
مثل القمر لزهر نور الفرح يزهر 
وبكل وفى انهني عترة محمدنا 
شنهي فرحة بلا ذكر عترة نبينا 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينا 

يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجيه الزينه 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينه 

مسرورة هالدنيا ونور السما وناس 
وبالفرحة تتهنى الجنة ويه الناس 
باسم العلي جينا بالبهجة غنينا 
إلى النبي واله ينشد قلبنا احساس 
الفرح لآل النبي واجب علينا
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينا 

يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجيه الزينه 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينه 

بالعلي وال البيت تتحق الحاجات 
يا ربي تقضيها من فضلك الغايات 
جينا الك طلاب واليقصدك ما خاب 
تممها فرحتنا يمسهل الشدات 
بالدعا ويه الفرح نرفع ايدينا
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينا 

يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجيه الزينه 
يا حبايب بالفرح باركوا لينه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الله ربنا واحمد نبينا علي امامي والي علينا
************************
يالله يااستاذ باجمل نشيدة علمنا يلا ادروس العقيد
فهمنا اليوم اجرك على الله واللي ما يفهم خل يرفع ايده
احنا طلابك جينه لبابك انريد اليوم تلطف علينه
******************************
اسمع كلامي ياوليدي اسمع هذي عقيدتنا والباري شرع
مو بس تصلي و تسجد وتركع اعرف ايمتك ضيهم تشعشع
اسمع ويانا وردد معانا خلي قليبك ثايت يقينا
**************************
شيعي الهويه والاسلام ديني وقبلتي الكعبة هذا يقيني
واحمد نبينا وحيدر امامي فاطمة الزهراء اهديها عيني
والحسن قلبي روح وحبي وياه الحسين بيهم نجينا
************************

وبعدها السجاد يامحله اسمه هو زين العباد هو وانا نجمه
وابنه الباقر نورنا علمه و جعفر الصادق للامة رحمة
موسى الكاظم ابن الاكارم والرضا بطوس به اهدتينا

********************
مولاي الجواد نور لي دربي والهادي ابنه اهديل حبي
والعسكري الزين والد المهدي والقائم اليوم قلبي يلبي
هو املنا نور بدربنا ونكلا بصوت يمتى تجينا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

قصيدة ماشاء الله من شريط إلك شهدي للرادود صالح الدرازي 

عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
وآله .. ماشاء الله 
وآله .. ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
الحمد لله الذي شرف الكائنات بمولد الحجة المنتظر وأنار الأرض وجعله حجة على البشر والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث من مضر وآله الأئمة الغررالإثني عشر صلاة تزيد على عدد قطر المطر وأوراق الشجر
أهلا وهلا بنورك.. يالبادي بظهورك.. ياسراج يضوي بالكون
هالله هالله 
مية أهلا بشعاعك .. يامعلي شراعك .. حيا بك ألف ومليون
هالله هالله 
يالوارف ظلاله ..الأملاك إلى أفضاله .. يحصون إلى مايتعبون 
هالله هالله
الله لنا يدومك.. ننثر إلى قدومك.. الأرواح وننثر العيون
هالله هالله
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
وآله .. ماشاء الله
وآله .. ماشاء الله 
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
قال الراوي ولما أراد الله تعالى إيجاد الحجة على العالمين والقائم المهدي عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجه بعث الله إليه ملكا فأخذ شربة من تحت العرش وأمره أن يدفعها إلى أبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فتناولها وشربها فحملت نرجس من ماء تلك الشربه بصاحب الأمر
ياشربه ريانه .. بالرحمه مليانه .. ياكاس ألذ من كل كاس 
هالله هالله 
عطشانه لك زمزم .. يالعيسى من مريم .. خلفك يصلي ويا الناس 
هالله هالله
إظهر لنا إظهر .. ياللولو يالجوهر.. إنت ذهب من إحساس 
هالله هالله
كل لحظه ننتظرك .. ننطر فرج أمرك .. ونعاينك عالي الراس
هالله هالله
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
وآله .. ماشاء الله
وآله .. ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد قالت حكيمه فلم أزل أراقبها إلى طلوع الفجر وأنا فرحة مسرورة وعليها من النور مايغشي الأبصارفضرب بيني وبينها حجاب لم يرفع إلا وعليها من النور ماغشى بصري فأخذتني فترة وهي كذلك فلما انتبهت إذا أنا بالحجة المهدي 
شع الحسن منه .. لا مو قمر جنه .. وين القمر منه ووين 
هالله هالله 
بزلوفه السودا .. مثل الغصن عوده .. مثلاته ماشافت عين 
هالله هالله
وعيونه جتاله .. مثل المسك خاله .. في صافي خده اليمين
هالله هالله
الله على يمينه .. والله على شماله .. عالضحكه البلخدين 
هالله هالله
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
عالنبي صلوا وآله .. ماشاء الله 
وآله .. ماشاء الله
وآله .. ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله

----------


## الأمل البعيد

.. حَبيبُ الباري ..

حَبيبُ الباري - أبوالأطهارِ
فَصَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَعلى آلِه

إذا ثوب الليالي السود يگدرينكر الأقمار
إذا ليلك يصير انهار
إذا موج البحر يگـدر
ينكـر شـيمةالـبـحـار
إذا زرع الأرض يگدر
ينسى ضحكة الأمطار
إحنه للأبد والله ما نگدر
ننـسـى عـتـرة المختار
نـودهم مثل ود الشرف للأخيار
مـثل حب الليالي إلزهوة
هم الايمان **** هم القرأن
فَكَيفَ الكَوكَبُ يَنسى سِحرَجَمالِه
فَـصَـلى اللهُ عَــلَـيـهِ وَعـلـى آلـِـه
شعاع الباري جسد
أبـو العـترةمـحـمـد
جبينه ابكل عصر يسطع بالأنوار
ضوى العالم تجدد
ابشعاعه إلما تحدد
وجه سيد الرسل مطلع للأقمار
لـسـان الدنية ردد
بإسم هـادينه أحمد
كرم چفه صبح منبع للأنهار
رسول او گلبه معبد
ابلـسان الـحـب تعـبد
نبي او بارينه بيه ودع هالأسرار
سَنا الأضواءِ - أبو الزَهراءِ
كَمَوجِ البَحرِ تِعالَى كَفُ نَوالِه
فَصـَلى اللهُ عـَلَـيهِ وَعـلى آلـِه
زهت أشرف مناقب 
لبو العترةالأطايب 
رسول او للرسل خاتم بالأعراف
حمل أعظم مواهب 
صنع بيها العجايب
كياني مثل أبو القاسم فلا شاف
بـلـغ أعـلى المـراتـب 
شهاب او نوره ثاقب
نبي وأشرف نهج راسم للأشراف
أبو اچفوف المسارب 
تصب مثل السحايب 
بدر ما يشبه الوادم بالأوصاف
نَبِيُ اللهِ - عَظيمُ الجاهِ
كَنورِ الشَمسِ أضاءَت كُلُ خِصالِه 
فَصَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَعلى آلِه
الأوامر والنواهي 
غدت بإسمه تباهي 
مشينه ابنهجه والمسرة تبعنا
او نوره الإلهي 
ابشعاع القدرة زاهي
جبينه ابزهوة الگمرة زهى اضواه
عظيم او مجهده راهي
إلمجد غيره يضاهي 
طريقه ابنهيه وبأمره مشيناه
حمل كل الدواهي 
ابفكر ما لحظة ساهي 
ابضمايرنه لبوالزهرة عرفناه
هُوَ التَنزيلُ - هُوَ التَأويلُ
وَفيهِ الشِركُ تَلاشى طَيفُ خَيالِه 
فَصَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَعلى آلِه
أبو الصفوة الأماجد 
لبس تاج العقايد 
رسم إلنه ابجوانحنه قوانين
لبو الزهرة نعابد 
علينه الباري شاهد
لبو القاسم نظل إحنه موالين
رغم أنف الحواسد 
إذا من عدنه رايد 
عمرنه ابكل 
جوارحنه مضحين
رسول او دينه واحد 
فلا غيره نوادد 
ابلطف بارينه أصبحنه محبين
صَدى الإسلامِ - سَيَبقى سامي
وَأضفى اللهُ إلَيهِ نورَ جَلالِه 
فَصَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَعلى آلِه

نبي ابسره تعزز
صبح للعزة مركز 
فضل رب
العرش ربه هو الله
الفكر عن وصفه يعجز 
ابمكاسب حرة أنجز 
تجاوز عن محن صعبةابسجاياه
جبل ما مرة يهتز 
ابقوى الباري تركز 
عزمنه من عزم گلبه أخذناه
رتب معروفة أحرز 
عزيز ابحبه نعتز 
حبيب او نلهج ابحبه اوعشگناه
رَسولُ المَولى - مَنارٌ أعلى
بِسِرِ اللهِ تَعالى سِرُ كَمالِه فَصَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَعلى آلِه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

.. أمير الحب ..



يا سيدي سبحان من صور
وجـهك يـا بـو الأكــبــر
كل ما أشوف الشمس أتذكر
وجـهـك يا بـو الأكـــبـر
سبحان من صور - وجهك يا بو الأكبر
********
جل من كون صفاتك وإنت قرآن المعاني 


حبك ايطهر وجودي ذكرك ايطهر لساني
كعبة العشاگ إنت هايم ابحبك تراني 


يل خذت من عندي گلبي امنين أجيبن گلب ثاني
يل بيك إنشراحي 


وابحلي او رواحي
آنه ابشوگي صاحي 


من ليلي إلصباحي
مثل البدر يظهر 


وجهك يا بو الأكبر
********
هذه أثواب الملاحة الباري فصلها اعلى گدك 


رسم آيات الجمال الطاهر ابقرآن خدك
يا أمير الحب ترفق باليحبك وإليودك 


شيمة الأسياد ترحم بالعبيد وآنه عبدك
إرحم جفن غافي 


بأحضان المنافي
ما أگدر أوافي 


وصفك بالقوافي
يسطع مثل حيدر 


وجه يا بو الأكبر
********
إنت ألوان الحياة او تنرسم بيك الطبيعة 


لو خريف الدنية يعصف إنت للعاشگ ربيعه
ودعتك عندك حياتي او مهجتي يا إبن الوديعة 


حبك ابروحي إشتريته ابيا ثمن حبك أبيعه
حبيتك هويتك 


ما لحظة نسيتك
برموشي خفيتك 


وابعمري إشتريتك
أثمن من الجوهر 


وجهك يا بو الأكبر
********
شمعة ذوبني هواك ابنار أشواگي او غرامي 


صبري عالحب صبر شاعر وإنت محبوبي او إمامي
العيد وجهك والهلال الحاجب إليختم صيامي 


عايش اويايه ابركوعي وابسجودي وابقيامي
محتاج إلحنينك 


إلنفحة ياسمينك
نور الله يزينك 


والدنية ابيمينك 
وإلكل حسن مصدر 


وجهك يا بو الأكبر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ما تنسي خيبر ..
ما تنسي خيبر - لا والله يا حيدر
لا والله يا حيدر - ما تنسي خيبر
يل طبعك أطباع الذهب يل معدنك جوهر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
طبع الذهب يا با الحسن من تصهره النار 


يكثر صفاءه ويرتفع وتزيد الأسعار
وإنت ادخلت نار الحرب يا حامي الجار 


كل ما يهيجون اللهب تصمد يا كرار 
يا أصفى كل معدن - يل قيمتك أثمن
يل قيمتك أثمن - يا أصفى كل معدن
كل شي سعر بيه او ثمن وإنت إلما تتسعر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
ما تنسي خيبر
**********
گالوا علي الدر والذهب والوادم اتراب 


ابهاي الذهب هوه إنمدح يا داحي الباب
كل درة تخضع للسعر تخضع للحساب 


وإنت إلي ما ايحدك ثمن ما در الألباب
سعر العرش سعرك - وبهالقدر قدرك
وبهالقدر قدرك - سعر العرش سعرك
كل ما نطالع سيرتك يتوضح المصدر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
ما تنسي خيبر
**********
إتبعنه موارد سيرتك وإليتبعك فاز


كل شي ابحياتك معجزة او مصدر للإعجاز
من مولدك حد مقتلك مجموعة ألغاز 


بالكعبة نورك ينولد هذا أول إنجاز
من هذا برهناك - ربك رفع شانك
ربك رفع شانك - من هذا برهناك 
كل ما كبر عمر الدهر مجد بعد يكبر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
ما تنسي خيبر
**************
ابحجر الهادي إنشأت وابلطفه رباك 


او مفتاح أبواب العلم يا المرتضى انطاك
كل باب ألف باب إنفتح وابعلمه أثراك 


هوه المدينة للعلم او باب إلها خلاك
بابا العلم إنت - سور العدل صنته
سور العدل صنته - باب العلم إنت
إلوجهك سجد وجه الدهر وابعالمك فكر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
ما تنسي خيبر
****************
ابكل غزة چنت اويا النبي تصنع بطولات


وإندحرت ابسيفك هبل والعزة واللات
بالخندق او خيبر إلك ظهرت كرامات 


ادحرت اليهود ابهمتك يا أوحد الذات
مرحب إلك يشهد - يا معجزة أحمد
يا معجزة أحمد - مرحب إلك يشهد
رغم اليهود إترفعت شانك فلا يزغر 


كل ما يمر بيك الزمن تغلى بعد أكثر
ما تنسي خيبر*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*لاتلوموني لالاتلوموني جنني حب احسين لالاتلوموني
ماتمنعوني لاماتمنعوني لمحبتي لحسين لاماتمنعوني

يأهل الالباب متحاسب احساب نمشي بدروب الشوق وندق لبواب
دلالي وانصاب وبهالعشق ذاب مجنون أنا بحسين وقليبي ماطاب
لاتنشدوني لا لاتنشدوني راواني حبه البين لا لاتلوموني

مثل السهارى انطر اشارةدليني نجم الليل درب الزيارة
عاشق توارى بليله ونهاره وبقلبه خط الشوق للحب عبارة 
ماتعرفوني لا ماتعرفوني صابر بقا لي اسنين لا لاتلوموني

سووا اللي تريدون ماظن تقدرون وتغيرون اطباع عاشق ومجنون
من قاعي مفتون يامن تلومون منهو اللي شاف ارموش وتعوف لعيون 
لو تخيروني لو لو تخيروني ماعوف انا هالزين لو تخيروني

محبوبي اهواه ما اقدر انساه صعبه تعيش الروح لحظة بلياه
من قل هو الله يستوحي معناه والخالق القيوم من لطفه سواه

يالتشوفوني يالتشوفوني صار القلب نصين لا لا تلوموني 

سمعوني ياناس دلالي حساس هايم انا او ولهان من جدمي للراس
وبقلبي جم كاس يتفايض احساس يتروى بسم احسين وينادي عباس
لو تشوفوني لو لو تشوفوني هايم انا باثنين لا لاتلوموني*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يسايق السيارة هلا هلا عرج بنا لكربلا ودنا بعد لزيارة هلا هلا
نبغى نزور ابو علي هلا هلا والهم عنا ينجلي هلا هلا 
ياربي سهلها الي هلا هلا ندخل جميع الحضرةهلا هلا 
ونزور والي الزهراء هلا هلا ونزور والي الزهراء

محلا ضريح ابو علي هلا هلا وتشعشعت انواره هلا هلا 
نبغى نزور ابو الحسن هلا هلا نقعد جميع وسط الصحن هلا هلا 
محلاها قعدت هالصحن هلا هلا وخصوصا لزواره 
ود نا لمشهد بو الفضل هلا هلا قلبي بناره مشتعل هلا هلا 
نريدنزور ابن الفحل هلا هلا والقلب شبت ناره 

ودنا لعلي الهادي هلا هلا يعطيني ربي امرادي هلا هلا 
اشوف عرس اولادي هلا هلا ابجاه راعي الشارة هلا هلا 

ودنا لحسن العسكري هلا هلا والمنتظر نسل الكرام هلا هلا 
هذا الي يكشف هالظلام هلا هلا والناس تمسي ابغاره*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*زهره يم حين بيدج خديني داخل الجنة يزهراا و ياج سكنيني* 
*عن رسول الله والنبي العدنان شافع الامه سيد الاكوان* 
*حيدر الكرار هو رفيع الشان رويه من الكوثر يزهرا من ايدج شربيني* 
*زهره يم احسين يابنت لطهار ألهج بذكرج ليلي مع انهار* 
*واللي يلهج بيج مايظل محتار من لنا بالشدة غيرج يابعد عيني* 
*مانخلق مثلج بالملا كله انتي سلوتنا وانتي قدوتنا* 
*فوق ساق العرش اسمج توجد خمسة الانوار تكمل بيج ياعيني* 
*محمد المختار حيدر الكرار والحسن وحسين مقصد الزوار* 
*بيكم اترجا النجا من النار وبحمد الله بحماكم يابعد عيني*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*
علي علي علي علي .. علي علي علي علي .. علي علي علي علي 

رب العلا اختاره مانعرف أسراره....

كلمة علي لدرب العدل تهدينا ....

يوم الشدد من كل شدد يحمينا .... 

كلمة علي لدرب العدل تهدينا .... 

يوم الشدد من كل شدد يحمينا ....

من هو الحفظ نهج الرسول ودينه ....

من هو الخليفة من بعد هادينا ....

ماندرك أفكاره مانعرف أسراره .. رب العلى اختاره مانعرف اسراره

.................................................. ...............................

بيمن غدا يصدح هزار الوادي ....

المن نحب أنا وهلي وأولادي .... 

بيمن غدا يصدح هزار الوادي ....

المن نحب أنا وهلي وأولادي .... 

وأنت يامسلم بالشدد شتنادي .... 

من هو الذي بات بمكان الهادي ....

هذا الحفظ جاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

.................................................. ..........

نحكي الحقيقة وهذا بيني وبينك ....

أنت يمؤمن من قرة عينك .....

نحكي الحقيقة وهذا بيني وبينك ....

أنت يا مؤمن من قرة عينك ....

من هو الذي ثبت قواعد دينك .... علي علي علي علي 

من هو الذي نور ظلام سنينك .... 

ماتسطع أنواره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

.................................................. .........
بوقعة بدر من هو التزم بالراية ....

من هو إليّ حقق للرسول الغاية ....

بوقعة بدر من هو التزم بالراية ....

من هو إليّ حقق للرسول الغاية ....

وبهل أتى عليمن تشير الآية ....

من هو إليّ كفه للكرم عطاية ....

مانشفة أنهاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

.................................................. ............

يا فــارس بكل الحروب أنشوفه = علي علي علي علي
يـــــاهو القلع باب الكفر بكفوفه = علي علي علي علي
يـــا بطل صولاته غدة معروفه = علي علي علي علي 
من هو الذي لو ننذبح ما نعوفه = علي علي علي علي 
من هو الذي لو ننذبح ما نعوفه = علي علي علي علي 
من هو الذي لو ننذبح ما نعوفه = علي علي علي علي 

ما نتبع آثاره ما نعرف أسراره
______________________________

بيمن زهــت شمس الديانه ولاحت = علي علي علي علي 
وأزهار جـنة عــــدن بيمن فــاحت = علي علي علي علي
من هوالجلى غيـوم الشدد ونزاحت = علي علي علي علي
وأمك وأمـــي بالولادة أش صاحت = علي علي علي علي
من هوالجلى غيـوم الشدد ونزاحت = علي علي علي علي
وأمك وأمـــي بالولادة أش صاحت = علي علي علي علي

أعرفنا أنواره= ما نعرف أسراره
______________________________

زينة مجالسنا وحفلنا الزاهر ...

أول إمام وإحنا بيه نفاخر ....

زينة مجالسنا وحفلنا الزاهر ...

أول إمام وإحنا بيه نفاخر ....

من كل دنس طهرنا حبه الطاهر ....

شيعتك إحنا ونلتزم للآخر ....

بس نكتب أفكاره ما نعرف أسراره....

رب العلا اختاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي....*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

غرد الطير



غرد الطير وتغنى غرد الطير وتغنى
مولد الصادق والهوى سابق
غرد الطير وتغنى
************************
غرد علينا الطير من رب السما ينثر بشاره من علي ومن فاطمة
يزف التهاني في الليالي المظلمة يرفع هلاهل في الأصول الغانمة
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
طل بجماله صادق أقوال وفعل علمه غمامة وبمطرها تبتهل
هني البتولة مولده هذا الشبل أنواره عمة وبأياديه الفضل
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
دور الكاس و تهنى دور الكاس و تهنى
مولد الصادق والهوى سابق
دور الكاس وتغنى
************************ ************************ ************************ ************************

حور و ملايك زغردة في مولده تمشي وتبشر هالخلايق فرقده
هذا الموالي في حياته جسده وحتى المعاند اسمه دوم يردده
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده 
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
رب البرايا من علينا بمظهره من عالم الدر في علومه صوره
في صلب طاهر من كماله وطهره حاز المكارم هالمفاخر مفخره
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
مرتفع باسمه علمنا مرتفع باسمه علمنا
مولد الصادق والهوى سابق
مرتفع باسمه علمنا
************************ ************************ ************************ ************************
محلى الصبايا لابسه ثوب النشل تحمل بديها ورده ما منها مثل
كله نبوة والإمامة في الشكل من طه تبدي من عليها تكتمل
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
شيلوا المسرة في مولده من الصبح علقوها زينه زخرفوها بالفرح
قلب الموالي لو أنه دايم منجرح زيدوا له سكر هالملوحه تنطرح
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده 
هلت تغاريد الفرح في مولده
للحفل كل من تعنى للحفل كل من تعنى
مولد الصادق والهوى سابق
للحفل كل من تعنى
************************  ************************

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*القطار السريع
(لخوانكم الصغنونين) ههه

يا الله نركب هذا القطار السريع
تت توت تت توت
دنيانا حلوه و هب نسيم الربيع
تت توت تت توت
********

يا محلى الجو ابهل يوم..والكون انفتحت أزهاره
و أتفوح أعطور الجوري..والغيم ايلاعب أمطاره
قوموا اويانا يا حلوين..لا يقعد واحد في داره
يا خذنه قطار الفرحة..من حارة ايودينه في حارة

خ نزور المختار أنبوس ارض البقيع
تت توت تت توت 
خ نزور المختار أنبوس ارض البقيع
تت توت تت توت 
********

مسرورين لــ هالرحله..أو بصوت الفرحة أنادي
و اتشاركنه أبفرحتنا..و أتغني افراشات الوادي
نتعنه علي و أنزوره..نركب و انصلي على الهادي
و بأرض النجف الحلوة..غرد صوت الطير الشادي

جيبوا كل إخوتكم مركبنا وسيع
تت توت تت توت
جيبوا كل إخوتكم مركبنا وسيع
تت توت تت توت
********

ياخذنا الشوق الوردي..وخيوط الشمس اتدفينه
و الكربله بينه ايسافر..بالسان الفرحة ايناغينه
كل واحد ورده في إيده..والشاهدنه البدر أبعينه
و انزور حسين أو عباس..وانعلق في الدنيا الزينة

دنيانا تتشكر من هذا الصنيع
تت توت تت توت
دنيانا تتشكر من هذا الصنيع
تت توت تت توت
********

نتعنه الرضا و انزوره..كلنه نقصد جنة مشهد
ابن الزهراء والكرار..نموت بحبه والله اليشهد
ورده اببستان الدنيا..و الشامه التلمع فوك الخد
أية ابقرآن الهادي..كل بستان ابحبه ورد

ع الخير ايدلينا حبهم ما نضيع
تت توت تت توت
ع الخير ايدلينا حبهم ما نضيع
تت توت تت توت
********

قربت تخلص رحلتنه..والشاطر يفرح ويانا
من هو إلي ايحب المهدي..يرفع إيده و يصرخ أنا
نتأمل طلعت نوره..وبضله الخالق يرعانا
و يشاركنا ابفرحتنا..عصفورة اترفرف جنحانه

كل بلبل يتغنه ابلسانه البديع
تت توت تت توت
كل بلبل يتغنه ابلسانه البديع
تت توت تت توت

*********

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يا عصفورة*  


*طيري طيري يا عصفوره واخذي من البستان زهوره*
*طيري طيري يا عصفوره ورشي بأرض الطف بخوره*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~* 
*شعبان وشعت أنواره يا محله الأنوار*
*وهذا الشهر الباري اختاره لميلاد الأطهار*
*نورت هاليوم المعمورة رسمت بالكون أجمل صورة*
*تحت جناحش اخذي قليبي يم النجمات المنثورة*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~* 
*أخذينا وياش بـ هالرحله طيري بـ هالأجواء*
*وتشارك رحلتنا النحلة ونهني الزهراء*
*خل نقصد للهادي نزوره ونفرحه بميلاد بدوره*
*ونشوف الدنيا بـ هالليله فرحانة وجداً مسروره*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~* 
*أش دعوة أش صاير لش يا معودة بسش تتغلين*
*خجلانه اتشيلين الوردة و تقصدين حسين*
*هالأعين مفتونة بنوره وقـلـوب بعشقه مـسحورة*
*بشباك الحب يا أموره شنش مربوطة و مأسورة*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~* 
*عيشي معانا بـ هاي الفرحة عيشيها بإحساس*
*كل عصفور ايرفرف جنحه بميلاد العباس*
*و البستان أتغني طيوره والورد اتراقص بجذوره*
*و الأشجار تظل تتمايل تـطـربها أنغام الـنافـوره*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~* 
*هالعيد أش حلوه ومن أجمل أعياد الميلاد*
*خل عين العالم تتجمل لعيون السجاد*
*حجي بـ هالحجه المبرورة تردين اذنوبش مغفورة*
*تـعـبـناش و ما قــصـرتـي مأجورة وواجد مشكورة*
*~********¤ô§ô¤********~~********¤ô§ô¤********~*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*ضوي ليالينا*  

*ضــوي لــيـــالــيــنـا يا قمر هادينا*
*يا قـــمــــر هــاديـــنا ضوي ليالينا*
*ضوي بسمانا وارتفع يا قمر هادينا*
*اقعد معانا وأستمــــع أحلى أغانينا*
*~****¤ô§ô¤****~~****¤ô§ô¤****~*
*تتنور أيام العمر من تسطع بنورك*
*انثر ورد لمن تمر عطرنا بعطورك*
*وبشوق أحر من الجمر نترقب ظهورك*
*نتـرجى ميعادك نترقب أعيادك*
*بالكيكـه نعلق لك شمع نحملها بإدينا*
*اقعـــد معـــانا واستمـع احلى اغانينا* 
*~****¤ô§ô¤****~~****¤ô§ô¤****~* 
*ليلتها نقضيها بهنا و الفرحة تغمرنا*
*مره تمر بكل سنه تهنينا وتسرنا*
*يحلى الطرب يحلى الغنا من الفرح طرنا*
*بجناح أمانينا طرنا وتغنينا*
*منك يمـن نورك يشــع ناخذ عيادينا* 
*اقعـــد معانـا واستمــع احلى اغانينا*
*~****¤ô§ô¤****~~****¤ô§ô¤****~* 
*مثل الفراش على الورد نلتم على اخيالك*
*ما يهمنا لا حر وبرد بس نحضى بأوصالك*
*جيب الهدايا من ترد خلنا على بالك*
*نهواك وتهوانا لا تروح وتنسانا*
*بالقسمه نحسب والجمع ليلة تمر بينا*
*اقعـــد معانـــــا واستمـع احلى اغانينا*
*~****¤ô§ô¤****~~****¤ô§ô¤****~* 
*هالليله حلوه و زاهرة و بيها الغنا عادي*
*تغني الطيور الطايره ويغرد الشادي*
*وأفضل عمل قالوا ترى انصلي على الهادي*
*نــرفع أيــاديـــنــا انصلي على هادينا*
*بمذهب هـوانا و الشرع نكتب اسامينا*
*اقعـد معانـــا واستمـــع احلى اغانينا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أطفال مثل الأزهار 



أطفال مثل الأزهار ~~~ ونذوب بحب الكرار
لا تقولون علينا صغار~~~ هالحب ما يعرف أعمار
~****¤ô§ô¤****~

مابين ورده وزهرة وطير يغرد ع الشجرة
نعقد هالليله السهرة ونعزم هالليل وبدره
ونجوم تسطع أنوار تشاركنا حب حامي الجار
وبحبه إنقول الأشعار و أتصفق إلها الأقمار
~****¤ô§ô¤****~
العاب يمنا تهني وبلبل ع الدوح يغني بالشوق اجفوفه محني و ايقـول المغنى فني
ورموش عينه أوتار قيثارة صار المنقار يغرف من ماي الأنهار و يكحل بيها الأنظار
~****¤ô§ô¤****~
يا ناس أتعلمنا أش لون الحب يجري بدمنا
بكتاب الله اقسمنا ندعي لوالدنا وأمنا
علمونا يروح النار كل من ما يهوى الأطهار 
~****¤ô§ô¤****~*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يا بنية* 
*للرادود نزار القطري* 

*يا بنية يا الحبابة*
*و أنت اللي بيده العابة*
*كل من يوري كتابة* 
*يا حلوين*
**************
*أنا ولد إسمي عباس* 
*هوايتي أرضاء الناس*
*حبهم إلي تاج اعلى الراس*
*والغيري ما أغتابه*
*يا حلويــــن*
**************
*زينب أنا ومحلى إسمي*
*عشق علي يجري بدمي* 
*كل يوم أبوس إيدين أمي* 
*و أبويا أرتب ثيابه*
*يا حلويــــن*
**************
*أنا ولد إسمي سلمان*
*بالمدرسة كلش فنان*
*و أحب الدروس القرآن*
*و أحب دروس الحساب*
*يا حلويـــــن*
**************
*أنا بعد خوش بنيه*
*حلوه ويسموني رقيه*
*أحب أروح الحسينية*
*ولكل عمل أسبابة*
*يا حلويــــن*
**************

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يبو اليمه فــــزنا وعددنا اكتمل 
وفاز الذكـــــرنــــا يخـير العمل 
--------------



يا سامع اسمــــــع ما صار أروع حـديث وأسرار 
تحت الكســــــــــا دار ودار بين الوصي والمختار 

يا محلا نـور البــــــدرين المصطفى و بو الحـسنين 

نبضة وسرت في قــلبين 
روح و بقت في جسمين 

نحبـهم نودهم ونسقي الأمل 
هواهم سناهم ثبت في المُقل 
--------------
ليث الحــــــــرايب يسأل خيَّه النبي المـــرسل 
خبرني بعــــــد اللي حل في هالكسا شليحصل 

طه يا رســــــول الله طه يا حبـــيـــــب الله 

شنهو الفضل عند الله 
وأنت الــعــالم أمر الله 

ألك يالمـــوالي الجواب امتثل 
إخذ منه هالحكمة مثل العسل 
--------------

واللي بعثـــــــني بقـــرآن وكرَّم كـل بني الإنسان 
خمسه اصطـــفاها الديّان تبقى اعلى مر الأزمان 

ما ينذكر لو يـــوصل هذا الخبـــر في محفل 

إلا وعــــليه اتــــــــنــزّل 
غفران ورحـمة ومنــهل 

وكلمن دلـــــيله بذكـرنا اشتعل 
عليه الهنى بالسعــــــــاده نزل 
--------------
فزنا بعظم سيـــــــــرتنا وفازو بعد شيعتنا 
وما خابت سفيــــــــنتنا ولا غابت عقيدتنا 
واللي دربــــنا دربه واللي وهــــبنه قلبه 
حاز الرضا من ربه 
بشراه ورب الكعبه 
سعدنا بسعـدهم ويوم الوجل 
شفاعتنا ليهم تِضَوِّي المحل
--------------*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يا زهراء 
للرادود نزار القطري



يا زهراء يا زهراء يا زهرة الوادي
ما انساش لا و الله يا شمعة أعيادي
يـا أم الســادة الأطهـار 
يا بضعة الهادي

~****¤ô§ô¤****~

وصانا هادينا بمحبة العترة
و اعلى الحق يهدينا حب فاطمة الزهرة 
يا الشخصش عالم أسرار
يا بضعة الهادي

~****¤ô§ô¤****~
رب الكون بألطافه يا سورة الكوثر
خالق بسمش هالكون وللمصطفى وحيدر
ها العالـــم بيــدش ينــدار 
يا بضعة الهادي

~****¤ô§ô¤****~

فوق اللوح إسمش لاح ويضوي دنيانه
كل نجوم ها الدنيا من نورج خجلانه
يا قبلــــة كـل الأقمــــار 
يا بضعة الهادي

~****¤ô§ô¤****~

هذا اليوم عطرش فاح و اتروت أغصاني
وبإسمش لاحت آيات يا كتابي وقرآني
يا مجمـــل كـل الأذكـــار 
يا بضعة الهادي

~****¤ô§ô¤****~ 
يا زهراء يا زهراء يا زهرة الوادي
ما انساش لا والله يا شمعة أعيادي
يـا أم الســادة الأطهــار 
يا بضعة الهادي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*حبك يالمهدي جمعنا... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*يالتنظرنا ويالتسمعــــــنا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*يالحبك ساكن كل دره ..... بالكون ويجري بشريانه* 
*ياطيف بعين المعموره........ عايش بطيوبه وألوانه* 
*يامهدي الليله اشنهديلك.... وابحور بفضلك خجلانه* 
*بميلادك محتاره الفرحه.... تضحك لو تدمع نشوانه*  
*واحنه اعلى الهادي صلينا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*والقلــــبه بنــــورك هنـــينا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*مسرور المحيا بتشريفك .... يا حلمه وجنة أماله* 
*ياسعده الحاضر والماضي..... ياعمر البسمه بأجياله* 
*الابيات بمدحك تتمايل... مثل النسمات المختاله* 
*واطيور الوجدان اتغني.... وكل قلب يسمعك مواله*  
*وي الأطيار اتغنينا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*وبذكرك همنا وجنينا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي واللهيالمهدي*  
*مولود بشعبان وصارت .... هالدنيا بوعدك مولوده* 
*وايامه بعطرك يالغايب ... بعيون الأشهر محسوده* 
*أفراح وتهليل وكوكب ... للغبطة ما يدري احدوده* 
*وارواح المفتونه بشخصك ... تتقرب يمك مشدوده*  
*شعبان إلبيه اتروينا.... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*لظهورك يبقى اتمنينا ... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي*  
*أولها وأخرها امحمد.... يالجدك واهب لك إسمه* 
*ومعناه وروحه وتفكيره.... وامتوج باسراره وعلمه* 
*مختومه الأديان بجدك.... والأرض بعدلك منختمه* 
*تملكها بتأييد العادل... تحكمها بقانون الحكمه*  
*معتقدين وما ظلينا.... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*نترقب يومك ضلينا.... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*سبحان اللي اتزين عرشه.... بزهوة انوارك سبحانه* 
*والفردوس بحسن اوصوفك....علق زيناته وسنحانه* 
*والمختار بعالي الجنه.... مسرور يرتل قرأنه* 
*وحيدر والزهره يهنونه.... هالليله بأخر ريحانه*  
*وبفرحتهم نفرح جينا... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي* 
*سادتنا وليهم والينا... هي والله يالمهدي هي والله يالمهدي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*هاليلة هاليلة واجب علينا نفرح مع العترة بمولد نبينا



ضوت محافلنا نحمل فرح كلنا ميلاد أبو القاسم نور منازلنا 
هلت بشايرنا غنت مشاعرن ا مر العمر واحنا بالفرحة مازلنا 
يمحمد يهلا بخير البشر 
ينبينا مولدك زان الدهر 
ياهي فرحة ابنورك اتزيل الكدر 
ماشا اااه ماشا اااه ماشا اااه 

هاليلة هاليلة واجب علينا نفرح مع العترة بمولد نبينا

هالي نذر واقسم بالمصطفى وآله لازم يشيل الهم من فكره اوباله 
لا يخاف ولا يحزن من كل جرح شاله لازم إلى الأحسن تتغير أحواله 
المودة للنبي وآله يسر
لا يهمك حتى لو طال العسر 
يالتوالي المرتضى ماتنكسر 
ماشا اااه ماشا اااه ماشا اااه 

هاليلة هاليلة واجب علينا نفرح مع العترة بمولد نبينا
مستبشرة الدنيا مسرورة بقدومك بوجه الزمن ظلت تتساطع انجومه 
واهل السما اتهلل من سمعة اعلومه واهل الأرض تنشد والبهجة مرسومة 
الملايك والخلايق باسمة 
قولوا يااااه صل يا رب السما 
اعلى محمد هالي عالنجمة سمى 
ماشا اااه ماشا اااه ماشا اااه 
هاليلة هاليلة واجب علينا نفرح مع العترة بمولد نبينا
ما هو عجب لو هل بدر السما بنوره واتكلم وسايل عن طه واظهوره 
ماهو عجب يهدي قلب السما اشعوره وينزل إلى داره بوروده وانهوره
موغريبة اتطيب كعبتنا فرح 
لو تغنى الزمن باشعاره صح 
من محمد في الخلق نوره وضح 
ماشا اااه ماشا اااه ماشا اااه 
هاليلة هاليلة واجب علينا نفرح مع العترة بمولد نبينا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*علي علي*  
*أغلى من الدر وأحلى*
*أجلى من البدر وأعلى*
*علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي* 
*ياعلي هالأسم أمل يرتسم وسط لعيون*
*ياعلي حب صعب يعوفه القلب لو يلومون*
*ياعلي من العلا على روس الملا ولاينكرون*
*ياعلي شما اصف يموت الوصف وأضل مجنون*
*ياعلي اسمك من زمان ويايا*
*شوقي يتعبد في غار حشايا*
*عليا مـنك نزلـت أول آيـة*
*عين ولام وياء وسيلة وغاية*
*علي علي ياروحي ..وبلسم يداوي جروحي* 
*أغلى من الدر وأحلى*
*أجلى من البدر وأعلى*
*علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي*
*حيرت كل قمر يلاقي النظر شبيهك وين*
*يااعز هالخلق الك منفلت نظر هالعين*
*ليا حبك شرف وأنا اللي اعترف يبو الحسنين*
*اقول احبك يظل عليا الفضل عليا الدين*
*قلبي لي من محبتك خيراته*
*عيبه كون انك شغلت اوقاته*
*انت قلبي وهندسة نبضاته*
*شلون اعز قلبي على قلبي ذاته*
*علي علي معشوقي .. الك حنيني وشوقي* 
*أغلى من الدر وأحلى*
*أجلى من البدر وأعلى*
*علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي*
*ياهوى من الأمس يريد الشمس وقت لغروب*
*وعلى كل البشر جماله انتصر قبل الحروب*
*عشقه صال وعمل لخير العمل هزم لقلوب*
*ياهلا بصولته وعظم دولته الوصي المحبوب*
*شبهت غزوة احد بهتوني*
*والجبل شبهته لك بجنوني*
*هم شفتهم فروا من عيوني*
*وانت بس وحدك لزمت جفوني*
*علي عليه وبكيفه .. بقى يتمايل سيفه* 
*أغلى من الدر وأحلى*
*أجلى من البدر وأعلى*
*علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي*
*الحياة مبتدأ واليها النبأ علي الكرار*
*شاهدك لافتى بعد هالأتى وعضيم أسرار*
*شفتك بكل فعل عزم يشتعل ينور ونار*
*واللي بسمك جزم ابد ماانهزم يحامي الجار*
*ياحبيب المصطفى وهارونه*
*عبقرية حروفك الميمونة*
*بالفزع وقت الشدد مضمونة*
*بيها كحل جبرئيل عيونه*
*علي علي ياسيدي .. اسمك طبعته بأيدي* 
*أغلى من الدر وأحلى*
*أجلى من البدر وأعلى*
*علي علي يالغالي .. حبك سكن دلالي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا*
*بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*......................* 


*أحلى خبر بالعالم من عهدنا بآدم بالسعد يتلاطم*
*مولد الحوراء خير النساء الانسية*
*اسمع كلام الراوي عن عذبها الراوي لك جمادى يراوي*
*بهجة الدنيا بالراضية المرضية*
*طلت على الدنيا أشرفهم ولادة* 
*وبمولد العالمة فازت جمادى*
*صار الفرح عالخلق فرض وعبادة*
*حق عالبشر تجري في دمع السعادة*
*يحجي المولد بفايض معينة صلوا على النبي يسامعينه*
*صلوا على البتولة نور الله ورسوله*
*......................*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا*
*بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*......................*
*للهادي بانت دوحة بالسما ممدوحة بيها هامت روحه*
*ومن اكل من ثمرها استوت هالنطفة*
*نال اللي قلبه تهنى وبالبتولة تهنى ومن يحل الجنة*
*شم نحرها اللي منه تفوح العفة*
*شم ريحة الجنة كل ماراد يشمها*
*يفدينا بالروح وباحضانه يلمها*
*من علمه شيد مداين من علمها*
*وبلسانه مثل العسل لو مر اسمها*
*احسب جم حديث بصوته عنها فاطم منه بضعة وهو منها*
*تنبض بالأبد فيه واليرضيها يرضيه*
*......................*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا*
*بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*......................*
*الله اللي دل عليها وغايته يعليها بين الحب ليها*
*واثبت انها اللي عنها حجى بقرآنه*
*جم ايه لا جم سورة واضحة ومشهورة صورة تتبع صورة مرج وكوثر بحر زاخر بمرجانه*
*لولاها ماكو سماوات واراضين* 
*والقربة بيها جمع كل البراهين*
*جنب الطهارة التباهو لنصرة الدين*
*والبينوا آية إطعام المساكين*
*قول اشتعني هم خير البرية غير الفاطمة الزهرا الزجية* 
*لنها تحدث أملاك تعطش ليها لفلاك*
*......................*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا*
*بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*اطهر واجل إنسانة بالنبي ريحانة بالشرف مليانة*
*غير ابو حسين محد والله يستاهلها*
*محد كفو يساويها وبالعلى يضاهيها بالسما يجاريها*
*إلا حيدر علي وهذا مخلوق الها*
*قلبه وقلبها ابتدوا في عالم الدر*
*الزهرا بأمر الله مكتوبة لحيدر*
*وحده اللي بعيون أبوها بفضله أجدر*
*شمس وقمر والتقوا الله واكبر*
*فازت بيه وفاز بروحه فيها*
*عاشت فيه وعاش بقلبه فيها*
*الزهرا وأبو حسين أزهى وأبهى نورين*
*......................*
*غيث من السما نازل علينا* 
*مولد فاطمة بضعة نبينا*
*بيها تروى ياماي .. هاي أم الحسن هاي*
*غيث من السما نازل علين*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*.. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن*
*والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول بسم الرحمن .. رب الاكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن*
*والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله* 
*......................* 


*سلام الروح على الموعد يروح السلام*
*على الليلة اللي ميوفيها ابلغ كلام*
*على الرحمة الإلهية وربيع الهيام*
*تحن لقلوب لربها وليها يحلى الغرام*
*سلام ولطف وبرد على القلب للفجر*
*عناية ورأفة بأذن الباري من كل أمر*
*نزول الروح ولملاك وفضل يستمر* 
*وابد ماتبلغ الدنيا معاني القدر*
*كل قلب خاشع ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*معترف خاضع ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*ساجد وراكع .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*والجفن دامع .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*ماشاء الله*
*دمعة تتسرب .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*لله كل مهرب.. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*رحمتك يارب.. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*اقرب واقرب .. ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*وعد الأذكار والاستغفار ذكرى التنزيل ذكرى المختار*
*والدعاء يتعالى.. بالرسول واله*
*بسم الرحمن .. رب الاكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن*
*والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله* 
*......................*
*لفينا المسجد بنيتنا بعد الغسل*
*هدينا الركعتين ومن قلب مبتهل*
*فتحنا المصحف وبينا الرجاء يشتعل*
*يربي احنا العبيد الطاعتك نمتثل*
*حملنا المصحف على الراس وحبنا اعتلى*
*حيارى وندعي غفرانك يرب العلا*
*ضياء الصالحين بضيا لبنا امتلى* 
*مفاتيح الجنان تسلمت للملا*
*هالنفس طابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*وفي العلي ذابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*في الهدى انسابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*الدعوة ماخابت ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*القلب يسعر ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*والصلاة شمعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*تضوي بالدمعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*ومنه كل ركعة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*حي التنزيل حي الترتيل وعلينا يرف بالحب جبريل* 
*والقلب آماله .. بالرسول واله*
*بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن*
*والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله* 
*......................*
*سمعنا الصادق ولبينا بالسورتين*
*قرأنا العنكبوت أم البلاغ المبين*
*قرأنا الروم ونصر الباري للمؤمنين*
*بعدها بشوق توجهنا نزور الحسين*
*نزور الغالي نسخة فاطمة بالحنان*
*نزور الذكره باقي بكل زمان ومكان*
*نزور ابن الوصي سيد شباب الجنان*
*نزور وبالحشر لزيارة صك الامان*
*لله مدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*حقه أيدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*عنده ودينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*ويا مهدينا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*نطلب زيارة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*وهذي لبشارة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*شوفة انواره..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*كلنا زواره..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*خير الأعمال حبك للآل و ولايتهم لك طيب الحال*
*ياللي حف اعماله .. بالرسول واله*
*بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان .. ضوى الدنيا .. نور القرآن*
*والقدر تتلالا ..بالرسول وآله* 
*......................*
*دعينا بشوق ولهفة وهذا صوت الحنين*
*الهي بالحبيب الهادي طه الأمين*
*الهي بالوصي الكرار وحصنه الحصين*
*الهي بفاطمة النور السماوي المبين*
*الهي بالحسن راعي الوفى المجتبى*
*الهي بالحسين خامس اهل العبا*
*الهي بتسعة من نبع الشرف والابا*
*تحقق كل طلب بضيافتك نطلبه*
*سادة الأمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*صفوة العصمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*نطلب الرحمة ..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*وفايض النعمة..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*واللي جمعنا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*عطفه يسمعنا..ماشاء الله .. ماشاء الله*
*فضله يوسعنا*
*بيده يرفعنا*
*يارب البيت نور كل بيت اهله يذوبون في اهل البيت*
*زيد ويسر حاله .. بالرسول وآله*
*بسم الرحمن .. رب الأكوان وآله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*سيدتي يا فاطمه*
********************** 



*هالليله همنه ينجلي*
*انهني رسول الله و علي*
*و الحسن حبي و أملي*
*و حسين راعي الغانمة سيدتي يا فاطمه*
******************
*حور الجنان اتبسمن*
*و اتعانكن و اتحزمن* 
*الخدمت الزهره اتوزمن* 
*سورة الكوثر فاطمه سيدتي يا فاطمه*
******************
*حواء أم كل البشر*
*و الزهره أم أحد عشر*
*البيهم نهج طه انتشر* 
*آية الباري و مكرمه بفرحة ولادت فاطمه*
*سيدتي يا فاطمه*
******************
*شوف الشمهلن مجتمع*
*مريم توج الهن شمع* 
*و ساره تبارك للجمع* 
*بمولد ولادة فاطمه بفرحة ولادة فاطمه*
*سيدتي يا فاطمه*
******************
*هلليله أبواب السمه*
*مفتوحه لهل الغانمه*
*رحمة الباري الدائمه بفرحة ولادة فاطمه* 
*سيدتي يا فاطمه*
******************
*فرحان ابنها المجتبه*
*و احسين مصداق الإبه*
*و زينب عزيزة فاطمه*
*بفرحة ولادة فاطمة سيدتي يا فاطمه*
**************************
*خل تشهد بهذا الفضل* 
*خل التعادينه تضل*
*خليها مصوبه و تمل*
*بفرحة ولادة فاطمه* 
**************
*هالليله تنعد بألف*
*اطلب امرادك و اغترف*
*و بحب إمامك اعترف*
*و الكوثر اتروي الضمه* 
**************
*وين اليروح الكربله*
*يوصل لبن عقد الوله* 
*يكله الفرح توه حله* 
*بفرحه ولادة فاطمه*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*قد قال الصـــادق شيعتنا خلقوا من فاضل طينــــتنا*
*يفـــــرحون لفــــــــرحنا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خلقو من فاضل طينتنا*
***** **** *****
*هـذا الحديث أصبح سند ومـــــا بين الأقطار انذيعه*
*عـن جعفر الصادق ورد يشرحلك عن فضل الشيعه*
*اصحاب ديــــــن ومعتقد توفـــي وما تخلف بالبيعه*
*لا تملك غيـــــــر محبتنا وتضــــــــحي دون مودتنا*
*يلهجــــــون بذكــــــــرنا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنا*
***** **** *****
*للشيعـــــه تاريخ انعرف لجل الدين اتـــــــقدم دمها*
*من أجــل تحقيق الهدف تصمد والظالم ميهـــــــمها*
*للشــرف صارتله شرف يا وسفه التاريخ اظــــلمها*
*صبـروا من أجل قضيتنا ظلموا أسفــــاً كظليمـــــتنا*
*يصـبـــــــرون لصبـــرنا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوامن فاضل طينتنا*
***** **** *****
*نعــود ويعود النه الدهر نرجع وانفنّد كل بدعـــــــه*
*والنكر رجعتنه، كفــــــر بدستور القرآن وشرعــــه*
*من بين كل هاي الــبشر شيعتنه اتآمن بالرجــــــعه*
*تؤمن بمناقب عودتـــــنا لم تنكر موعد رجعـــــــتنا*
*يرقبـــــــون ليومــــــــنا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنا*
***** **** *****
*التزمــت بدين المصطفه وتبعت منهاجه وقـــــرآنه*
*أصحـــــاب ذمه ومعرفه ثبتت ما عافت مسرانـــــه*
*أدت مــــــــراسيم الوفـه ولو نحزن تحزن ويانـــــه*
*يبكون ليوم مصيبتـــــــا دمعتهم تسبق دمعـــــــــتنا*
*ينهجـــــون بنهجنــــــــا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنـا*
***** **** *****
*عاشر محرم من يمـــــر ما تنشف دمعة شيعـــــتنه*
*وگلوبهم تسعر جمــــــر اتشاركنه ابنار امصيـــبتنه*
*تتحمل هموم وصبـــــــر تتأمل يظـــهر حجتــــــــنه*
*تصبر في غيبه حـــجتنا تترقب طلعــــــــة رايتــــنا*
*يحفظـــــون لعهدنــــــــا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنا*
***** **** *****
*تنصب مآتــــــــم للحزن وللمظلوم اتهل العـــــــبره*
*ما تنشف دمــوع الجفن تذكر جدي الحزوا نحــــره*
*خلوه مرمي ابـــــلا دفن عالتربان امهشم صــــدره*
*والشيعة تذكر محنتنــــا وتصبُّ الدمع للوعــــــــتنا*
*يندبــــــــون لفقدنــــــــا يحزنــــــــون لحـــــــــزننا*
*خُلقوا من فاضل طينتنا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*لاموني بغرامي و بشوقي و هيامي*
*قلت الهم إمامي علي علي علي علي*
************************** 



*من الأزل معتلي هلاسم* 
*علجود بحسن مرتسم* 
*و أصبح الها العوالم حلم* 
*و بسمه العاشق أصبح نجم* 
*فكر الدنيه هايم* 
*يالاسمك طلاسم* 
*يا سر العوالم*
******************
*إنته حب الدليل انكتب يا علي*
*أعشقك لو أشوف التعب*
*لو أشوف بغرامي العجب*
*ما يهزني ملام و تعب*
*ما يهمني اليعاتب*
*حبك يبقه غالب*
*و أنشد لليجاوب*
******************
*خل يقولو بغرامي كفر*
*خل يقولو مغالي اشكثر*
*ايعرفوا تالي الأمر بالقبر* 
*و الوعد يبقى يوم الحشر* 
*يا ذخري بحياتي*
*تحضرني بمماتي*
*و بحبك نجاتي*
**************
*من يناشدني خل أخبره* 
*عن سبب عشقي الحيدره* 
*حيدر اللي الإله طهره* 
*من الرجس و اجتباه علوره*
*و ببيت الله انولد* 
*و الكعبه له مهد*
*و الكون صاح و شهد*
******************
*يا من بعزمه هد الجهل*
*من بدر ليمه يوم الجمل*
*داحي خيبر يا أعظم بطل*
*بيمنتك جان ايحوم الأجل*
*بن ود و له مرحب*
*يا هو حاله أصعب* 
*جفك ناره تلهب*
**************
*منهو غيرك أبو للقيم* 
*بغرتك تزهي شمس الشيم* 
*يا منار البشر بالظلم* 
*علمك أصبح سراج الظلم* 
*يا نور و تلاله* 
*علدنيه بجماله* 
*كل معنه الجلاله* 
**********************

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*نجدد عهد*  


*قل هو الله أحد ولحيدر نجدد عهد*
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا*  
*قل هو الله أحد بارينا* 
*طه نبينا شافع وهادينا* 
*حيدر ولينا والنعم والينا* 
*حيدر علي خير العمل* 
*إسلامنا بيه اكتمل*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا*  
*نفس النبي وقطب الرحى بإيمانه* 
*قرآن ناطق والعدل عنوانه*
*باب العلم نور الحلم وجدانه* 
*ما شارك بهاي الصفة* 
*غير البشير المصطفى*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا* 
*نفسه أبية وبالورع موصوفة* 
*بر وعطوف ورأفته معروفة* 
*كفوف المعاجز بالحروب كفوفه* 
*كفوفه قلعت باب العدة* 
*بيبان خيبر شاهدة*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا* 
*كف الشجاعة شاهد لمجهوده* 
*نور الإمامة اتفرع بمولوده* 
*تحلى الولاية ولعلي معقودة* 
*مولودة ضي عدله انتشر* 
*بمصيبة كل واعي ابتشر*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا* 
*فرحة ولينا والخلق مسرورة*
*نور الهداية بالقلب من نورة* 
*طلعت وجوده ازدانت المعمورة* 
*وانكتبت بلوح الفضى* 
*مبروك عيد المرتضى*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا* 
*مبروك عيدك يالنعيش اعيادك* 
*نفخر يوالي من نعيش أمجادك* 
*أولادك إحنا واستمع لولادك* 
*لأولادك انجدد عهد* 
*وياك حيدر للأبد*  
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا* 
*عهد الولاية يا علي منعوفك* 
*تحضرنا لابد بالحشر وانشوفك* 
*صك العبور أنقبضه من كفوفك* 
*منك نريد الجايزة*
*تأيدك بيوم الجزة* 
*أجمل هبة حيدر يا مرحبا*
*وياك حيدر للأبد*  
*للرادود الحاج ملا جليل الكربلائي* 
*للشاعر هيثم سعّودي الكربلائي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يامحمد يامحمد **************** يامحمد يامحمد 
-------------

أنت ذِكرٌ في صلاة العشق يتلى 
أنت شهد سيدي بل أنت أحلى 
نور دربي **************** يامحمد 
هاك قلبي **************** يامحمد
يارسول الله 
صوتٌ ردد ******** ربي يشهد ******** حبٌّ أوحد 
يــامــحــمــد
-------------
عشت عمري تائهاً بين المعاني 
لم أجد إلا ذهولاً في لساني
همتُ شوقاً **************** يامحمد 
ذِبتُ عشقاً **************** يامحمد 
يارسول الله 
حار الفكر ******** تاه الشعر ******** فيك السحر 
يــامــحــمــد
-------------
كل مدحي فيك ياطه قليلُ
حار حتى في مديحي جبرائيلُ
صاح فخراً **************** يامحمد 
لُحتَ بدراً **************** يامحمد 
يارسول الله 
نورٌ قد لاح ******** يحيي الأرواح ******** وردٌ فواح 
يــامــحــمــد
--------------
قد وهبت الحُسن حُسناً وجمالا
منك نال البدر نوراً وإكتمالا
غاب خسفاً **************** يامحمد 
صاح لطفاً **************** يامحمد 
يارسول الله 
لا لن أظهر ******** أنت الأزهر ******** بدرٌ انور 
يــامــحــمــد
--------------
كل حرفٍ منك قرآنٌ كريمُ
اسمك الهادي صراط مستقيمُ
دربُ حقٍّ **************** يامحمد 
صوتُ صدقٍ **************** يامحمد 
يارسول الله 
سر الاسرار ******** رمز الإصرار ******** أنت المختار 
يــامــحــمــد
--------------*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*انــــــــــا عـــــــاشق*
*انا عاشق والعشق موعيب لو جان اعلى عفه*
*انا عاشق الواحد عيونه سحر وشفايفه ترفه*
*وخايف الاوادم تقول فلان صارت عيونه صلفه*
*ارد احلفكم يابو فاضل براس حسين بشهادته بطفه*
*انتو شفتوا فرد واحد يصد ويعوف خله*
*انا معشوقي اذا ساعه اصد عنه صدق كلفه*
*انا معشوقي اذا لحظه افقده عليه وسفه*
*انا معشوقي اذا ليله يغيب عيوني تكره نومها وابداً ماتغفى*
*انا معشوقي احب حتى النمو تسكن بصفه انا معشوقي يحير الوصف للرايد يوصفه*
*انا معشوقي بدواوين العشق كل عاشق يعرفه*
*انا معشوقي ابو الزهره رسول الله اليهز الكون*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

صلي وسلم على الهاشمي ************ محمد خير الأمم

أيها المشتاق لا تنم************هذه أنوار ذي سلم
عن قريب أنت في الحرم ************عند خير العرب والعجم
ثم قل يا أشرف الرسل ************ يا حبيب الله في الأزل
يا عظيم العلم والعمل ************ ياسمير اللوح والقلم
ليس كالمختار في البشر************ فهو غلب السمع والبصر
ناصع التاريخ والسير ************ و إمام الرسل والأمم
ظهرت آيات مولده ************ فجلت عن كنه سؤدده 
وأبانت جودا من يده ************ ملأت بالفخر كل فمً
ليلة الإسراء ترعاه ************ وعلى البراق كان مسراه
حتى أدناه وناجاه ************ بكلم ليس كالكلم
رتبة ما بعدها شرف ************ دونها كل الورى وقفوا
قاب قوسين لها طرف ************ ثم أن أدنى إلى القمم
وصلاة الله تغشاه ************ كما سلام الله يرعاه
خصه بالفضل مولاه ************ فهو في الأخيار كالعلم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*سلام الله على الهادي محمد = حبيب الله إمام الكون احمد* 



******************
*يبو ابراهيم يانور السماوات = الك ابعث سلامي والتحيات*
*محبك بالعشك يرسل رسالات = ونبض كلبه الك يطوي المسافات* 
*يبو ابراهيم يانور الحقيقة = يا سر معدن اسرار الخليقه* 
*الك كلب المحب هاليوم عيّد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد* 



****************** 



*هاليوم انتشر عطر الرياحين = وشفنه الفرحه بعيون الملايين* 
*ولدت بت وهب سّيد النبيين = نبراس المجد جّد الميامين* 
*خلينه نعيش اليوم بافراح = وبالهادي النبي الاحزان تنزاح* 
*بهالمولد حزن كلبي تبدد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد =*



****************** 



*شفيع الامه يا خير البريه = من نورك خجل بدر الثريه* 
*ياسيد الرسل يابو الزجيه = للاكوان انته اعظم هديه* 
*نورك من بزغ سر العوالم = وعبد المطلب ويه الهواشم* 
*وابو طالب الك شوكه تنهد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد* 



****************** 



*قبل الكون كله وقبل الاقدار = وقبل لاتنخلق لا جنه لانار* 
*نورك منوجد ياسر الاسرار = ابساق العرش يتلاله بانوار* 
*يسطع بالعرش نورك يمولاي = وآدم بعده بين الطين والماي* 
*الرحمن لاجله الكون أوجد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد* 



****************** 



*سلام الله على الهادي نبينه = يبو ابراهيم يل بيك اهتدينه* 
*احنه ابعترك كلنه اقتدينه = وتركنه ادروب وبدربك مشينه* 
*الاوامر صدرت ومنه الاطاعه = نريد بهاي مولاي الشفاعه* 
*نفوز بجنة الفردوس في الغد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد*



****************** 



*حفلنه اليوم باسم الهادي منصوب = نردد يالنبي بسمك يمحبوب* 
*وذكر المصطفه ايطيب للكلوب = يرب الكون اغفر كل الذنوب* 
*احفظ هالوطن من كل الاخطار = بجاه المصطفه وباله الاطهار* 
*محمد يا مسدد يا مؤيد = سلام الله على الهادي محمد* 



******************

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتو ورحم الله والديك
على المجود الاكثر من رائع
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
ولاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> مشكورة خيتو ورحم الله والديك
> على المجود الاكثر من رائع
> يعطيك ربي الف عافية
> ولاعدمناك يارب
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق




لاعدمنااا هالطلة البهية
شكرا أخي ع المورور يعطييك العافية
تحياتي .. أختكم
الأمل البعيد

----------


## ام البنين

مشكور خيتي على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
والله يوفقك لكل خير يارب
دمتي في حفظ الباري

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*الف شكر لش خيه على المرور العطر*
*لاعدمتش*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عبق الورد

مشكور الامل البعيد 

تسلم اليد الى كتبتها

اللة يعكيك العافية

----------


## زينب هويتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموووو على الطرح
لاخلا ولاعدم
تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة خيتوو الله يعطيك العافيه 
الله لايحرمنا منك يالغاليه

----------


## زهرة المسقبل

شكر على الطرح االرائع

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

ابغي قصيدة قومي يا يمة

 للرادود حسين السيسي مكتوبة

وشكراً

----------


## موالية حيدر

قصائد في منتهى الروعة .
سلمت الأنامل .
و  عاشت الأقلام *** والله ما قصرت ..
عوفيت من كل سوء يا رب ******.
وإلى الأمام  والله يرعاك ويسدد خطاك .

----------


## موالية حيدر

ياللي طلبت *قمي يا يمه للرادود حسين السيسي *حاولت ولكن...بس أول ما ألاقيها أرسلها ولا يهمش تدللي .
وهذه هدية مني أيضاً@ لحسين السيسي .لعلها تعجبش مثل ما عجبتني.ودعواتش يا القلوب الطاهرة 
يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

يمتى على الشقرة يا سيدي تلوح%$%هالظيم كله والمذلة تروح
والقلب ما يـقدر بهــــــمه يـــبوح%$%والخلق مليانين جور وقهر

يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

يمتى علينا يلوح نــــور النبــــي%$%حامل على زنديه راية علي
وينطلق كل من كــان ليهـــم ولي%$%وتنور دنيانا لكل البشر

يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

يا حـــــيي ذاك اليـــوم يا ســيدي%$%يوم تثور وتفني المعتدي
ويبان ياهو الزين ياهــو الـــردي%$%ياهو الذي آمن ويا هو الكفر

يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

يا حـيي ذاك اليوم يا بن الحــسن%$%يوم تجي وتروح عز المعين
عن يسرته والخضر صوب اليمين%$%والنور من وجهك علينا زهر

يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

طولت يا سيدي علينا الغيـاب%$%ما ندري يمتى يجينا منك جواب
طول انتظارك عذبـــــنا عذاب%$%والعين ملت يا حبيبي السهر

يمتى يابو صالح تشد المهر%$%بيدك علم الأخضر وقالوا ظهر

يا حيي ذاك اليوم يا بن الرسول%$%يا بن علي المرتضى والبتول
يوم يثور وذاك يوم الــوصــــول%$%يا اللي كذب مولاي واللي غدر


              منصورة

----------


## موالية حيدر

الله يعافيكم ويخليكم  أريد أنشودة في حق  مولد السيدة زينب **عليها اسلام** بعنوان 

غيهب الكون تلالا        ماشاء الله
صلوا علهادي وآله      ماشاء الله

                أريدها مكتوبة      
                             وأجركم على الزهراء 
                                                           ولكم  خالص تحياتي

----------


## الم الغربه

شكررررررررررررررررا على القصائد

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*أنا لو قلت أحبها

بمناسبة مولد الصديقه فاطمه أهنئكم جميعا* 
سويت نسخ لها القصيد وجبتها هون >>إن شاء الله مي مكرره
*أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
هذي أم أبوها وكوثر الغاية 
حبها من الولادة إنولد وياية 
صاغ الباري بيها للبشر آية 
صاغ الباري بيها للبشر آية 
وأجمل صورة إلها غطت إجفوني
وأجمل صورة إلها غطت إجفوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
أحباب إجت اليوم فرحانة
وبفرحة الزهرة إمعيدة دنيانا
زينب شاركتها الفرحة ويانا
وتقول بفرح أمي اليوم هنوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
مولاتي فديتج ذل لعيون 
يلجوهر محبتج بينا مكنون 
يا زهرة محمد هذي الكون
حبكم يبقى عايش لو يموتوني 
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يامن للكرامة صرتي نبراس 
محبتج نفتخر إي وحق وعباس
إسمج فاطمة تاجٍ إعلى كل راس
ومجنون إبمحبتج خل يسموني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
ترى مو منزلة نجمعن سوية
بالزهرة بنت خير البرية
للباري الرسول أعظم هدية
وحبها ما أملة وشقد تدروني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
حبج يالزجية أنموت ما أنعوفة
نقسم بالعضيد إلقطعوا إجفوفة
شفاعة فاطمة هالروح ملهوفة
و أنا بآل النبي ما خابت إظنوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
أنا لو قلت أحبها لا تلوموني
إهي شمعة إهداية وتوضي بعيوني
فاطم قرة العين .. أم الحسن و حسين
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني 
يضل ساكن لي حبها يالتسمعوني*

----------


## thefactor

الف شكر لكم 
والى الامام

----------


## ياكريم

بارك الله في أيديكم الكريمة والى الأمام دوما

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعجز اللسان والقلب على الشكر على هدا الموضوع 
بصراحه مجهود من الجميع 
لاعدمنا منكم انشاء الله وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم
تقبلوووو احترامي

----------

